# LETS DESIGN OUR OWN CARDIGAN OR PULLOVER - designer 12343



## Designer1234

Some of the ladies have asked me if I could help them design one of my designs and I would be quite willing to do so. I am quite happy to do this if there are at least five of you who want to try this. We will be making either a drop shoulder cardigan or pullover - your choice.

First of all  we will make one of my Coat of Many colors- only instead of using Intarsia as shown in the wine pullover, we will use variegated yarn for the bottom portion as shown in the picture of the cardigan. 
It will be easier if you have a bit of knitting experience and most importantly, if you know how to calculate the gauge for knitting. I will help you if you have difficulty with this  there are also places on the web which will show you if you google it.
We wont be using any fancy stitching so this is not difficult. 
I will be starting the sweater next week and you can do either a cardigan or a pullover 

(1)-I use 5.5 (9 US) or 5 (8 US) needles

(2)One large ball of worsted or sport yarn in one color for the yoke and sleeves etc.

(3)One large ball of a variegated worsted or sport yarn for the bottom half of the sweater.

Do your sweater in either of these yarn thicknesses  just make sure you buy the same yarn for bottom and yoke. 
I buy the large balls at Walmart  DONT use your good yarn until you see if you enjoy doing this. The walmart yarn makes a good every day sweater and works well. 
This will leave you enough yarn over to knit a scarf or mittens etc. if you are a large size.

(4)Please buy a notebook .

Knit a swatch 4 x 4 and using a gauge ruler or a regular ruler (carefully)

Measure how many stitches you have in each inch  it could be something less than one stitch eg. 3.5 and write this down 
It is very important for this sweater for you to do the same measurement for the number of rows. Write down the number of rows per inch and the number of stitches per inch as well as the size of needles you are going to use. You dont need to follow the gauge mentioned on the label - you will be able to figure out your own number of stitches per inch .

To decide the number of stitches - add l.5 inches to the circumfrence of your hips -- say your hips are 40 inches -- and you have 3.5 stitches per inch or rows per inch you multipy 40 x 3.5 - to get the number of stitches - then divide that number in half to get the number of stitches for the back and front. 
you do the same with the rows.

Once you have done both of these  mark them down in your workbook.

(5)Now you will take measurements (it will help if you have someone else take your measurements.

Around the neck 
Around the bust,
Around the waist (not necessary for these sweaters but good to have in your measurements.
Around the hips 
From underarm to bottom of sweater 
From front neck (before border) to bottom of sweater (this will be 3 inches shorter than your back neck to bottom of sweater 
Under arm to bottom of cuff (make your sleeves plenty long - ) I usually add an inch to this measurement for the finished sleeve. 
I usually have at least an 8 inch yoke from neck to bottom of yoke -- 
It is helpful if your yoke starts just under the arm in the front and the back (as this is 
the shoulders are attached) A drop sleeve you can then make your sleeve top the same width as the total of front and back once you have sewn them together at the shoulders.

So ladies - get your yarn, do your guage - do your swatches and get your measurements. I will be here tomorrow and gone until Wednesday - please let me know if you are interested!

You can check out other sweaters of this type on my blog-they are completely my own design

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I'll sign on. I don't usually do sweaters, and I have 70+ UFOs laying about the house, so I don't really need another project. But, I have lots of yarn. I even have a lot of variegated yarn. Until now, all my variegated yarns have gone into blankets and most of them have been given away. I like the idea of making a sweater for myself with some of it. 

I hope others sign on, too!

Cardigan ... I think.


----------



## ijfranklin

I'll sign on also. I'm doing my Christmas knitting but think I deserve something for myself. I like the cardigan also.


----------



## CottonJenn

This will be my first try at an adult size sweater. This one is for me. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## knitnchic

I'd like to sign on; will check stash for yarn and take measurements.


----------



## freckles

Ok, I'm a glutton for punishment. I've gained so much weight, most of my sweaters no longer fit. Time for a new one. Thanks... I'm on. Going to look for the "right" yarn and do my swatch. Haven't done a sweater in a long time. This one looks interesting. Thanks.


----------



## jknappva

Love your sweaters....I'm definitely interested in joining in your group!
JuneK


----------



## mrswyzard

I will sign on too, always make things for others and need a sweater for myself. will go get my yarn today and do my swatch, need to get someone to help me measure myself or maybe I can use the body double i use for my sewing to measure the areas I can not reach.


----------



## Knitnewbie

I will sign on, but not sure how we do this, since I have not done this before. Do I just come back to this site? Do you have another place we go to get this done? Shall I send private message? Help!


----------



## Designer1234

I mistakenly put the heading in caps -- I don't see the site in the forum but as I am new I am hoping it is still there. I heard from admin about the caps. Sorry about that - didn't realize.

I have made a favorite or book mark for this subject so can access it easily. It might be an idea for you all to do the same so you can find us - grin.

I think I will do it here -- and if we have problems I will do it on my blog -- whichever works -- I think it would be nice if we stayed here.

I am pleased that there are enough of us.

I will start with the actual instructions as to how to set it up on Wednesday or Thursday. Just make sure you do buy a notebook as you will write down everything you do as far as measurements etc. for future use. 
---------------------------
I will answer questions but most of it will be in the instructions. You will make the decisions yourself with guidance from me. You will be working on your own - making your own decisions. When I start a sweater I never know exactly how I am going to do it or what if any extra stitch patterns I might decide to use -- we will be winging it which is likely something new for some of you. It is fun and if you stick with us you will be pleased (I sincerely hope so anyway).

This is quite straightforward and not difficult if you take one step at a time.

We will be doing the back first - this lesson will be the same for both the cardigan and the pullover. If you have made yourself a pullover which fitted nicely around the neck -- and you have the pattern -- write down the number of neck stitches you used from that pattern,remember to take the yarn type into consideration-I found that with this way of doing it - it is easy to make the neck too large. and what kind of edging you used -- We will put a collar on the cardigan if you want. below your measurements or on the next page - put in your neck stitches as above -- as well as other stitch numbers and measuresments as you go along.

Important addition to requirements --- you will need a needle smaller than your sweater needles , for your cuffs, neck band and front bands. We will also add a band at the bottom -- I usually use the plain color and only use the variegated for the bottom of the sweater - all borders being the same color as the yoke and sleeves- however- you can decide that for yourself as you don't need to worry about it until we have knitted both the bottoms.

--------
For those who have belonged here for some time -- is the KAL (knit along) 
forum restricted in any way, or could we move over there once we are ready to start. This is a new way of doing things for me - I have a fiber arts class where I used to teach landscapes and we had a yahoo group and I sent emails but I would like to try and do this here if possible.

Designer 1234 (Shirley)
http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Designer1234

We have eight people who are going to do this so it is definitely a 'go'

I am really looking forward to this. I wonder if there are more members who might be interested. As I have mentioned before - I am quite new to this group. I am wondering whether I should do another new topic and give them the link to this one -- It mght be an idea -- the number of people won't affect the class at all -- and ideas are always helpful. Shirley (designer 1234-)


----------



## Knitnewbie

Got you bookmarked and heading to the WalMart to get some yarn and a notebook. I'm ready to go. "See" you on Wed/Thurs. thank you for doing this.


----------



## Patchworkcat

I can't really join in officially, as I'm sure I don't have enough yarn of one type in the stash to make a complete sweater for myself and, in our current financial situation, I'm unable to buy that much more. But, if you'll let me, I'd like to follow along.


----------



## Designer1234

you certainly are welcome -- I hope things pick up for you. 


That is one reason why I suggested the walmart yarn as here in Canada the large balls are only $8.88 each so you can knit it for under $20.oo/ They wear well and look nice -- then if someone wants to put more expensive yarn into one, that is good, and they have an idea what they will finish with. 

So don't be afraid to ask questions and write down what we do.
I would suggest you copy or save the posts if you can. Shirley


----------



## AuntKnitty

Gosh...I hadn't seen this thread and thank you Jessica-Jean for mentioning it elsewhere! I'm in too!! I love variegated yarn but hate that it always makes horizontal stripes, which make me look like a couch! 

Bookmarked and will be hitting the stash later today!! Woo!


----------



## archer

Hi, I would love to join. I have never done this before and seems like it would be great fun. Could you explain the verigated bottom to me. I haven't much verigated in my stash and need to work from that. I have losts of small balls in diferent colors. Would that work? I'm excited to do this sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Shirley here -- glad you are joining us Aunt Kitty -- the nice thing about this sweater is the stripes go upwards - grin. 

Although if you check out my red cardigan they aren't in stripes all over- it depends on how many stitches you cast on -- so it makes an interesting pattern.

By the way If anyone looks closely at the red cardigan you will see that I used the wrong side as the right side and did them in narrower and wider strips -- first time I tried that and it seemed to work. Something for you ladies to think about. Shirley (designer)


----------



## indyld

Next week when I get home, I think I'm going to try this! I've never d0one anything but scarfs and cowls but would LOVE to do the pullover sweater! Oh my....if I really could...wouldn't that be something! I'll keep following this thread......
Lucy


----------



## RGlad

I want to join in too but I have never done a sweater (really want to though) so I have a question (yes, already!): When you say size 8 or 9 knitting needles, are these straights or circulars or does it matter? I don't have these sizes, will get them, but want to make sure I get the right thing. This is very exciting!!!


----------



## raedean

oh my goodness.thank u thank u Shirl.u know i am in love with your sweaters and coats.i wil try but i am not too good in knitting .i have knitted sweaters.thank u.hugs raedean


----------



## Melodypop

Please sign me on. I just went out and bought my yarn, and this is a first time for me also. Looking forward to a new expirence. Hope I can do it.


----------



## Teeple

I would like to join too. Really looking forward to this and thank you so much for teaching us


Mary


----------



## Designer1234

are these straights or circular -- ?? either will do . Just so they are long enough to hold the stitches for the back - once you figure out your gauge you can tell. I am a large and I have done them on both .

I am glad to see so much interest. I just hope I can get across this design -- as I won't be counting stitches for you. I have done this type of thing before so I think we will be okay.

========
So nice to see so many who are interested.

For those who just started, and who don't know me -- there are quite a few different colored sweaters on my blog - The light green yoke one is a longer coat which turned out quite well.

For some of you who crochet -- I crochet the neck band and the front borders on one or two of them. I hope you will look at this as 'going for it' even if it scares you a little bit. I am sure that if you can knit and will spend the time you can do it.

----------------
Once we get the back and front bottom portions done -- we will add the yoke portions to it . then we will join the shoulders and then knit the sleeves -- it is very straightforward actually.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deeknits

I'll sign on, I've been admiring your sweater of many colors. I'm still relatively new at this so I don't have that much left over yarn laying around but I certainly need help in learning to make garments.....namely getting the size right. So I'm looking forward to this! Am bookmarking this one now!


----------



## Designer1234

archer said:


> Hi, I would love to join. I have never done this before and seems like it would be great fun. Could you explain the verigated bottom to me. I haven't much verigated in my stash and need to work from that. I have losts of small balls in diferent colors. Would that work? I'm excited to do this sweater.


---------
If you have no variegated yarn, and don't want to buy any - you can do different width strips from your stash - remember that they will be standing on end as we are working from side to side. you could therefore do different width stripes which will show up vertically although you will knit them horizontally. Unless you are very knowledgeable about intarsia, I would start with the stripes. Most of mine (when I first designed these)I added new colors all over the place but then the yarn has to be joined, and it is a hassle. I would not recommend it. Note the cardigan in my first post in comparison to the pullover. The pullover was twice as much work and I don't recommend doing that unless you really want to. 
++++++++++++++++++++
I think it will be much easier, if you have a question to head your post

+++question++ and I will be sure not to miss it.

I will try to answer right away with *****answer***

or if it gets too much I will gather the questions and post a couple of times a day with all the answers - so watch for them.

We wont start until after Wednesday as I will be away and it will take me a day to get the first instructions done. I hope you will also have your stitch and row numbers figured out and will be ready to cast on on Wednesday.

Also - just to remind the new people -- make a bookmark of this topic page (so that you can come here easily)

-------------------
I am really getting excited about this --- Shirley (designer 1234)


----------



## Deeknits

Shirley...I just went to your website to see your other sweaters. They are beautiful but what caught my attention was your raw edge applique and thread painting. As a quilter/threadie for over 40 years, and a scuba diver / underwater photographer, your underwater scene really caught my attention! It's beautiful and gives me an idea for my own...thanks!


----------



## Designer1234

Deeknits said:


> Shirley...I just went to your website to see your other sweaters. They are beautiful but what caught my attention was your raw edge applique and thread painting. As a quilter/threadie for over 40 years, and a scuba diver / underwater photographer, your underwater scene really caught my attention! It's beautiful and gives me an idea for my own...thanks!


---
Thanks for the interest! if you go back for a year you will see the thread paintings I did for my nephews wedding present. He is an underwater diver and took some wonderful pictures. I did 3 of them in full thread painting as well as an underwater coral scene. I think they should be in the archives about l4 months ago. Shirley


----------



## Dreamweaver

Shirley - what a wonderful idea and so kind of you to volunteer. I want to do this - hope I can get organized in time -as DH is recovering from surgery and I have to chauffer him to several DR. appointments. Hate it when life interferes with knitting time!!

I know nothing about KAL - I think all you have to do is set up a time and label as Design KAL. Everyone goes to that thread at the appointed time and just stays on, like in a classroom and asks questions, gets answers and share tips. It might be less time consuming for you than answering everyone individually. You might look at a couple of the old KAL's and see if their format makes sense. Meanwhile, I'm booknmarking this. Thanks again.. This is exactly the kind of thing that makes KP so wonderful - sharing knowledge....

Just bookmarkng this works well too, as we all know where to come, anytime, to look up info, ask and answer. It might be nice to have a periodic all meet though, for a little instant gratification.


----------



## Designer1234

This is exactly the kind of thing that makes KP so wonderful - sharing knowledge....

Nice to see you joining us. I think I will stay here as it seems to be working okay. Don't worry about keeping up -- I know what it is like to have a husband who is having health problems -- and the site will be here and so will I. Yes, I agree - teaching what I know gives me so much pleasure. S


----------



## Grandma Fish

Count me in! I am looking forward to it. I have never done a KAL but have often thought about it. I am just finishing up coordinating vests for my three grandsons so it seems so right to do this one for myself...

Thanks,
Grandma Fish


----------



## Deeknits

Designer1234 said:


> snip....(2)One large ball of worsted or sport yarn in one color for the yoke and sleeves etc.
> 
> (3)One large ball of a variegated worsted or sport yarn for the bottom half of the sweater.


What do you mean by 'large ball'? Can you give approx. yardage?


----------



## kentish lady

l would like to have a go they are very pretty


----------



## kentish lady

how do you book mark it


----------



## Designer1234

Walmart sells large balls of yarn -- in canada they sell for 8.98 each and they have them in knitting worsted and sport weight yarn. I am sorry I don't have a label. If anyone else has gone and purchased some - would you post? I will drop into walmart on my way home from my little holiday and check out the yardage and weight. two of these (one plain color and one variegated will be more than you will need. Sorry I don't have the label. Shirley


----------



## Tarheel Julie

Count me in, too! I was so envious after looking at the wonderful things on your blog, so I am literally jumping with excitement (sitting here in my chair, of course) at the opportunity to make one of my very own! Thank you so much for going the extra mile for us KPers!


----------



## Designer1234

"how do you bookmark it" you copy the link and write it down, or if you can' you can use your bookmarks if you are on a Mac or a favorite -- it is the place where you save addresses. hope this 
helps.

here is the link for this page

http://www.knittingparadise.com/compose_reply.jsp?topicnum=29345


----------



## Designer1234

here is the proper link -- the other one I gave a few minutes ago isn't correct

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

If you enter it in the space at the top of your computer page and click the 
arrow you should get it . Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Count me in please! I really could use a nice sweater!
Thank you Shirley for doing this. This will be a wonderful experience.


----------



## kentish lady

thanks for that designer 1234 done it ,
soooo excited going to design my own cardigan its going to be a 1st .
l would like thank you designer 1234 for helping me do so.


----------



## freckles

Designer1234 said:


> you certainly are welcome -- I hope things pick up for you.
> 
> That is one reason why I suggested the walmart yarn as here in Canada the large balls are only $8.88 each so you can knit it for under $20.oo/ They wear well and look nice -- then if someone wants to put more expensive yarn into one, that is good, and they have an idea what they will finish with.
> 
> So don't be afraid to ask questions and write down what we do.
> I would suggest you copy or save the posts if you can. Shirley


Is it possible to use a variety of stash for the bottom half so people can use from their stash?


----------



## Designer1234

is it possible to use stash for the bottom?

***answer ****-

yes it is -- you could make stripes of different colors or maybe 3 or 4 colors that go well together. you could make thick and thin strips -- remember they will be vertical. Or if you really wanted to you could use one color that goes nicely with the yoke color - although I would prefer it if we all use a few colors at least on the bottom portions of the sweater. Shirley (designer 1234

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## barblaff

Count me in. I am so excited I could scream, but no caps, so just know this has made my day. You are so kind to this for and with us.


----------



## Designer1234

We have nearly 25 people which is wonderful. I think we will have fun.

If the weather holds out here we will be gone for the next two days. I will email when we get back. I hope you will all be ready to start by the end of the week! Shirley

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mary Jean

please count me in [email protected]


----------



## Designer1234

Monday -- I just found one of the large balls from Walmart - one of you were 
asking about them. 

The one I have here is Red Heart sport light --1050 meters -1144 yards -
350 gms - 12.35 oz. Two of these will more than cover your sweater The worsted weight is different . don't have the amounts for it. 

YOu can use either worsted weight (heavier sweater 5.5 mm (9)
or the sport -- 5 mm (8) needles - Shirley
sport weight use 5 mm needles or size 8


----------



## Designer1234

Coat of Many colors - Part I
(please check out my first post which gives you the list of things you need to make this sweater) If you need help figuring out your gauge  google how do I figure out my gauge for knitting purposes

(lay a ruler on your swatch  carefully measure the number of stitches for one inch (you can also do it for two inches and divide by 2  this will give you the number of stitches per inch.)
==============
Note: for your information ------ you might find you end up with 3.5  (3 stitches and l/2 a stitch)  If you want your length to be l4 inches you will then multiply 3.5 x l4 = 49 stitches- you can round out the number of stitches - So cast on 50 stitches  it is easier. 
==============
We will start by making the back of our sweater One thing about this method of teaching  the instructions will remain here so even if you are not able to start right away everything will b here.

This post will give you information as to how to do all the bottom portion of your sweater. Once you have these done I will tell you how to figure out the yoke.

You have all figured out the gauge for your sweater  so now you will calculate the number of stitches you will need.
We will now calculate the number of stitches you need for your bottom back.

#1 calculate the number of inches you need from under the arm to 2 inches above the bottom of your sweater  (2 inches for the band). ( you will use the same number of stitches for your front sections.

Say you want your bottom portion of the sweater to be 14 long and your gauge is 4 stitches to an inch -- you will cast on `14 x 4 = 56 stitches. (make sure you note the number of stitches in your notebook. (this is important).

Cast on 56 stitches - or less or more depending on your size. 
------------ 
If you are using variegated yarn you can start knitting  if you are going to use different colors from your stash  you should start your different colors on both ends of your work this reduces the amount of yarn you have to weave at each end. In other words change your colors at different ends  so that it is balanced at the top and the bottom of your piece.

I usually do a variety of row thicknesses) say 6 rows one color  2 rows another, 4 rows another etc. you can do what you wish 

This is your design  and if you want to do even rows or larger rows or whatever, that is what this class is about.

Ideas  you might also want to have wider strips and even vary the stitches  remember it will stand on end when you put it in your sweater so your stripes will be vertical.

I did one a few years ago and 
Divided the back up into 6 wide stripes using the seed stitch every other stripe  it was done in 2 colors and I used one of the colors for the yoke. The possibilities are endless. This is where the sweater becomes yours! No one elses! You can knit 20 rows by l5 rows or evey other row  or rows 3  5 -7  3-5-7 

It is a bit more difficult if you do ribbing so I would knit one row  purl one row for your first sweater. I would go back and forth  later on I will help you design a neck down sweater on round needles.

Once you have your back wide enough (measure it to be l/2 of your total hip circumference plus l.5 to - two inches  then bind off loosely and hide the ends at both the top and the bottom. Work them in as neatly as possible. 
-------------------
If you are doing a pullover  do the front exactly the same way  (they dont have to make your stripes exactly like the back  but if you want them to you can do that  Personally I dont worry about that .
--------------
Cardigan -- you will divide your front into two sections -- I cut the back width in half for each side  even though I will be adding the border  I find it works better. 
---------------
Double check once you have all your pieces ready that the width is correct - (for my students this is very important. You dont want to start the yoke until you are sure the sweater is the right circumference at the bottom.

If I am in doubt I sometimes take a different color thread and baste them together  to make sure you have enough circumference. Make sure it is comfortable and not too tight .

-------------------------
I will be here to answer questions  it would be great if you would post pictures of your work in progress  we will all be helping each other and working together. I want you all to have as much fun as I have! 
-------------
Dont forget to put the necessary information in your notebook! You might want to also note if you do a pattern, or do any other interesting technique in your bottom portions. Also measure them  and put the measurements in your notebook  you will want to do another one and you want that information so that if you want to do something different you can use this one as a guide.

Good luck! Shirley designer1234
http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Designer1234

"This is your design  and if you want to do even rows or larger rows or whatever, that is what this class is about. "

To clarify -- I mean more rows in a color (a wider strip) I just read the instructions again and I think this might have been confusing. 

----
The weather is not great today so we are not going away. The previous post is the first instruction post and covers the bottom portions of our sweaters. You can start whenever you are ready. Shirley


----------



## archer

????question???? Is it possible to do the carigan in one piece In stead of 1 back and 2 fronts. In other words are the side seams absolutly necessary? I like to do away with the dressmaking costruction and use the properties of knitting or crocheting to achieve the same results. Is this confusing? If the side seams ar'nt necessary one could do a provisional cast on and kitchner the beginning and end rows together to make the pullover. Does that make sence?


----------



## Designer1234

+++Answer+++There is a possibility that this might work. However---- once you get your bottom done -- you have to match the yoke with the bottom. I tried doing it in the round and found it was not feasible to attach the back and front yokes on a cardigan. I don't think that this will work well. If you can figure out a way to do the yokes so they fit it might be possible. I feel it isn't worth the hassle of trying to match them. Personally, I would not try it. 

Designer1234 Shirley


----------



## freckles

archer said:


> ????question???? Is it possible to do the carigan in one piece In stead of 1 back and 2 fronts. In other words are the side seams absolutly necessary? I like to do away with the dressmaking costruction and use the properties of knitting or crocheting to achieve the same results. Is this confusing? If the side seams ar'nt necessary one could do a provisional cast on and kitchner the beginning and end rows together to make the pullover. Does that make sence?


Good question. I was thinking the same thing... would work for the cardigan also.... one piece instead of 3.


----------



## freckles

Designer1234 said:


> +++Answer+++There is a possibility that this might work. However---- once you get your bottom done -- you have to match the yoke with the bottom. I tried doing it in the round and found it was not feasible to attach the back and front yokes on a cardigan. I don't think that this will work well. If you can figure out a way to do the yokes so they fit it might be possible. I feel it isn't worth the hassle of trying to match them. Personally, I would not try it.
> 
> Designer1234 Shirley


Are there short rows to make the bust line? It looks it, in your sweater (avatar)


----------



## Designer1234

+++answer+++ I guess it would be possible doing it in the round, and then carrying the yoke up separately but I didn't like what I ended up with -- and felt the separate pieces were easier to fit. As this is your sweater and you are the designer -- try it if you want to -- but just remember that we will be adding an eight or nine inch wide yoke to the piece and then working in sleeves. To me it is just too hard to fit it properly - although if you are an advanced knitter you might find it less difficult. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

++++ if you check the picture on my blog of the green coat, you will see what I mean about the yoke. I guess you could calculate the number of stitches for the back, and two fronts and fit them into the bottom separately - and it might work .

Let me know what you decide and keep us informed if you do it as I would be very interested in knowing how you do the finishing. Another thing, as it is a drop sleeve -- I lay it flat and add the sleeve which is a simple way of adding the sleeve - if you do it in the round you would have to do the sleeve to fit the arm hole unless I am having a geriatric moment - grin.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

++++ are there short rows+++++

no -- I just went straight up in the avatar picture which is also shown in my first post. However with the red cardigan I did short rows at the bottom (I am wider at the bottom than the top) so that each piece added half to three/quarters of an inch -- which made the bottom wider than my top. It worked out well. However I didn't do that with any other sweaters of this type.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Deeknits

OK..got my yarn. Found some dark denim colored 'I Love This Yarn' at Hobby Lobby, I think it's their store brand. 355yds/7oz per skein so I got 4 just to be sure. Then I found a varigated of the same yarn, just smaller 251ys/5oz skein in browns and blues. I got 4 skeins of that....it can always go into the start of leftovers! Since I don't have a leftovers stash built up yet I guess mine will be a bit more coordinated than Shirley's. 

I think since this is acrylic and our Texas winters are so mild, I better do a cardigan I can take off if needed.

DH will take my measurements and I'll do my swatch tonight.


----------



## Designer1234

"DH will take my measurements and I'll do my swatch tonight."

it sounds lovely dee knits. I posted the first part of the instructions this morning so you can start whenever you get ready! Have fun!


----------



## nanma esther

ok ,i'm in, been a long time since i made myself a sweater, have some lion homespun i'm going to try 
????are we working side to side? to get vertical stripes????
my puter is messing up so may need to use office puter,so it is good all will stay here.


----------



## Designer1234

++++answer++++yes we are working side to side to get vertical stripes. Why don't you copy the instructions on the first page as well as #1 which I posted today. This gives you all you need to know about how to make the bottom portion of the sweater.

There are some questions and answers too. Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Never mind...I found it. If all else fails...read the directions! :XD:


----------



## Designer1234

IMPORTANT INFORMATION+++++Answer to Deeknits+++++++

You are correct -- did you add the extra 'slack' in your measurements - you only need the extra on your rows -- make sure you give yourself a comfortable 
amount - I am rather 'hippy' so I like the bottom of my sweater quite loose --===============================================
Tip --I increased the circumference of the bottom of my last cardigan -- and left the top . I added 3 rows on each edge up to just above the waist . , That way my yoke and top is not too big and the base of my sweater fits -- This adjustment is just for my own figure. 

Some - people are larger at the top and you can short row so that the top is slightly wider You would also make your fronts a bit wider if you are big busted- That is why it is really important to do your measurements and to remember to add the slack (l.5 to 2 inches - I use my measuring tape and hold it as loose as I want the bottom of my sweater. and use that number of inches. 
-----------------
I want to make sure that everyone does the calculations on the number of rows -- however, I don't use it unless I am unsure whether my measurements are correct. I usually just knit and use a tape measure to measure the width for the back and for each of the fronts. It saves you having to count each row, but if you are unsure you have the number of rows as a confirmation.

I would suggest that you make a copy of the two main information sheets and keep them in your notebook. Also if there is a tip like this one that would work for you, you could copy it too. That way you have all the info without having to search for it each time. Just a thought - Shirley (designer1234


----------



## Deeknits

Yes...after reading through your directions again I allowed an extra 2" for ease. I'm not so hippy anymore so I think 2" will be enough. That works out to 120 rows for the back and 60 each for the fronts. I'm built sort of straight instead of curvy....42/38/43....and I also like a little room in sweaters. Plus I'm doing the cardigan so it'll be worn over clothes. Unless you think the cardigan needs more room. I was thinking if it was a little big at the bottom I could make that bottom border a 1x1 ribbing for a sort of bomber jacket fit. I just thought....I have a sweatshirt jacket that I really like the fit. I think I'll measure it and see how close these measurements are.

I'm keeping a copy of all your directions in a Word file as well as a notebook with the diagrams and measurements in it. Everything is easy to find!

Thanks so much!


----------



## freckles

Thanks, Shirley. I kind of figured you had used short rows on the other one on your web site and I'll have to use them on mine as I'm also "hippy"<G>.
I'm thinking I'll place markers on the yoke side every 10 rows to make it easier to match up the yoke to my front and back. I'm looking forward to following your pattern. Thanks for offering this KAL.
Peg


----------



## archer

I want to thank you, Shirley, for your patience and encouragement. Like Freckles I am going to use markers to help in joining the yoke to the bottom. I really appreciate all the information you are so generously providing. I am not able to do pictures at this time, but I will keep you updated on how the cardigan is going.


----------



## Designer1234

"I'm thinking of placing markers to help attach the yoke" 

******TIP**********

Just remember that you will be picking up the yoke stitches on the 'row' edge not the knit edge- so when you pick up stitches for the yoke you pick up 3 then miss 1 - then pick up 3 then miss one -- the reason for this -- the rows are narrower than the stitches --If you pick up a stitch every row you will have too many yoke stitches - so you use less stitches than the number of rows.

I placed markers on my first sweater but found they really weren't that helpful -- it is up to you. Shirley designer1234

I find that picking up 3 out of 4 works for my knitting, but my friend found that she worked 4 and missed one. you check it as you go to make sure it is not puckering - it helps the yoke lay nice and smooth. Shirley


----------



## freckles

Designer1234 said:


> "I'm thinking of placing markers to help attach the yoke"
> 
> ******TIP**********
> 
> Just remember that you will be picking up the yoke stitches on the 'row' edge not the knit edge- so when you pick up stitches for the yoke you pick up 3 then miss 1 - then pick up 3 then miss one -- the reason for this -- the rows are narrower than the stitches --If you pick up a stitch every row you will have too many yoke stitches - so you use less stitches than the number of rows.
> 
> I placed markers on my first sweater but found they really weren't that helpful -- it is up to you. Shirley designer1234
> 
> I find that picking up 3 out of 4 works for my knitting, but my friend found that she worked 4 and missed one. you check it as you go to make sure it is not puckering - it helps the yoke lay nice and smooth. Shirley


I'm thinking that I have to match my stitch count (on the yoke) to my row count (on the front and back) to the match the inches. Not sure how the sleeve will work so have to envision.<G>


----------



## Designer1234

+++++ information+++++

I don 't match the stitches and the rows because there are more rows than stitches. (the row count is more than the stitch count for the same number of inches) there fore you make 3 stitches for every four rows when you are casting on the yoke stitches.

That works for me -- but each of us knits differently so I would use that as the basis and if it still puckers you would use less stitches -- if it shows that the yoke is too tight in comparison to the bottom then you would use more stitches. 

This is where the notebook is so helpful as if you are using worsted weight yarn and want to use it again - you would know what works. YOu would have to adjust it if you work with sport yarn for a lighter sweater. You would then enter that in your book for future use. Each sweater I make has a new section -- as I make them for family so I put measurements in if I can get them from the person receiving the sweater -- and then I enter the number of stitches in all areas, for each sweater. 

A larger person will want a wider yoke - a smaller person might be better with a smaller yoke. However, as you are making yourself this sweater -- you will use your own measurements -- this will give you a basis to go from for other sized sweaters -- It is hard to communicate how I change each sweater depending on the size I am trying to make - but 
use my measurements as the original guide which will be changed for other sizes. I hope I am clear - if not just let me know. 
-----------
We are not going to worry about the yoke untll our backs and front or fronts are finished. Then we will work together figuring out our yoke cast ons and width of yoke. I don't want to get ahead of myself - so lets worry about the bottoms for now and then we will do the rest one step at a time once some of us are ready to start our yokes. 

-----------
By the way - did any of you decide to try knitting the whole fronts and backs together in one strip or are you going to follow my 
way of doing this for your first sweater? If you decided to do it all in one piece I will have to try to figure out how to do the yokes -- My way is very straightforward and I feel it is much easier -- You are still going to knit the same width only in separate pieces. (I also do both front bottoms at the same time )


----------



## Designer1234

I wouldn't worry about that now -- just make your back and front pieces and we will have another instruction post on how to get the yokes organized. It is much easier if you don't get to far ahead of yourself. This is quite simple and I think we might find it easier if we just do one step at a time rather than thinking too far ahead. * ask me how I know --???  :roll:*


----------



## Deeknits

Designer1234 said:


> -----------
> By the way - did any of you decide to try knitting the whole fronts and backs together in one strip or are you going to follow my
> way of doing this for your first sweater? If you decided to do it all in one piece I will have to try to figure out how to do the yokes -- My way is very straightforward and I feel it is much easier -- You are still going to knit the same width only in separate pieces. (I also do both front bottoms at the same time )


For this first one I'm following your directions. I don't feel experienced enough to get that far outside the box! But since I've made almost everything on Magic Loop I'm very interested in any way of working anything in the round!


----------



## Designer1234

no problem -- maybe I will take a 'magic loop' lesson from you once we get this finished. I think it would be good to learn - just haven't tried it yet. I understand it is a great way to knit in the round. I am sure there is a way to do it with this sweater and I have no problem if someone wants to do it. I am just not sure how we could work the yokes -- I am sure there is a way, but I haven't done it so I would rather do it my regular way. HOwever -- if you feel you want to go for it on your own it is fine - (grin, then you can show me!!!) 
 :thumbup:


----------



## nanma esther

do we have set tine and day to meet here like sock kal?


----------



## Designer1234

"do we have a time and day"

I think, as we are all doing the backs right now , that we can just work and check this forum each day for the time being -as the backs are very straight forward. I think if you read the instructions and browse through the posts and ask questions if you are questioning something , that it will work well. I will be home and checking this forum every hour or two so it shouldn't be too long before you get an answer. I would recommend that you check out the questions and answers as well. (some of the ladies are making copies of the pertinent posts and I think this is a good idea. 

I think we will arrive at the finished backs at different times but would like at least 4 or 5 ladies to be finished with the backs before we start work on the yokes -- I do hope you will all ask questions and also it would be great if you could post that you have started and how it is coming along. About 30 people said they were doing this and we weren't planning on starting until Wednesday or Thursday as I thought we were going out of town - weather bad so we stayed home. Therefore, quite a few have not started from what I can gather.

If you want to set up a time to meet - let me know and I will be here. It is a bit difficult as we have people from England, all parts of the States and Canada, and Austalia -I found when I was teaching the art quilts that it was really hard to arrange a time convenient for all. 

I think if you have a question - other people might have the same question - so it is a good idea to read the posts. The Instructions for the bottoms of the sweaters are on page four of this forum -- and the "requirements" regarding yarn and needles etc. are on page one . designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## Deeknits

I've got about 6" done on the back...and I'm hating this roll! I've been knitting in the round for so long I forgot how bad garter stitch rolls up.


----------



## Designer1234

Once you join the sides , I find it gets rid of the roll. One thing I did on one was make 6" strips with every other one done in seed stitch --
it worked out quite well. I haven't found it to be a big problem -as when the sweater goes together and when the yoke is added it helps with the roll - the top won't roll and the roll will disappear once the sides are joined together. 

If it really is a problem you could lie the back face down on a towel and spray it well, then weight it down or pin it and it flattens and leave it to dry overnight - That is how I block my finished sweater but I have never bothered blocking the pieces. 

I feel badly that you aren't happy -- I know you are disappointed that you aren't using your circulars and knitting the whole thing together I promise I will try one in the future and see if I can figure out a good way to do the yoke after knitting the bottom in the round. I really haven't worried about working it in the round as the sweater was designed using the different sections. I hope you are not getting too discouraged. 

You could also do a reverse garter stitch for the next 5 or 6 inches - as I mentioned previously my red jacket was done in wide ribs, but I thought with it being a new process for the ladies it would be better to do it as simply as possible - then they could change things as much as they wanted for their next one. I am basically teaching a very basic sweater and from there each of you can 'go for it ' and use the first one as a guide -- 

The ladies wanted to do the 'Coat of many colors" design and I have never knitted it in the round. Please don't get too discouraged. 

Shirley designer 1234


----------



## Deeknits

No...No...No...I'm happy as a clam! The roll isn't that big a deal, I know it'll straighten out once we start the construction. It's just an aggravation to have to deal with the roll after not having to for so long. I'm not discouraged at all....I'm excited that something may finally fit me!!! I want to do this one your way to learn the 
how to's' then maybe do some customizing on the next one...there WILL be others! 

Thank you for your patience so far.....you've got to be a Saint!

:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I am so glad as I want everyone to enjoy the process and feel that they are learning how to design different ways of doing it -- I do think once you realize how easy this really is each of you wlll be able to do all sorts of wonderful sweaters as one leads into another. I am starting a blue cardigan once I finish a pair of mittens for my dh - and plan on doing the bottom differently -- at least that seems to be where i am heading (I never know what I will end up with but I have a few ideas perking around in my head --- I am thinking about doing the bottom plain and using the variegated for the top but haven't decided for sure. 

I enjoy doing these so much. I do hope you achieve what you want to achieve and I hope you will make yourself lots of different sweaters- even in Texas it gets chlly at night - although I know it isn't very chilly there now! I hope you aren't close to the fires. Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Ooh...a variegated yoke and solid dark bottom would look great! It would also widen the shoulders and shrink the hips!

The fires are getting closer. Was just watching the news, there fires on the west side outskirts of Houston, almost to Katy. There's also some up north around Huntsville that they say are moving south rapidly. We can see the smoke in the clouds getting worse every day.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

????question???? Since I usually work a chain selvedge when knitting anything that's not diagonal, would that hinder in this design. I love how easy it is to pick up stitches from it.

I do my chain selvedge: slip first stitch every row, and knit last stitch every row.


----------



## AuntKnitty

?????question?????

I'm about to start and am wondering if you could talk about doing the short row shaping. I know how to do it, but what I don't know is how long to make the short rows, how often to repeat the short rows, etc. I've used them for shaping before, but it was always as part of the instructions for something.

Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234

****answer**** chain selvedge

I did this with my last one and it was easier to pick up the yoke stitches- I found it is quite smooth as you say. You will still have to adjust your stitch numbers as your rows are narrower than 
your stitches. as mentioned previously - I pick up 3 and miss one when I am casting on to the side edge of a knitted piece. It is something each of us will have to check out as our knitting varies from one person to another. Some books say knit 3 -miss one row, others say knit 4 miss one and another says knit 2 miss one. The knit 3 miss one works very well for me - the main thing is you want your yoke to be 
nice and flat and the same size as your bottom.


----------



## Deeknits

I didn't think about slipping that first stitch for easy pick up stitches. Would it look funny if I started doing that now? I'm about 6" along on the back.


----------



## Designer1234

****answer***** short row shaping. (adding width to the bottom). If you are only a small bit larger at the bottom, go with the bottom width which you have been working on -- it is a drop sleeve and it is only if there is a big difference that it requires adjusting -- I have only adjusted one cardigan just to see how I would do it -- my green coat went straight up from the bottom - and it worked out well. 

Don't be too sparing of your width if you are larger - you want it to sit nicely on your hips and you want to have a fair bit of slack - both with the cardigan and also with the pullover --there is a difference of a couple of inches from my hips to my bust and the first sweaters worked out well so it is only if there is a really big difference -- I think it would be more important in the bust if it is larger than your hips.

However it depends on how much wider you want the bottom - therefore how many rows you need to add (for all four pieces (front sides and back sides) you have to add on each side seam so that it balances. I started at the bottom and knit up to just above the waist (about 5 - 6 inches down from the under arm)- knit back down to the bottom and then up again to 4 - 6 stitches above where I stopped the previous time, back to the bottom and then knitted all the way to the top and added the number of rows (only 2 or three) to make the width I wanted. 

I am not sure whether this is the way short rows are made as I have never done them, but this worked. I figure things out as I go along as I am completely self taught - I am sure you all will know easier ways - this class is to show you how to put a sweater together - you will use your knowledge to do it the way that works for you, although for this sweater - I would like you to follow along fairly closely - but the technique for doing what is needed might differ from the way I do it. I would appreciate it very much if you have an easy way to do any of these 
procedures - that you let us know . (me included)!!

Just make sure that you don't leave a hole where the addition occurs. It helps by twisting the stitch when you knit past the increase like we do in socks along the gusset. (pick up the stitch knitwise in the back at the back of the next stitch if you are on a knit row) If this is confusing -- take the stitch off your left hand needle and turn it around -put it on your left hand needle - then knit it. it will twist the stitch -- you might need to do this twice. One time worked for me for each added row.
-----------
If you want your bust to be bigger than your hips I would think you would pick up extra rows at the top of your cast on rows. It can't be too different than the edge see my above answer-- my friend who is 'busty' cast on with the same size needle as the bottom, then changed to a larger needle after she had done a couple of rows. (when we get to casting on the yoke we will do 3 rows in( purl one row,knit one row), twice -


I would think you could add on a few stitches at the outside edge (arm edge) although you would have to try to increase without it showing too much - quite possibly it would be better to increase say 4 stitches over the whole back and 2 on each front across the area being knit, (this is just a guess as to the number) you will have to figure out how many inches you want to add -- it can't be too many or it will be off kilter.
------------------------------------------------
We will worry about that when we are finished our bottom pieces and are doing our yoke cast ons. 

The yoke will be a bit more complicated as we have to do the neck stitches as well and cast off for the neck on the two fronts.

I don't worry about my yoke until my backs are correct -I never know what I am going to do until I get there. Try to look at it that way -- I know it is hard if you are very precise and a 'pattern follower' but this could open a lot of interesting knitting for you!- and you are going to be able to design a sweater using your choices of yarn, and stitches o n y o u r 
o w n !!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------

:thumbup:  :-D


----------



## mrswyzard

So excited got my yarn today and going to be swatching this afternoon. A friend is coming over to help me get the measurements correct!!!


----------



## Designer1234

****answer****I didn't think about slipping that first stitch for easy pick up stitches. Would it look funny if I started doing that now? "

*****answer****
I don't really think it will be a problem as when we cast on our yoke stitches I always start with a purl row on the right side and knit row on the wrong side and do it at least twice. It helps to make it look professional as when we pick up from the side stitches it can be untidy - this solves the problem. I can't see how it will matter -- Mark down in your notebook if you do ,so that you will notice whether you have to adjust a bit - can't see where it would be troublesome when we will have our purl ridge at the bottom of the yoke though. These are the things we have to 'go for it' grin -- actually, I have done very little frogging as I usually make it work -- (don't be afraid to try something new if you do run into a problem . There usually is a way to do it so it doesn't affect the look of the sweater. 

I want you all to feel optimistic and know that if you think about it there IS an answer to the problems you run into. Just write down what you do ,because if you don't do that - you might not remember exactly how you solved the problem. That is why I know that there must be a way to knit the bottoms in the round for a pullover and with just one separation in the cardigan -- I just have never tried it. So for this one we will go with what I know but I have been thinking about it ever since the subject came up- grin. One of you girls will likely figure it out before I do -- and we will keep this forum open in the future as each of us solves problems. 

It is so much fun to do something on your own and figure out a problem so that it works - and finish with a lovely sweater. I am still always surprised at what I accomplish -- nothing beats the feeling that t h i s i s my o r i g i n a l s w e a t e r - no one else has made one exactly the same. I want you all to be willing to try your ideas -- most will work if you have any experience -- once in awhile it won't work, but it is something you learn as you go along. so much fun -- For your first one this technique will give you a base to work from -- then it is the sky is the limit. 

I am having so much fun with this class! A lot of you are better knitters than I am -- it is the designing that worries people and that is the thing that doesn't worry me - so hopefully we can learn from each other! designer1234 (Shirley)


----------



## Designer1234

You girls must be doing well as there are no questions!!!! 

It would be great if you posted if you have started your backs so that I can get an idea of how many are with us . There were lots of signups so I hope a goodly number will join in. 

Hope to hear from you! don't forget to let me know if you have a problem. The backs are very straightforward and easy. It is a bit more complicated when we start our yokes as we have the neck line to worry about. We will start them when I know a few of your are finished your backs. Shirley


----------



## archer

Hi Shirley, I have started the bottom and am doing it in one piece. I have experience knitting in the round and have given some thought to how one would accomplish this design in the round. I do not see that it would work well with verticle stripes. One would have to use intarsia or jarquard technigues. It would by easier to flat knit vertical stripes horizontially. It is pretty straight forward to knit the bottom in one piece for the cardigan by knitting the striped bottom until it goes all the way around. Then join to the yoke in the same way as if there were three pieces. I would place markers at 1/4th the way around and at 3/4th the way around and at the center back to aid in picking up the stiches for the yoke to make sure that the yoke is even around. The pullover would use a provisional cast-on then knit the same as one piece. Then remove the provisional cast-on and graft (or weave or Kitchener stitch) to join them together. Somethings work well knit flat and others do well knit in the round. I agree each knitter uses what works best for them. I hope that this is helpful. Archer


----------



## mrswyzard

i have the most stupid of questions, i have read and reread the directions and guess I am blind, the sweater bottom is knitted in st st correct?
Thank you know you got a laugh out of that one.
Pat


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks for letting me know. I have only used this design in flat pieces and so I am afraid you are on your own as far as working the yoke on. I am glad you are going to give it a go. 

As this 'class' is a 'coat of many colors with vertical stripes' 
I think if anyone wants that effect they should do it in the flat. If you want something different, then you can do Archer's design. I want you to learn 
to innovate and felt that starting with the basic flat method would be the easiest way as this works up very well. 

I will be interested in seeing how you do it. DEE KNITS-- you should check out Archer's ideas. I am going to bookmark her information and try and do one later on. I am starting a neck down cardi in the round and will use one color for the yoke and possibly change to another color when I reach under the arm after transferring the sleeve stitches to a holding needle. I am thinking of 
doing a 'pattern' rather than a change of color but won't decide that until I get there.

Thanks for the suggestions Archer -- I have taught many basic sweater designs and some of my students have 'run with it' and come up with some wonderful, different designs. It is a matter of actually designing it - and it is sometimes difficult to get past the fear - grin. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

*****straight stitch*** answer 

It is not a stupid question at all! I didn't specify so how do you know for sure! Yes, for this first sweater I would suggest a stocking stitch- unless you are really experienced and want to try a patterned stitch -- you have to remember that it will be sideways so the straight stitch (stocking stitch - front row knit, wrong row purl for the whole sweater). 

Shirley designer 1234


----------



## Deeknits

I can see doing the cardigan in the round, but any stripes would go around instead of up and down. In fact, I have a sweater on the needles now that is done that way. My snag is doing the decreases at the armholes as I work up towards the shoulders, I just haven't had the time to sit down with a clear mind and work it out. The direction have you working the front and back separately then joining at the shoulder seams. With your design, with the yoke a separate piece and with drop shoulders, I'm betting it would be very easy to do. Maybe for the 2nd one!


----------



## Dsynr

TWISTING THE STITCH: Easiest way is to knit or purl into the BACK LOOP of the stitch. It will twist the stitch. I used to knit/purl into the back of the sts allatime until I learned Continental and "Norwegian" sytems.


----------



## Designer1234

***answer to Dee***

The main idea of this sweater design is the fact that it is knit sideways so the strips are vertical - you are both right, that wouldn't work in the round. 

The way I do it is quite straightforward - the only place you run into design problem is in reducing for the front neck- especially in the cardigan. I suggested that you measure your neck circumference in the measurement section so that your neck won't be too large -- you can then calculate the length of the whole neck by your gauge. I think for those who want the sweater to look like mine you should use the flat method and knit each portions separately. (you can knit two fronts at the same time if you divide your variegated yarn- into two balls) it is faster to do it that way.

The design I am teaching is the above method. Any changes are fine with me but I would like to see the majority of you doing it the class way. Then change your methods when you try new sweaters using the basic pattern or change to round needles


----------



## Deeknits

Designer1234 said:


> ***answer to Dee***
> snip.... The way I do it is quite straightforward - the only place you run into design problem is in reducing for the front neck- especially in the cardigan. I suggested that you measure your neck circumference in the measurement section so that your neck won't be too large -- you can then calculate the length of the whole neck by your gauge.


OK, dumb question....How tight do you measure your neck? With the tape measure lightly against the skin, my neck measures 14.5". But if you measure the neck of a t-shirt I had on at the time, it was 18". I'm making the cardigan by your instructions.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> *****straight stitch*** answer
> 
> It is not a stupid question at all! I didn't specify so how do you know for sure! Yes, for this first sweater I would suggest a stocking stitch- unless you are really experienced and want to try a patterned stitch -- you have to remember that it will be sideways so the straight stitch (stocking stitch - front row knit, wrong row purl for the whole sweater).
> 
> Shirley designer 1234


Oops!It's just as well the plumbers have kept me from getting started yet. 
_I_ thought the bottom was garter stitch! (And I hadn't the wits to even _ask_ :-()


----------



## JeanJ

I'm in! Sounds like a good way for me to make something for myself. Will Book Mark right now. Thanks for a great idea.


----------



## RGlad

I just got my big skeins of yarn last night, planning to start this weekend.


----------



## Dsynr

Really nice, Shirley---I'll be interested in seeing what some of my KP friends do. They're so talented and innovative.

But I'm busy re-designing a 1916 "Ruff-Neck" man's sweater [check it out at <vintageknits.com>] into a modern aran with a hood instead of a collar for the Big Guy! I've bought some cheapo yarn to work it out. When I've got it figured out, there I go to LYS in Baldwin or Soho for the "good stuff" in soft, thick, 100% acrylic, maybe a deeeep cranberry or dark green for the BG!

Maybe I'll like it so much I'll make myself one, too. 
Anyhooo, we'll see how our designing turns out. Happy Knitting, everyone!


----------



## Designer1234

We will cover the neck and yoke once we have all our bottom sections done --- it is best that we wait until we start the yoke as I don't want to get ahead of myself. 


It looks like quite a few are underway. Once the fronts or front and back is done -and there are a few of us at that stage, I will post information for the yoke and neck.


----------



## JeanJ

Glad to hear you're going to do this in stages as I can't start right away but I can copy all of your tips and directions to my computer. Have WIP that I must get done before I start this pullover. DH will shoot me otherwise. Ha,ha


----------



## Designer1234

*** answer to Jeanj*****

This is what is so good about this forum. The instructions will remain - all we have to do is bookmark the first page and we can refer back whenever we wish.

Life does get in the way. I am finding the suggestions and discussions very interesting. I expect to learn as much as I teach as I am a self taught knitter and don't usually follow patterns -- I did find a good cardigan very plain basic pattern and have made a few bomber jackets for family and friends - they work up very quickly on the round -- I have made each one an individual sweater but it is a good basic pattern.

I am starting a top down knit in the round 'bomber' jacket for me. want to 
make it interesting so will see what happens -- grin.

I am wondering whether to do one color with a pattern either on the yoke, or on the bottom portion, or whether to use 2 colors. lots of fun. (I never know what I am going to do until I start - and sometimes I make my mind and then change my mind in the middle of a project. I never know what I am going to end up with - grin. That is what is so much fun for me! Shirley
:lol: , :thumbup:

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## nanma esther

i got the yarn,and i have frog it alreaddy.so tring agian and i live alone,no one to measure me so i'm using a top tha fits the way i like


----------



## DanaKay

Hi Shirley,
I am following you on this first sweater, but I am putting pockets in the fronts of my cardigan. I am 2" shy of having the right front bottom finished.

I understand what Archer is doing and thought about doing that also, and would have, if I were going to put patch pockets or do a steek after the fact. I like to put them in as I make the sweater, as oppose to after. I must have pockets! Sorry I digress with the pocket thingy!

If I were doing Archer's way, I would first make my bottom piece with the stripes going the same way yours do Shirley. Its a thing of measuring your front width, put a marker at that point on bottom top on both sides whether making a cardigan or a pullover. From this point you would pick up the needed stitches and work and shape your arm openings and neck shapings on your front or fronts, and on your back same as you do for your separate pieces. 

>>>>>question<<<<< 
Are we going to make the sleeves flat also or in the round? 

I am not meaning to get ahead of ourselves asking this, it is just that I usually dread making the sleeves, so I like to get them made sitting in the wings so to speak. I will use a long circular needle and make them both at the same time or my sweater may end up sleeveless for sometime to come!


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hi Shirley! I've never done an adult size sweater before. I would love to jump in here if I can. I would not be able to actually start the sweater until tomorrow, but I would be able to do the swatch tonight and get my measurements. Is it too late to jump on board? I know I have a lot of yarn to choose from in stash, so that won't be a problem!


----------



## Designer1234

****reply to dee and Barbara Anne*****
Dee we are going to make both sleeves together and do them flat. I realize we can make vertical rows knitting in the round -by doing stitch changing colors. I think that I will continue to do the sweater the way we started. I have no problem for people changing the way we do it , but it is a specific way of doing a basic sweater and I think most people expect me to stick with the original idea. I promised my 'coat of many colors design' and that is what I will teach. It will be interesting to see, however what you ladies do once you do another one.

Barbara Anne -- no problem you can start whenever you want to - there are some of us working away on our backs and fronts and I think that I will likely post the yoke instructions when 
a few finish the bottoms of the sweater. So just start when you can -- you will have all the information as well as the instructions to follow when you are ready to start the yoke.

The sweater instructions for the bottoms is on page 4 and the requirements are on page one. 

I would book mark page one so that you can start from the beginning each time. 

:thumbup:  :roll:


----------



## Barbara Ann

Thank you. I have bookmarked page one, and read through the full thread and printed all the information so I have it at my finger tips. I will stay on top of the new instructions as they are posted. 

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## memere

I would like to join. Looking for something different to make.


----------



## Designer1234

****answer to Mmere****

I am glad you will be joining us. read page one and four of this forum and make bookmark at least for the first page requirements -- make sure you do start a notebook -this is really important - for information - 

work on your backs and by the time you are finished them we will be starting the sweater yoke. Don't hesitate to ask questions and keep us informed as to where you are at every once in awhile. There are some interesting posts on these pages - worth taking the time to read them. 

Shirley desiger1234


----------



## dawnprentiss

yep i am up for it to once i get the technique down i'll be knitting sweaters for everybody by the way this will be my first i think i may even have the yarn i need or want already have plenty of notebooks, next measuring tape i know i had 2 now where the heck are they ??lol going to try the cardigan too!!! can't wait, thank you so much for doing this, i have been afraid of sweaters...see you next week


----------



## Designer1234

***answer *** I hope you won't be afraid of sweaters after this workshop -- just make sure you mark down all the stitches you use, any additions or reductions -- whether it is worsted or sport (sport will be a lighter sweater ) When you get into the yoke and necks you will do it for your measurements so make sure you mark down 'everything' - we will spend more time discussing how we should decide on neck stitches, where to decrease for the neck fronts on the cardigan and the reduction for the pullover front neck. This is a really simple basic sweater -- doing the pieces 'flat' I also do one in the round and I can do a bit of a workshop for that one too.


----------



## CottonJenn

I'm moving along with the back. Hope to begin the fronts after the weekend. Thanx!


----------



## Designer1234

Great cotton jen -- I will post the information to set up the yoke on Saturday or sunday -- We will start working on it next week. glad you joined us!


----------



## DanaKay

I have the right front finished and starting the left front, so far so good!


----------



## ijfranklin

Almost through with back and hope to have both fronts by time weekend is over.


----------



## DanaKay

Back to square one! Agh! A few things I've learned so far in this KAL.

1. If you use a sweater that you like the fit of, remember the sweater has ease already in it, so allow for that in your measurements! 
2. We will have edging on this sweater we are making at the bottom and I think for the button/buttonhole band on the cardigan.(IF this is not right, I am sure Shirley will let us know) Another measurement item to take into consideration!
3. Just a thought, your SS won't roll if you start with a couple rows of garter stitch or seed stitch.

Thank you Shirley for having this sweater workshop kal!

I was so wanting to get started that I measured a sweater and cast on, not really taking the above into consideration.
These things are all in my notes now!


----------



## Designer1234

****answer to DanaKay****

I don't use another sweater - I go by my calculations -- however it does mean you have to adjust your stitch number

In my instructions I mentioned that your length (sideways) should be two inches shorter than the length you want your sweater -- this is to leave room for the bottom band -- rather than rip it out you could do a narrower band (I have used one l inch.

as far as the front borders - I just leave it and knit l/2 the back for each side and don't worry about the border as I like mine quite loose so it hasn't been a problem for me. remember one border is on top of the other when it is buttoned.

remember the idea of this KAL is to be able to make a sweater that fits you - as it was the challenge for me - I didn't pay attention to anything else including sweaters that fit - grin.

I hope this reasures you. I would knit along and if, for your next sweater you want to adjust this, then you can. just a thought. Shirley (designer1234

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## mrswyzard

Went to my LYS and bought my first pair of Harmony needles, boy you are all right, they make knitting so much easier.


----------



## Barbara Ann

I know I'm behind, but I did my swatch last night and tonight I've cast on and begun my back. I've a few inches on now. So far, so good!

I will keep checking the forum as I go for updates and suggestions from everyone ESPECIALLY Shirley! I don't want to miss any instructions.


----------



## Designer1234

****answer***
don't feel as if you are behind. With the instructions being posted there is no problem if you start a bit later. Quite a few of the girls aren't going to start until the weekend. We will do the yoke when 4 or 5 people let me know they are finished with their backs - 

This is good for me as I have always 'winged" it when deciding on how many stitches to use for the neck and now I want to specify small, medium and large so I have been doing some research. HOpefully I will be able steer each of you in the right direction! The internet is a wonderful thing!

Shirley designer 1234


----------



## pstabach

I have been reading the KP foum for quite a while now and don't usually post, but Shirley, I love your sweaters! Decided to go ahead and participate in the "KAL" even though I'm in the midst of also working on finishing up a Christmas project. 

I'm actually knitting the back and fronts in garter stitch with a variegated yarn, plus some calculated stripes in the solid color I chose - and BTW, I am going to try knitting back and fronts all in one piece for the cardigan. We'll see how the yoke goes! 

Thanks for taking the time to do this posting - it is much appreciated.

Pamela


----------



## AuntKnitty

I just wanted to check in too. I've been sick and catching up in other areas of life, but I'm swatching, calculating and starting today. 

I've copy/pasted all the instructions, answers and questions so far into a Word doc. so I can have easy access. I'm excited to actually start!


----------



## Designer1234

*****answer to pstabach*******

I will be interested to see how you work the yoke. 

I like the sound of your bottom portion -- We are going to have some wonderful sweaters! I just know it. 
--------------------------------------
I just started a new topic today -- I am trying to find the average size in inches for all the different measurements for small, medium, large and extra large sweaters. Each pattern is so different and I thought it would be handy for us to have this information. I have been asked to knit an 'average' medium size 
sweater and it would be nice to have this information. I have always measured the people I am knitting for but in this case it is a surprise for Christmas. 

So she just wants an average medium. I am also gathering information as to neck sizes - small, medium and large -- and have it pretty well organized. If there is a chart in inches or mm's we can figure out the stitch number easily. It would also give us a good measure to start with for each size. 

Anyone have this information???? Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> If there is a chart in inches or mm's we can figure out the stitch number easily. It would also give us a good measure to start with for each size.
> 
> Anyone have this information???? Shirley


Would any of these help? http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/sizing.html

http://pattern.stringcodes.com/size-std.html

http://www.northtipton.com/national.htm

http://www.sewingpatterns.com/measurementChartImperial.pdf

http://www.sewingpatterns.com/measurementChartMetric.pdf


----------



## Designer1234

******answer***

yes!!! I have printed all of them. they are exactly what I wanted. Thank you so much. It has answered all my questions. 

It is funny but each of my finished sweaters fit the sizes shown. So it works well doing our own measurements regardless of the pattern. This is helpful if we don't have the measurements so I can do the average and it should fit and not have to wonder if I have the right 'average' measurements 

Thanks sooo much -- I also bookmarked all these sites and I would recommend all of the KAL members do the same as it is good info to have! 

See? I told you I would learn as much as all of you. I have the designs and
you have more knitting knowledge -- works for everyone! Shirley designer 1234 :thumbup:  :wink:


----------



## DanaKay

Wow! Thank You Jessica-Jean! I lost so much when my computer fried. Learned a lesson about backing up after that! You wouldn't happen to have a link to a site for sock sizes handy would you?



Jessica-Jean said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a chart in inches or mm's we can figure out the stitch number easily. It would also give us a good measure to start with for each size.
> 
> Anyone have this information???? Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> Would any of these help? http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/sizing.html
> 
> http://pattern.stringcodes.com/size-std.html
> 
> http://www.northtipton.com/national.htm
> 
> http://www.sewingpatterns.com/measurementChartImperial.pdf
> 
> http://www.sewingpatterns.com/measurementChartMetric.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## Patchworkcat

DanaKay said:


> Wow! Thank You Jessica-Jean! I lost so much when my computer fried. Learned a lesson about backing up after that! You wouldn't happen to have a link to a site for sock sizes handy would you?]
> 
> This one that Jessica-Jean already gave has foot sizes that can be used for knitting socks to fit:
> 
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/sizing.html


----------



## DanaKay

I was thinking along the lines of a chart of sizing for socks. I use to have one. I've seen one for sale in a craft book. Perhaps when I get an order together, I'll just order that.



Patchworkcat said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Thank You Jessica-Jean! I lost so much when my computer fried. Learned a lesson about backing up after that! You wouldn't happen to have a link to a site for sock sizes handy would you?]
> 
> This one that Jessica-Jean already gave has foot sizes that can be used for knitting socks to fit:
> 
> http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/sizing.html
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessica-Jean

DanaKay said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a chart of sizing for socks. I use to have one. I've seen one for sale in a craft book. Perhaps when I get an order together, I'll just order that.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link to a site for sock sizes handy would you?


No, I wouldn't, but Google does:
http://www.knittinganyway.com/socks/socksizechart.htm

http://www.goldtoebrands.com/aboutus/sizechart.htm

http://www.fibergypsy.com/common/socksize.shtml

http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html

I wrote *standard sock sizes chart* into the Google search box.


----------



## RGlad

I finished my back, starting my front now. I am going to do the pullover. I don't have a stash so I am doing 2" wide stripes in 2 colors. I like how it looks a lot! Calculations turned out exactly right, I am happy with my progress!


----------



## Designer1234

That is wonderful! That is what I want to hear!
what colors are in your sweater?

Once you get the back and fronts done you are half done! Glad your 
calculations were correct. It is really quite simple and it means you don't have to use a pattern -- you can collect differnent stitch patterns and design your own! way to go! Shirley


----------



## RGlad

My colors are Thyme (will also be my main color) and Amethyst. I'm hoping to add in some of the Amethyst when I do the sleeves too, maybe a stripe or two?


----------



## Designer1234

sounds lovely!


----------



## DanaKay

Thank You Jessica-Jean! I appreciate your assistance. It is what I wanted. I know to google, but for some reason, it never entered my mind!
Senior moment, or perhaps its caring for three grandchildren that aren't feeling well. Two with allergies and the other with what appears to be a stomach virus.
Again Thanks!



Jessica-Jean said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of a chart of sizing for socks. I use to have one. I've seen one for sale in a craft book. Perhaps when I get an order together, I'll just order that.
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a link to a site for sock sizes handy would you?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I wouldn't, but Google does:
> http://www.knittinganyway.com/socks/socksizechart.htm
> 
> http://www.goldtoebrands.com/aboutus/sizechart.htm
> 
> http://www.fibergypsy.com/common/socksize.shtml
> 
> http://myjewelthief.typepad.com/myjewelthief_knits/2009/11/shoe-size-charts-for-knitting-socks.html
> 
> I wrote *standard sock sizes chart* into the Google search box.
Click to expand...


----------



## jmai5421

I would like to participate. I just finished the sock KAL and have 2 pair of anklets and will be starting my next socks. They are two at a time tow up using themagic loop. I am ready for something new. I love KAL's because you learn so much. I am assuming the pattern is posted on the forum or is it in your blogspot address. I will try both to get started. This is a good way to use up some of my stash and still end up with a sweater for myself. Perfect for the weather that is coming.


----------



## Brigitte

Please count me in too.


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome! the requirements are on page one of this forum and the first section of the instructions are on page four. However it would be worth your while to read all the posts as quite a bit of information has been posted along the way. We will be doing the bottoms, front, or fronts, and back. 

I am in the midst of preparing the instructions for designing the yokes and hope to post them early in the week once we have some of the first sections done by the ladies. This is a simple basic sweater but will teach you how to calculate and put a sweater together. 

YOu should then be able to design your own using stitch patterns, color patterns etc. 


I am glad you are joining us. Shirley designer1234


----------



## akmnchkn

Not sure how I missed the beginning of this topic as I've loved the sweater since the first time I saw it. But I'm getting ready to cast on now. Thanks so much for sharing your design.


----------



## teacherhaak

I am very excited. I have never knit a sweater but am going to try this. Will go to Wal-Mart tomorrow to get needles and yarn. Thank you for your kindness in helping so many get started on knitting sweaters.


----------



## Designer1234

Y o k e i n s t r u c t i o n s -- back Sept. 18/11



First of all, make sure the bottom portion of your sweater gives you enough slack and fit around the hips. 
Now make sure you have carefully worked in the yarn ends at both the top and the bottom of your back and fronts or front. 
You are now ready to start the yoke. 

================================
Working on the right side  cast on (* 3 stitches miss 1* -across the back) there are more rows than stitches  so you wont require as many stitches * k 3 skip 1* works well for me , but make sure you end up with a nice flat back and fronts.
------------------------ 
Now to decide how deep you want your yoke. This is the most difficult part of the sweater to calculate and how you make your yoke depends on whether you are busty or not. I am definitely not so I have been thinking about this since we started doing this workshop. See bottom of this post for some thoughts on how to achieve a bustier yoke. 
-----------------------
Back ---
Do 2 or 4 rows reverse stocking stitch. ( This gives you a nice base for your yoke and hides any problems with your pick up stitches. ) Now you are ready to knit your yoke. Check out the picture of my red cardigan to see what I mean.\
=============================
Decide how deep you want your yoke..
----------------------------------------------


I find that a 9 wide yoke gives me LOTS of room for a cardigan. For my pullover I used a 7 yoke . If you are heavier on top you might want to do a l0 yoke.
========================================

If you check out my pictures on the first page of this forum, you will see that I have added some shell stitch rows just to make the yoke more interesting  I have also used the following stitch- 

Right side  knit 
WS  purl 
RS -*K2 together  knit one* across piece 
WS- K1 Knit in hole bar, across the yoke. (this gives a nice row,) 
Repeat these four rows. Then revert back to stocking stitch (see my sweaters)
--------------------------------------------------
You can make a slanted shoulder or a straight shoulder- whichever you wish. I find the straight across shoulder for the back works for me. If you have sloping shoulders you might want to slant them a couple of rows. (This is where individual sweaters for individual people vary). 
---------------------------
Make sure you mark down in your notebook what you do  at the end you can also note whether you might want to do it differently  or if you are happy with the shape. 
---------------------------

Once you reach the neck - you have to decide how many stitches you need for your neck.

I have a handy book which started me designing 

All Sweaters in every gauge - Barbara Goldstein which was published in 1986
I am taking the neck stitches from her book as I want to have a starting point for you.
---------------------------------------------------------------
If you have made a cardigan or a pullover with the same stitch count that you are using and you like the neck  you can use it as an example. Make sure to mark your stitches down in your notebook.


****I make the pullover with a deeper neck (in other words I start decreasing for the neck edge sooner than if I was making a cardigan  this helps keep the neck fairly narrow as it is deeper and therefore will fit over my head. ****

I have use this number on each of my sweaters regardless of my gauge . I dont worry if each of my sweaters has a slightly different sized neck. I have a small neck so I usually use the small size for my neck even though my sweater will be large.

+++++Back neck stitches (place on stitch holder)++++++++

Small  p/u 24 stitches 
Medium  p/u 27 stitches  
Large -p/u 30 

Bindoff balance of shoulder stitches on each side of your neck. 

method - count your number of stitches across the back  subtract the desired number of neck stitches see above chart divide the remaining stitches in half to obtain your shoulder stitches.. Knit this number  pick up the required Back stitches put on a holder - - knit the other shoulder stitches. 
You are now ready to start the front yokes. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There are two or three ways you can increase the bust line  either add rows to the edge, or  use a larger needle and make your front yoke deeper than the back  - You can also cast on 4 stitches miss one  which will give you more slack. with the reverse stocking stitch I think it will work


----------



## kminlambert

I think I can. I think I can.


----------



## Designer1234

I think you can too!!. To all my friends who are knitting this- I hope I am clear - but it is the basic thing about this sweater - there really are no rules. We each design our OWN sweaters! I am trying to help you do so.

It is much harder to explain, than to do!!!

If you read it all through -- and take one step at a time (don't worry about the neck until you get there -- same with the fronts when you get there. 

Don't worry about any part of this until you get there!!!! grin. 

I have written these instructions about l0 times and I am open for questions -- It is worth the uncertainty and confusion. It is the same with anything you do for the first time - it doesn't make any sense until you actually do it. 

Please don't give up as we are getting to the more interesting part of the sweater. go for it ladies!!!! Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

>>>>>question<<<<<

Shirley, are we going straight up with our yokes, and fitting the sleeves in the opening?
Guess I am asking about armhole shaping on either side of the back and on the fronts.
Thanks!


----------



## Deeknits

Shirley...I need some clarification on the back size. I've looked back through the thread and haven't found this info. 

Do I just take my hip size and divide that by 2? Or should I just measure myself from 'seam to seam'?

Also, I know this is a stupid question but...I've never made anything in pieces so once I get the back done I bind off...right?

I'm getting near to finishing the back and want to make sure it's right.


----------



## Designer1234

INFORMATION
make a swatch using two sizes smaller needles. I try to bring it down to 3.75 (5) or 4 mm 6) (needles 

How do I decide on my cast on stitches for my neck opening? -

measure your head circumference -- eg. 21 inches 
multiply this by .9 ( 21 x .9 = l8.9 inches.)

Always use .9 x your head circumference - it should give you lots of room.

multiply the head opening size by your stitch gauge (eg) 3.25 stitches p / inch =61.425 -
round off to 60 stitches -- 

cast on 60 stitches evenly around the neck - knit k1 p1 for l.5 inches or whatever width you want your neck band. (this was posted on a forum
by lucia which I found awhile ago \ not sure where or when - but it works)._

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

***answer to Deeknits****

You can do it either way. I usually measure myself around my hips and divide it by half - and add l.5 inches at least to the fronts and the back total 3".or more.

add 1.5 inches at least to the back 

and 3/4 inches to each front side at least. 

Total 3 inches at least - (if in doubt add a bit more)
----------------------------------
Yes, bind off - make sure it isn't too tight but you don't want it looser than the rows -- so just make sure it is the same as the rows.

Make sure it is not too tight! Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Thanks...that's what I thought but I was forgetting about adding the ease.


----------



## Designer1234

******answer to DanaKay *********
we will knit our yokes and as it is a drop sleeve sweater (the simplest to make) we will sew our shoulder seems and then start our sleeves - either by casting on from the shoulders or by starting with the cuff and working up until we have the right width to make the right sized circle for the sleeve when it i sewn.

I like to pick up the stitches at the top as it is easier to adjust your sleeve length --

Once our sleeves are done we will sew both front and back, sleeves and body together and voila we have our main portion of the sweater finished. then we will either do the neck or a collar and then the bands and button holes and finally we will finish it with the bottom band . one step at a time. 

we will be covering this once we have our yokes done. Lets not get ahead of ourselves or we can drive ourselves crazy! grin. The main thing about this way of doing things is doing one thing at a time and not jumping ahead - I know how hard this is - as i fight doing that all the time. It is much better to finish one step before worrying about the next step - at least with the first sweater- remember to write down everything you do!!! 
Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

I am so sorry Shirley, I am not trying to be difficult. I just don't under stand about this drop sleeve.
So I am to pick up my stitches along the back at a rate of 3 miss 1 or at a rate that will give me a nice flat piece, and knit straight up to where I will put my neck stitches on a holder and bind off for my shoulder stitches. Is this correct?


----------



## Designer1234

exactly right - you don't cast off for the sleeve. knit it straight up.

When you make your second sweater you can do some shaping if you want -- this is the easiest way so it is the best way to teach it. From then on you guys are going to go your own way with your designs! (I hope) grin. 

No problem -- It is hard to visualize where we are going and what we are going to do for each step.


----------



## DanaKay

Thank you, Shirley. I just didn't want to do it wrong and have to rip-it and do over!


----------



## Designer1234

Information:

I am posting some pictures of the sweater pieces on my blog as I am having problems downloading them here go to

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

they are there now -- the will show you how the sweater is put together. once you have finished the third picture you will sew together under the arms and down the sides. Hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## DanaKay

Yes, Shirley, That makes it much clearer. Thank You! I don't feel near as confused or lost!


----------



## Designer1234

Once it is put together at the shoulders we will join under the arms and down the sides. We will then finish off by doing the neck, collar if you want one, front bands and bottom bands

(I had no trouble down loading the pictures this time - I wanted them on the forum so that all the information is here, including the pictures. Shirley (designer1234


----------



## Deeknits

Ooh....now it all makes sense!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Now, I have my measurements and my gauge swatch; I'll be casting on tonight. However, looking at the drawings, I'm puzzled. Do I knit the back and the fronts side-to-side, then pick up along them to make the yoke? Are the sleeves knit in the round? or do I cast on the length of the sleeves and work them as the body?

Off I go to calculate how many stitches to cast-on. I'll let the rest of it wait for now. I'm still thinking of working the fronts and back as one long rectangle. Given my size, that'll keep me busy quite awhile.


----------



## Designer1234

I posted this message twice.


----------



## Designer1234

yes, you pick up the stitches for the yoke on the ends of the rows -- in other words you turn the bottoms so the rows are across the tops and bottoms. Then you cast on to the rows for your yoke -- casting on 3 stitches for 3 rows and missing a row, then casting on stitches for the next 3 rows and missing a row - the rows are narrower than the stitches so this should help you have a nice flat piece. 

The sleeves are knit from the shoulders down -- to the cuff (that is how I usually do it) see diagrams. 

It is also shown on the picture on the previous page of the green sweater which shows how the yoke is cast on to the rows. 
you can also start at the cuffs and knit both at the same time, and increase to the width you want for the sleeve top whichever want to do. Shirley 

ps. see the diagram. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Attention ladies. I would like to suggest that those who are doing this sweater take a break and read all my posts from page one. I am having difficulty as it doesn't appear as if it is clear - even with the drawings and the photos. I think the problem is that of you have decided to do this sweater in the round which changes the whole concept. I thought this would work but it seems that it isn't working / Some of the ladies at the beginning wanted to do it in one piece but agreed with me that they would be better to follow the design and go for changes in the next sweater. 

There are lots of answered questions and tips posted . Many questions that I have answered are being asked again and I am not sure whether you are missing my answers or whether it is not clear. I really want this to be a straight forward journey and some of you seem confused as to what we are doing. 

It is very straightforward. We are doing two fronts for a cardigan, or one front for a pullover and we do the same back for either, We turn the bottom portion of the sweater so that the row ends become the top and bottom of the sweater -- we knit straight up to the shoulder - put our neck stitches on a stitch holder and bind off both shoulders. see instructions for the back 

I have not posted the information for the fronts and hope to get them posted tomorrow or Tuesday and once they are finished you will sew the shoulders together -you will then lay the joined fronts and back flat and cast on each sleeve -one at a time - OR you can knit two sleeves at the same time and sew them to the shoulder. We don't do them in the round. 

This design is done in the flat - not in the round and we do them in sections -- this is the basic design of the sweater . I have mentioned this many times in the discussions, and thought we could work it out as we go along but it is causing a lot of confusion so I am going to stick to my original design.

I have no problem with you doing it but just realize that you are not doing the design I am teaching and there fore I am unable to help you. I would recommend if you want to do this sweater that you do it the way it was designed - then when you have one done you can certainly figure out your own way of doing it neck down, or in the round. 

I hope you understand my thoughts on this. 

I have knit quite a few sweaters and cardigans neck down in the round but this is the 'coat of many colors' . 

I hope I am not causing any ill feelings but 
for some reason something very straight forward has become confusing. It would be much less confusing if we all followed the design - The idea is that you have a basic plan for your first sweater - then you 'go for it ' by doing things differently and changing the basic design.

I thought this would be very easy for the ladies to follow and I would like to hear from those of you who find the instructions easy to understand - if you don't find them clear please let me know where you are confused. I really would like to know where we are .-- thanks ladies. 

Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Shirley....I've found your instructions to date very clear for the most part. Any confusion stemmed from me 1) not being experienced enough to know a technique or 2) getting ahead of myself or 3) needing to re-read the instructions at a slower pace in order to understand them. But that's a problem on MY part, not with you!


----------



## Designer1234

thanks so much dee knits --- I appreciate it that you were one of the ones who prefer knitting in the round in one piece but decided to go along with me for this design. I am glad it is reasonably clear. Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

You're doing great! And your request for everyone to go back and read everything from the beginning is a very reasonable request. Any long thread can get confusing but it would be worse if it was broken up into daily posts.

One thing I've been doing is copying all your instructions and photos into a Word file. With so many people commenting and the subject sometimes getting side tracked, I was missing good tips and info that was buried in the thread. I love the way you preface your comment with ***Answer*** That makes it so easy to find them! So I go back, copy the question then copy your answer into the Word file. That way I have all the pertinent info without the chit chat. I also add any ideas and/or suggestions from others that may apply.

I originally started the file in order to document my size measurements, notes, etc. and keep a design journal like you suggested. I do have all that at the beginning of the file so it was the logical place to add your instructions to keep for prosperity!

I don't know if everyone wants to do that but it's working for me.


----------



## freckles

Deeknits said:


> Shirley....I've found your instructions to date very clear for the most part. Any confusion stemmed from me 1) not being experienced enough to know a technique or 2) getting ahead of myself or 3) needing to re-read the instructions at a slower pace in order to understand them. But that's a problem on MY part, not with you!


I have to second that, also. I had questions at the beginning and Shirley answered them very wisely by suggesting we all follow her pattern and then go from there to give ourselves an inkling on designing. Thanks Shirley. I'm getting all kinds of ideas based on your concepts. I also think it's quite clear if people take the time to read all the notes. Thanks again.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks ladies! I just read my post and it seems a bit whiny -- grin. 

I do very much want it to be straight forward - as it is not a difficult project if we follow step by step with my design. I feel better now as I was feeling a bit discouraged. I just read the posts again and I think it is fairly easy to understand. 

So I will be happy to answer your questions and we will go onward and upward! 

I will write up the fronts tomorrow morning when I am bright eyed and bushy tailed (as my mother used to say). It includes casting off for the cardigan neck and it is hard to be specific when we are all so different. Hopefully I can make it clear.

Once we have both fronts done for the cardigan or one front done for the pullover we are well on our way to getting the main portions of the sweater finished. 

Just don't give up! and write down all your information! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

This might be a better picture of the changeover from the bottom back to the yoke and then the way I knitted the join and up the back yoke. Note the reverse stocking stitch at the beginning of the yoke. This hides any uneven places from picking up the stitches along the bottom.

It is quite effective done this way -- Shirley


----------



## RGlad

I cast on my yoke and I'm starting to knit. I don't know any fancy stitches to put in the middle though.


----------



## smutsmoney

I'll sign on.


----------



## RGlad

RGlad said:


> I cast on my yoke and I'm starting to knit. I don't know any fancy stitches to put in the middle though.


I'm going to try the 8 rows you gave back a page or so.


----------



## RGlad

RGlad said:


> I cast on my yoke and I'm starting to knit. I don't know any fancy stitches to put in the middle though.


I'm going to try the 8 rows you gave back a page or so.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Back to the cast-on for me. I began and even my darling didn't like the way the colours are pooling - even though I'm using two distinctly different variegates ... different manufacturers even! I haven't ripped, just parked what's done and have cast-on again minus five stitches to see if that's enough to break up the colour pools, but I'm too tired to do more knitting tonight. 

ZZZZzzzzzz.......


----------



## AuntKnitty

I'm somewhere between 1/4 and 1/3 done with the back. I decided to use some skeins of Red Heart that I've had for a while and now remember why I haven't used it. I know that it softens up nicely in the wash and wear like iron, but it's really hard on my arthritic hands. 

I guess my progress is just going to be slow, but I am having fun considering what stitches to do on the yoke! I'm thinking I might to Aran knit panels. I've found some new cable patterns I've been wanting to try


----------



## Barbara Ann

My progress is very slow. I was late starting, and then I did not get as much knitting done over the weekend as I had hoped. Oh well, I will keep plugging along. I really want to do this sweater. I've only got about 3" done on the back. But I think what is done is pretty!


----------



## Designer1234

That is the idea ! It is great to hear how some of you are adding things of interest to your sweaters. 


NOTE - don't finish your yoke fronts until you receive the information as to how to shape the front neck for both the cardigan and the pullover. 

It is a matter of decreasing and I usually wing it so I am trying to decide how to teach it as each of us will need different sized necks --We have the way to decide on the number of stitches see yesterdays post with the calculations for the stitch numbers, but we have to decrease for the neck where the two front panels meet. I will be posting it this afternoon. It is 8:20 am MST here in Calgary Alberta - so you should be able to finish your yokes and start on your sleeves by tomorrow for those who are currently working on the fronts. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

C o r r e c t i o n ----!!!!! see my yoke instructions on page 10 - there is an error -

Here is the right pattern for the fancy row :

Right side  knit 
WS  purl 
RS -*K2 together yarn over- * across piece 
WS- *K1- Knit in yarn over space *, across the yoke. 

Repeat these four rows. Then revert back to stocking stitch (see my sweaters)
--------------------------------------------
I also use the shell stitch -- you might want to google the pattern -- the green sweater uses the shell stitch --- both these patterns are quite effective. 

Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Instructions for Shaping your neck  CARDIGAN

This is where you have to make your own decision so that your neck works for you. 

You need to cast off stitches on both front pieces for the neck. 
First of all  lie your fronts down and decide which way you want them to lie on your finished sweater. Place a safety pin on the side you want to decrease so that the two sides meet in the middle  see my drawings 
I usually do them one side at a time and check that they are the same angle for the second side 
Remember you will have the width of the front border as well  so take that into consideration - although it wont be a major problem as you will do your neck band or collar first -
Keep in mind that you want the front shoulders to be the same number of stitches as the back shoulders . this is very important. 

I therefore check the number of stitches on each shoulder of the back. (you should have this information in your notes (# of shoulder stitches).

I then count the same number of stitches on the outside of each of the fronts and put a marker. These will be my shoulder stitches on both fronts.
The stitches between the front edges and the marker are the stitches you need to cast off for your neck. 
Note::::: I dont worry whether my stitch number across the two fronts, and the back are the same  sometimes they vary a bit depending on whether you needed more give in the front for the bust. 
I then start my decrease  on one front I will start my decrease on a knit row , 
*******On the other front I will start my decrease on a purl row  this way the decreases will meet in the middle. *******

I usually decrease 4 stitches on the first row  knit or purl the next row (following the stockingette stitch . If you are quite large I would decrease 5 or 6 stitches.
Decrease one stitch every other row until you reach the marker.  If the neck seems a bit large  remember you will be using smaller needles for the neck band or collar.

(My first sweater I frogged it 3 times as I thought the neck was too large but when I did the neck band it worked out well. 
Once you have reached your markers  knit straight up until your front yokes are the same width as the back yoke  cast off the shoulder stitches on each front. 

Pullover 
Once you have knitted your front until you are four inches below the back or, if you have a wider yoke you might want to make it 5 inches  (decrease the same way only you will mark the center of your front. Place a marker. 
Then cast off at the marker -the same way you did the cardigan - I do one side at a time 

I always check with both types of sweaters that the neck decreases curve nicely. You might find you want to c/o 2 stitches instead of one on your second decrease row but make sure you do the same on both sides. Laying one front on top of the other the neck shapes should be the same. 
Knit to the same height as the back and c/o the neck stitches. 

You are now ready to put your shoulders together and start your sleeves. 

We are more than half way done on our sweater! 

Shirley


----------



## mrswyzard

shirley, I dont mean to sound stupid but what does the following part of the yoke direction mean?
WS- *K1- Knit in yarn over space *, across the yoke
thank you in advance
Pat


----------



## Designer1234

It is for the fancy strip along the yoke -- It isn't part of the actual yoke pattern. check out the green picture of the yoke and you will see that I knit a fancy strip across the yoke -- the full picture of the green sweater shows it better. You don't need to put it in if you want your yoke plain though. Shirley


----------



## mrswyzard

thank you Shirley, i guess what I am asking is what does it mean to "knit in yarn over space?"


----------



## Deeknits

Question.....

I'm using an acrylic yarn and with this stitch it's rolling a bit, we've talked about this being the nature of the stitch witch but won't effect the outcome of the sweater. I've got that. You talk about laying the fronts down...would you steam block them or something to get them to lay flat or just pin them down to something?


----------



## Designer1234

******answers*********

yarn over stitch -- when you come to the row after the yarn over, when you get to the space underneath the yarnover you knit into the hole. This will bring your stitch count up to the original count before you did the knit to together row. It will also make a hole which is a part of the design. Hope this clarifies. 

2 -- I don't block them -- I just lay one front on top of the other one facing up and the other facing down -to make sure the decreases at the neck are the same for both sides. you want them to be identical or your neck won't look right -


----------



## DanaKay

I took it to mean that you knit the yarn over stitch, like we do when we do lace. 
Not sure if I am right as it is Shirley's design, but unless I was told different that is what I would have done.
Happy Knitting!



mrswyzard said:


> thank you Shirley, i guess what I am asking is what does it mean to "knit in yarn over space?"


----------



## Designer1234

yes Dana Kay -- it is the same yarn over as in lace. the next row you knit in that space.


----------



## mrswyzard

Thank you Shirley! Have not made lace but now I will know what that means. You have been awesome on this KAL. Thank you for all your hard work.
Pat


----------



## RGlad

???Question???
(This really is my first sweater ever and I can't picture how to do this right.) I am almost done with my back yoke. How do I bind off, place neck stitches on a holder, AND continue to bind off? Do I break my yarn and reattach? That's the only way I can picture it, but is that right?


----------



## Designer1234

you bind off the first shoulder stitches, knit across the neck stitches (put them on a stitch holder and then bind off the other stitches. Shirley 

ps: you are coming along like a house afire!!! Why don't you post a picture of your front and back? Shirley


----------



## RGlad

Oooooooohh! Thanks for clearing that up for me! Thanks for your encouragement too, I will post a picture of my back and front as soon as I bind off my back!


----------



## nanma esther

Shirley, i want to thank you 4 putting up with our????????????? i have knit sweaters, but this style is new to me, agian, i say thank you!!!! and i thought you dictions and answers were fine


----------



## Designer1234

nan-ma -Thank you so much -- If you finish this sweater - you can do one and add your original ideas to the basic garment -- do some in seed stitch, do the bottoms straight up with cables, all sorts of things - all one color, fancy stitches in different places. add a collar, add a cowl neck -- make it a tunic with no band at the bottom, put slits on the sides -put a zipper in the cardigan - have open sleeves no cuffs - the ideas are endless. So many ways to do exactly the same basic sweater. The internet has so many fancy stitches, cables, different borders -- all sorts of things that you can incorporate into a sweater. Do a lighter weight pullover the same way -

Do a neck down sweater on circular needles and knit to the underarm s - then under the arm do a design on the circular bottom. It is endless- get good measurements of all your close family members and friends and have them on hand. Make a sweater, hat, scarf and mittens if you live in the north like I do.

Make a light cotton blend cardigan if you live in the south for cooler evenings -- it goes on and on.

Once we get our fronts done - we will join the shoulders -- I like making a ridge on my shoulder seams and neck seams -- but you can do your seams whatever way you want. I have crochet a pattern on the bottom of one of my knitted sweaters - I don't have a picture as I didn't realize I would be knitting for so long --

These are just some ideas -- I try not to make two the same - that is why I call them 'one of a kind' . the name of my blog.. You will be able to do so many wonderful things if you want to and they will get easier and easier! Make sure you keep track in your notebook -- it is essential so that you can figure out what changes you want to make for each sweater- It is easy to forget exactly how you did something -- take pictures and open up a file for just your different sweaters - and when you made them and who you made them for. (you can see I really enjoy doing these)

============
we will add the sleeves and then the last lesson will be binding, collar and bottom binding as well as finding the right buttons and measuring the difference between the buttons and decide how many you will need and what size.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

???Any opinion on zipper instead of buttons???? I know it's a bi**h to sew in, but I have done and can do. The hardest part will be finding a zipper the right length; it always is.

Go figure! I'd rather hand-sew a zipper than make buttonholes and sew on buttons! I'm nuttier than I thought. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

*******I h a t e sewing in zippers - I avoid them completely. 

I have a friend who sews them into her knitted garments with a sewing machine using a wide zig zag. I would think twice about trying to do that!


----------



## RGlad

Here is what I have so far. The amethyst color shows up here more blue than purple, but it's quite a rich purple!


----------



## DanaKay

I heard of putting a zipper in by putting a crochet chain on the zipper, picking up those stitches and knitting the zipper into your sweater. To be more secure then hand sewing it. 
Believe it was on knitting daily awhile back. 
I need to make a hoody for one of my grand daughters and she wants it to zipper, so I figure I'll work it out then. Haven't googled or checked on Raverly for the procedure as I haven't started the sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

Excellent work!! I like the design you put on your yoke -- this will make a very nice sweater! Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Very Nice! 

Life has gotten in the way, I'm only about half finished with my back. :-(


----------



## DanaKay

Good Job! would have never believed it is a first sweater had you not said so! Way to go!


----------



## nanma esther

life is in my way too,not to mention the sock kal


----------



## RGlad

Thanks, I'm very happy with my progress, wish I could stay home and just knit all day! I would do it! But as I must pay bills, eat, and whatnot, I have to work and knit after work and weekends. I can hardly wait till I finish and wear my fabulous new sweater to work!


----------



## pattys76

I want to join too, but I'll havve to wait until the first of the month to buy the yarn. I don't have much of a stash.  I'll have to work around an afghan I'm doing. I'll get started as soon as I can. This really sounds like fun!


----------



## pattys76

Deeknits said:


> Shirley....I've found your instructions to date very clear for the most part. Any confusion stemmed from me 1) not being experienced enough to know a technique or 2) getting ahead of myself or 3) needing to re-read the instructions at a slower pace in order to understand them. But that's a problem on MY part, not with you!


I agree with Deeknits, I haven't started the sweater yet but I've been reading the posts, and I will probably re-read them several times. Your instructions seem to be very clear to me. I haven't made a sweater in about 25 years, but I think I can understand your instructions. Just DON'T get ahead of myself and I'll be ok.


----------



## jmai5421

RGlad said:


> Thanks, I'm very happy with my progress, wish I could stay home and just knit all day! I would do it! But as I must pay bills, eat, and whatnot, I have to work and knit after work and weekends. I can hardly wait till I finish and wear my fabulous new sweater to work!


Excellent work. I can't believe you are that far with nights and weekends. I must be a slow knitter. I am not quie half way across the back. I love your colors by the way. Makes me want to start over. I am using a varigated. I took the easy way out. My next one will be like yours, using separate colors. Anyway I love your sweater.


----------



## Designer1234

I am sure once you get your variegated sweater done you will be happy with it. Every sweater is a work of art and no two are the same when you 'wing' it. That is what I like about making these. You never know what it is going to look like until you have it finished.

=======
I am working on a pretty blue "sport weight" cardigan - I am putting
a horseshoe cable up the center and edging it with 3 purl stitches then doing the rest in seed stitch -- it is going to be lovely. As I said previously -- I never know what I am going to do until I do it. 

I am trying to decide whether to do the whole front this way, or whether to knit to the bust line and then put a different pattern across the top -- will decide that when I get there. If I stay with this pattern I will do seed stitch back and put a horseshoe pattern up the sleeves with the background seed stitch. It is working up very quickly.

Shirley (designer 1234)


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! Has anyone else started working on the yokes or are just about to start the yokes? I just want to have some idea of how many are working on the 
sweater. I have only heard from one or two that they have, or are going to start their yokes. I hope those who said they would like to sign up are managing to find time to at least start on this project, as it is quite a lot of fun. (I won't be on my computer until later in the afternoon Mountain St. time as I have some appointments tomorrow, but will answer any questions or private emails as soon as I get home. 

If you feel intimidated by the instructions, email me privately and I will be glad to sort things out with you. There are a lot of posts but there is a lot of information in a lot of them so I hope you will read them all again if you are uneasy about this project. One lady who has never done a sweater is nearly finished her yokes so I hope you will give it a chance. 

I know some of you have had to put it off for a few days, which is fine. 

=====
If you haven 't checked in, it would be great to hear from you. Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Still working on varigated pieces. Slow knitter! Plugging along! Doing a sweater isn't as fast as knitting socks! "grin"


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Sadly, mine is slow, too. I want to post a scan of my failed/pooling first beginning and the current (5 stitches less) successful beginning, but my (string of nasty language deleted) printer/scaner/do-it-all is refusing to scan, just because one ink cartridge is empty! A pox upon the money-grabbing designers of such machines!!


----------



## fibrefay

Nice work! I checked out your website and was amazed to see beautiful landscape quilts. I love fibre arts, too, but at present only dabble in yarns and I like doing my own thing with a pattern I like. 
I love the short sleeve tops you have made. My kind of garment for the Spring we are supposed to be having. Keeps changing back to wintery days with the odd rain and sunshine. So unpredictable.
I'm also making a top for my granddaughter, but in crochet and in between, making flowers which can be used to decorate anything. Having so much fun with all kinds of colours and fibres.
Thanks for the encouragement and great ideas.


----------



## DanaKay

Amen!
Couldn't agree more! Look what they charge for that few drops of ink! Such a rip-off!



Jessica-Jean said:


> Sadly, mine is slow, too. I want to post a scan of my failed/pooling first beginning and the current (5 stitches less) successful beginning, but my (string of nasty language deleted) printer/scaner/do-it-all is refusing to scan, just because one ink cartridge is empty! A pox upon the money-grabbing designers of such machines!!


----------



## freckles

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone else started working on the yokes or are just about to start the yokes? I just want to have some idea of how many are working on the
> sweater. I have only heard from one or two that they have, or are going to start their yokes. I hope those who said they would like to sign up are managing to find time to at least start on this project, as it is quite a lot of fun. (I won't be on my computer until later in the afternoon Mountain St. time as I have some appointments tomorrow, but will answer any questions or private emails as soon as I get home.
> 
> If you feel intimidated by the instructions, email me privately and I will be glad to sort things out with you. There are a lot of posts but there is a lot of information in a lot of them so I hope you will read them all again if you are uneasy about this project. One lady who has never done a sweater is nearly finished her yokes so I hope you will give it a chance.
> 
> I know some of you have had to put it off for a few days, which is fine.
> 
> =====
> If you haven 't checked in, it would be great to hear from you. Shirley


Just checking in... life does get in the way but still planning on finishing. Still working on the back. Nice going Shirley. I think everyone is going to be very pleased with the results. Thanks.


----------



## RGlad

My front yoke is finished. Should I stitch front and back together at shoulder seams now or should I wait?


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
That sweater for your grand daughter is really very pretty I think she will really fall in love with it! Wonderful color.


----------



## Designer1234

****F i n i s h i n g your neck seam and knitting your sleeves.


You can now join the shoulder seams -- I place them right sides together and join them with the closes loop and then through the farthest loop on the other side. I watch closely and make sure that each stitch is done that way and I turn over every 3 or 4 stitches to make sure there is nice rib line along the join. You don't have to do that - you can take a darning needle and your yoke yarn and join them neatly whatever way you wish. 

You might want to google 'how do I join two shoulder seams together for a knitted sweater - and they will give you some ways to do it. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
**** Making your sleeves****

You can measure around your arm top to get a general idea of how wide the circumference. Remember that this is a drop sleeve which is usually quite wide around. 
Measure the size you want -- count the number of stitches needed to make that width (inches x # of stitches per inch)

Once you have calculated how wide you want your top of sleeve - pick up l/2 the stitches on one side of the shoulder seam and l/2 on the other side. 
Once you have joined the shoulders -- you will measure the distance between the bottom of the two yokes -(lay your sweater flat on a table)
If you are a small person and it is more than 14 inches - you will measure the side with the shoulder seam in the center - and put a pin 7 inches down each side - If you think a circumference of l4 inches is wide enough (I think for you it will be plenty wide) I make my cardigan sleeves wider than a pullover so make sure you don't have your sleeve for your pullover more than l4 inches unless you have a fairly large top of arm circumference 
Mark it down in your notebook (number of inches and number of stitches you pick up for the sleeves. 

From looking at your picture I think 7 inches on each side will be enough - check out the diagrams. 

You will then knit stocking stitch sleeves between the two safety pins -- knit one inch, put a safety pin on one end. next right side slip one decrease one - knit across to the 3rd last stitches, knit 2 together knit last stitch -- knit one to l.5 inches - decrease again Move safety pin (this helps you mark your increases - you want to slowly decrease each side of your sleeve until you are about 5 inches above the beginning of the cuff. See the drawings 

- you want to end up with 36 stitches just above where you want your cuff to start. About 4-5 inches above the beginning of the cuff I put the same fancy stitch I do on the yokes (I know you did some on your yokes. then knit until you reach your wrist where your cuff begins and decrease 4 stitches around the circumference - you should have 32 stitches on your needle for your cuff -(if you prefer looser cuffs, add 2 stitches 

= - Change to the smaller needles for your cuff - then do knit 1 purl 1 rib for your cuff (make sure your sleeves are long enough . I usually make my cuffs 2.5 - 3 inches as I like a nice long cuff -- It is nice to have the ability to turn the cuff up too.

I often put the stitches on a stitch holder until I have sewn the arm and side seams together (just don't sew the 
arms completely together at the cuff - leave about 6 inches. 

Then do the other sleeve the same way, sew under arms and sides together, leaving the same amount on the second sleeve. Try it on - and make sure you have your sleeve long enough. or a bit longer than you like. 

You will bind off your cuffs as the last thing on making your sweater as it might need more length after you have done the collar or neck edge and front edges and button holes and button. We will do that next. For now just do your sleeves. We will work on the rest of the finishing once you have your sleeves finished except for binding off after you have decided they are the right length. I find that my sleeve length in total averages between l7 - l9 inches . It varies depending on what your gauge is and so each sweater will be done individually. 

You don't have to have the top of the sleeves to fit the width of both yokes (front and back) go more by the measurement. It is no problem if some of the yoke sits below the sleeve join. under the arm. You want your sleeve to fit reasonably well, even though it is not tight with this type of sweater.

Once your sleeves are knitted and the cuff stitches are on stitch holders, we will work on the neck back and the bottom band - then finish the sleeves. You are nearly there! 

--------------
It is a bit more complicated with a cardigan as we will put a collar on the sweater and you will have the edge borders in the front and one the bottom. You will also put in button holes and add buttons - I will help you with all these different jobs. I make my cardigan sleeves wider than pullover sleeves as I like having a bit more room to put the sweater on and off. I will give you precise instructions tomorrow for doing the cardigan. 



I will be back later in the day tomorrow and will check for questions right away. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica Jean -- I photo graph instead of scanning in a lot of places. I scan very rarely -- you might want to try it if you have a digital camera. then you can keep it in your photo file until you decide you want it printed. I did that with the designs I drew. Not sure whether this would work as well as scanning for you but it works for me . Shirley


----------



## RGlad

I joined the front and back and knit in the neck band. Tomorrow... sleeves!


----------



## fibrefay

It's beautiful. Can't wait to set it completed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

So, here's _my_ update. I only got my measurements on Sunday, courtesy of a knitting buddy whose life was spent working in the garment trade. I figured she'd do a better job than my darling. I had already swatched ... and forgotten having done so. I made a 7" square swatch and measured four inches in the center of it to figure my gauge.

I cast on with the two variegates - alternating every other row, since I'm unsure if I have enough of either one to do the whole circumference of me. After one evening's knitting, I was unhappy with the way the tones were pooling. For a wonder, even Himself was in agreement! 
So, I began again but with 5 fewer stitches. That's the larger piece in the photo; I'm much happier with how it's coming along, even if it's slower than I'd like. Life does interfer with knitting; so does spending so much time on KP. I'm going to try to cut back on _that_ unproductive inactivity, asap.

Yes, I'm doing it in garter stitch. I haven't decided yet if I'll do the fronts and back in one fell swoop or three pieces.

The balls of yarn were scanned, but for some reason the safety orange just didn't come out right, and the others scanned perfectly. So, I took a shot of my swatch, just to show the color. If it looks bright enough to wake the dead, then your monitor is working very well! :-D

Given the size of me, I'll probably be catching up in a few weeks.


----------



## DanaKay

Had to get my sun glasses out for that orange! Ha!
I agree, who would have thought those colors would go, but the prove is in the pudding, as its said.
That is really going to be a coat of many colors and will work up to be a nice sweater.
I hear what you are saying about the fronts and back, but I agreed to do the sweater as presented, so for this one I will. 
We have become so spoiled with the nice circs we have these days, and all the patterns that leaves sewing together to a minimum.
I think the thing you have to ask yourself, is, IF I do it in separate pieces, will I complete the construction, or make the pieces and put it with the other WIP or UFO's.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Touché! So, you already know about the top I made while on a drive to and from PEI a few years ago, eh? It is still sitting in a handy tote waiting for me to finish sewing up the seams!! Oh, and it wants a decorative button, too.

Yes, I admit to being very lax at sewing anything whatsoever. I have a couple of boxes (Xerox paper boxes) labeled 'mending'. I did finally give away the child-sized items that were in them, but they're just as full as ever with little bits of open seams, or zippers that are coming unsewn ... all patiently waiting for me to either sew them or (far more likely) toss them into the Goodwill bag. I'd rather knit than sew on buttons! I'd rather do most anything than sew! Not that I don't know how; it just gives me one heck of a pain in the neck. That's why I don't do any needle-point or embroidery; I don't _need_ added pain! 

I want to be able to wear a sweater that is from *my* needles!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! Has anyone else started working on the yokes or are just about to start the yokes? I just want to have some idea of how many are working on the
> sweater. I have only heard from one or two that they have, or are going to start their yokes. I hope those who said they would like to sign up are managing to find time to at least start on this project, as it is quite a lot of fun. (I won't be on my computer until later in the afternoon Mountain St. time as I have some appointments tomorrow, but will answer any questions or private emails as soon as I get home.
> 
> If you feel intimidated by the instructions, email me privately and I will be glad to sort things out with you. There are a lot of posts but there is a lot of information in a lot of them so I hope you will read them all again if you are uneasy about this project. One lady who has never done a sweater is nearly finished her yokes so I hope you will give it a chance.
> 
> I know some of you have had to put it off for a few days, which is fine.
> 
> =====
> If you haven 't checked in, it would be great to hear from you. Shirley


Hi Shirley
I just finished my back yesterday. It might be a little large and a little long. I measured myself, myself. I will probably make this one into a tunic. Something I love wearing. I plan to make more though. I love doing this and love looking at the color combinations that others have used. I will be going to Hobby Lobby with my back to find some matching yarn for the yoke. 
Thank you for all your work. I love this KAL.
Judy
PS. I printed out the directions to the neck seam and sleeves so it wouldn't get lost in the pages of posts.


----------



## jmai5421

Jessica Jean
I love your colors together. I never thought of two varigated yarns. I love the orange. I must admit it is bright. I was going to try a bright color called passion but changed my mind last night because of the brightness and my size. Now I think that I might change back. I will be getting my yarn for the yoke and sleeves today from Hobby Lobby. I am so enjoying this sweater KAL. I love the pattern and how the stripes are vertical to help give the illusion that I am not as big as I really am. I will be making more.


----------



## dawnprentiss

hi just checking in myself after much frogging, and i mean much, i have finally gotten my color sequence going and only half done with the back with a few mistaks but i want to get on with it so if mistakes aren't too bad i am pushing foreward like the good trooper......it may take me longer but i will get there....


----------



## Designer1234

WOW!!!!!! Great job! 

I am so pleased that you are doing so well with this and really are focused on getting it finished. This sweater will mean so much to you and you will wear it proudly! I am feeling like a mother hen! and you are my chick! grin. I hope there are others who are as enthusiastic as you - your FIRST sweater too!
Just think in a couple of days you will be able to wear it!!! 

Is anyone else out there working on their yokes?
================================================================================
Note: if you are making a cardigan - don 't put the neck band on - we will do it after the sleeves are attached - we will put a collar on (if you want want one - (I have collars on some and just bands on others). once you finish your yoke - do your sleeves and then the main portion of your sweater will be finished!


----------



## Designer1234

IMPORTANT- for those who knit in the round.

This is going to be lovely - it amazes me how colors combine and work! then when you think of nature all colors work together - it is how you put them together. 

I have been thinking about it how you could work the vertical bottoms - what do you think about this? If you wish to do it this way and you think it would work it is fine with me.

What if you start at the neck - and work the sleeves and yokes in the round -until you reach the place where you put your sleeves on a holder to carry on down the bottom portion. 

You could attach the one pieced bottom portion to the yoke stitches, much the same way as you do with the flat pieces- with the reverse stocking stitch rows. Note: if you have already started your bottom section - carry on in the round but don't bind off - until you adjust it to fit the finished yoke. then do the yoke down until you place the sleeve stitches on holders - then join the bottom.

It would mean carefully measuring both the top portion and the bottom portion when you sew them together if you do knit the bottom in the vertical rows method. like the coat of many colors.I would think about not casting off the bottom pieces until you get your yoke done so that you can adjust it when you join the two pieces together by either adding or removing rows until they are the same width.

However you might prefer the following and forget about the coat of many colors method I use --

You could, however, cast on the bottom main color- to the yoke and knit intarsia rows vertically (more involved but it would work) or even in a one color bottom with a design)and forget about the vertical strips or pattern in different colors- or, you could take two or 3 colors and knit color rows vertically in different widths or place vertical cables in the bottom, or different knitting stitches.

I have knit sweaters in the round and have used fancy stitches - (usually pullovers) as I found that cardigans when they were one piece they
drooped a bit -- and had been thinking about figuring out what to do about that. That is one thing I like about the seams- as it holds the sweater straight (do you understand what I mean?)

I just drew up a rough design - what do you think? (I will be gone until this afternoon but I would like you to post your thoughts on this. It is fine with me if you would rather do this sweater this way -- Now that I have thought about it -- it is more important that you be happy with the process and finish the sweater than for me to be overbearing -- I just didn't know how to help you design it but I think this method would fill the bill.

Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Oh! Yoke and sleeves in one piece?!?? Yay! There are sometimes advantages to being last in line! I won't need to do as many parts/as much sewing!! Whooppee!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

My decision on a one-piece bottom or three will depend on the yarn supply. IF there's enough of the two variegates I began with to complete fronts and back as one, that's what it'll be. If not, I'll be three parts, may have another variegate added, ... and I'll have one heck of a lot of frogging to do. I prefer frogging to sewing, so no heartbreak.


----------



## DanaKay

Jessica-Jean said:


> Oh! Yoke and sleeves in one piece?!?? Yay! There are sometimes advantages to being last in line! I won't need to do as many parts/as much sewing!! Whooppee!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> My decision on a one-piece bottom or three will depend on the yarn supply. IF there's enough of the two variegates I began with to complete fronts and back as one, that's what it'll be. If not, I'll be three parts, may have another variegate added, ... and I'll have one heck of a lot of frogging to do. I prefer frogging to sewing, so no heartbreak.


You know you could make the whole sweater needing only to sew a few stitches closed at the underarms Like maybe 10 stitches or so.
Can't help you on the button part unless you want to close with a shawl pin!


----------



## Patchworkcat

[You know you could make the whole sweater needing only to sew a few stitches closed at the underarms Like maybe 10 stitches or so. [/quote]

Not even that, really. Instead of casting on sleeve stitches for the underarm, pick them up from the sweater body underarm. No sewing whatsoever.


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
You have everyones thinking caps on I am sure! Just wondering, have you ever put a hood on any of your sweaters?
This KAL is quite interesting and adds to the learning curve. You are doing a fantastic job of presenting.


----------



## DanaKay

True! 
I was thinking of making the sleeves in the round [email protected] a time on magic loop and adding them to the sweater when I would pick up the yoke stitches.
So many ways to get it done!
There you go Jessica-Jean, a sweater with NO sewing!



Patchworkcat said:


> [You know you could make the whole sweater needing only to sew a few stitches closed at the underarms Like maybe 10 stitches or so.


Not even that, really. Instead of casting on sleeve stitches for the underarm, pick them up from the sweater body underarm. No sewing whatsoever.[/quote]


----------



## Designer1234

*****answer regarding hood***** it is funny you should ask as I am going to make a heavy sweater for my grand daughter who takes the bus in the winters which are very cold here - so I was telling my husband that I thought I would put a hood on it. I have done hoods many years ago so I am seriously thinking of incorporating a hood - She said she would prefer a pullover rather than a Cardigan as 'it would be warmer' so I have to think about putting a hood on. I could also make a matching hood to wear with it. I will keep you informed - grin. Shirley


----------



## akann

Just found this and love it. Will plan to start this week.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi
I finished the back bottom. I had an hour to kill while I waited for Hobby Lobby to open so I could get some coordinating yarn for the yoke. I decided to start the bottom front. I found the yarn, but am kind of committed to the front of my pullover. I also managed to find yarn to make a second sweater, a cartigan. I am excited about this yarn after seeing some of the sweaters finished or started to see the color combinations. I am also excited to read the notes on using circular needles making the sweater no seams or very few stitched to sew together. Please post pictures and instructions for those of us that are still fuzzy about changing the directions from Shirley's. Thank you Shirley for the draw-outs. Also a hooded sweater would be nice.
FYI Cottage Creations by Carol Anderson has a Wallaby sweater that is a top down hooded knitted sweater, all done on circular needles. The pattern goes from toddler to adult. I like it, it is easy and I have made several for grandchildren and teenage nieces. However it doesn't do the verticle stripe that this pattern does. Maybe somebody could change it.


----------



## DanaKay

Jmai,
Is that pattern for a pullover or cardigan? 
When I complete this sweater, I must get started on a navy blue hooded sweater with a zipper closing for a grand daughter. The rest I made shawls for, but she is not into shawls.
Stopped at JoAnn's earlier this evening, picked up enough Deborah Norville sock yarn to make 6 pair. A person would think I have no stash! Ha!


----------



## dawnprentiss

Designer1234 said:


> WOW!!!!!! Great job!
> 
> I am so pleased that you are doing so well with this and really are focused on getting it finished. This sweater will mean so much to you and you will wear it proudly! I am feeling like a mother hen! and you are my chick! grin. I hope there are others who are as enthusiastic as you - your FIRST sweater too!
> Just think in a couple of days you will be able to wear it!!!
> 
> Is anyone else out there working on their yokes?
> ================================================================================
> Note: if you are making a cardigan - don 't put the neck band on - we will do it after the sleeves are attached - we will put a collar on (if you want want one - (I have collars on some and just bands on others). once you finish your yoke - do your sleeves and then the main portion of your sweater will be finished!


a couple of days well aren't you the optimistic soul like i said may take awhile longer than othrs but here i come lol


----------



## DanaKay

Since we have the go ahead from Shirley to go in the round if we so desire, (even though I said I would follow her instructions for this first sweater). 
I started with the right front of my cardigan so I could place my pocket where I wanted. I am now working on the left front for the same reason. 
Instead of binding off, I am thinking I may just continue around the back and undo the bind off on my right side piece and kitchener it to the back, making it all one long varigated piece. 
Then pick up for the yokes, each side, put them on a cable with the plastic disk ends to hold them, pick up the back yoke stitches, and work the yokes one piece @ a time. That way I can just undo my needles, use the back cable to hold neck stitches, attach needles to one of the front yoke cables and be ready to work them.
OR PERHAPS:
First make my sleeves [email protected] a time on magic loop up to the point of the yoke pick up stitches.
Pick up the right front yoke stitches, put the right sleeve stitches on the needle, pick up the back yoke stitches, put the left sleeve stitches on the needle and pick up the yoke stitches for the left front.
The reason I am thinking this would be so that I could then put my yoke pattern all the way around the sweater and the sleeves so the pattern is unbroken. That would be the result I would be looking to achieve at any rate.
Don't hold me to all that, its just what I am thinking of trying at this point as I knit along.

Thinking of using the varigated yarn when adding a collar, to bring those colors up to perhaps add balance.

What say you Shirley, Would any of that work?


----------



## Designer1234

It sounds as if that would work. You are more familiar with top down knitting so you know more than I do. I can't see why it won't work . 

Why don't you go for it!!! and keep us informed (then you will really be designing your own sweater - grin! I think you will figure it out and any suggestions you make will certainly be appreciated by me and I am sure, the other girls who prefer neck down knitting on circular needles. Keep us informed.

We are solving this and I am quite pleased - as I intend to do a top down in the very near future. Soooo please post as you go along!! S


----------



## DanaKay

Actually Shirley, I will be still going up off the top of my vertical varigated sweater body. I am not a fast knitter on this type of thing, but if you aren't planning on going anywhere, we'll get her done!
I am sure there are others who will come up with a lot of good ideas, we are all going to learn a great deal, I feel certain.
Can't thank you enough for being so giving of yourself and your time to have this KAL


----------



## RGlad

Did the right sleeve tonight, can't knit tomorrow because of prior commitments. So I hope to do the left sleeve Friday and then finish the sweater on Saturday. I am elated!


----------



## jmai5421

DanaKay said:


> Jmai,
> Is that pattern for a pullover or cardigan?
> When I complete this sweater, I must get started on a navy blue hooded sweater with a zipper closing for a grand daughter. The rest I made shawls for, but she is not into shawls.
> Stopped at JoAnn's earlier this evening, picked up enough Deborah Norville sock yarn to make 6 pair. A person would think I have no stash! Ha!


The pattern is for a pullover with a placket front that you can button or probably put in a zipper. Don't use velcro. I did that for my nieces(teenagers at the time). My SIL's were all over me. The sweaters all stuck to the velcro when washed. The front has a kangroo pocket that you can put in or not. You just pick up stitches along the front and knit it up. I have done it both ways. For the two teenagers I designed their school logo or school name on the backs. I heard they still have their sweaters but don't wear them. One is a legal secretary at Mayo Clinic and the other one is an RN. They grew up fast.
If you would like the pattern PM me with your address and I will make a copy and mail.
Have a great day. Happy knitting
Judy


----------



## nanma esther

RGLAD your fast, i'm just finishing my back, it kept rolling up had to stop and lightly block have a happy day of knitting everyone


----------



## DanaKay

RGlad said:


> Did the right sleeve tonight, can't knit tomorrow because of prior commitments. So I hope to do the left sleeve Friday and then finish the sweater on Saturday. I am elated!


Your needles are smokin' hot! fantastic work!


----------



## jmai5421

I am done with my back and 2/3 done with the front. I am doing a pull over. I am off to knit a few more rows before I pick up the Hardanger. Hardanger is hard on the eyes. I have to take many breaks. I wear my bifocals with another pair of reading glasses over top. Looks wierd but does the trick.
Have a great day
Happy Knitting
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

Good work Judy! When you are ready to do the neck stitches after you have knitted the sleeves etc. Let me know. 

Do your front -- and leave some inches when you start casting off for your front neck. You must make sure you leave the same number of shoulder stitches as the back shoulders. follow the same instructions as the cardigan to cast off for the neck but just think that the fronts are not separate - in other words if you would c/o 3 or 4 stitches on each cardigan front -- you would cast off double that number for the front of the cardigan. then c/o up the neck as in the cardigan necks. once you have cast off so that you have the same number of shoulder stitches as the back, knit up until your yoke is the same width. 

Then lay your two pieces (front and back together right sides together and sew your shoulder seams -- read the instructions for casting on your sleeves. It will depend on your size as to how wide you want your sleeves - make them narrower than you would a cardigan. I measure mine 7 - 7.5 inches wide (total l4 or l5 inches across the yoke -- with the center sleeve stitches on the seam -- you will calculate the number of stitches by your gauge. Good luck, Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!

Experience is NOT proof against inattention. I have just ripped out a full 8 inches of 64 stitch-wide garter stitch fabric; it was _supposed_ to be *65* stitches!!! :-( That was half of what I'd managed to knit so far on my wrap-around sweater bottom.
In a moment of distraction (read: knitting while looking at something other than my needles and yarn), I managed to completely drop a stitch, in the middle of a row, and continue knitting for another 8 inches without noticing!!

I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Good work Judy! When you are ready to do the neck stitches after you have knitted the sleeves etc. Let me know.
> 
> Do your front -- and leave some inches when you start casting off for your front neck. You must make sure you leave the same number of shoulder stitches as the back shoulders. follow the same instructions as the cardigan to cast off for the neck but just think that the fronts are not separate - in other words if you would c/o 3 or 4 stitches on each cardigan front -- you would cast off double that number for the front of the cardigan. then c/o up the neck as in the cardigan necks. once you have cast off so that you have the same number of shoulder stitches as the back, knit up until your yoke is the same width.
> 
> Then lay your two pieces (front and back together right sides together and sew your shoulder seams -- read the instructions for casting on your sleeves. It will depend on your size as to how wide you want your sleeves - make them narrower than you would a cardigan. I measure mine 7 - 7.5 inches wide (total l4 or l5 inches across the yoke -- with the center sleeve stitches on the seam -- you will calculate the number of stitches by your gauge. Good luck, Shirley


Hi Shirley
I have the front and back bottom done and will be doing the yokes and sleeves. I have printed off everything you have put in the forum pertinent to knitting the sweater. We will be going out of town and won't be back until Wed.. I will have my knitting with me and all your notes and will probably finish the yoke and sleeves. I will let you know when we get back to do the neck. Thanks for all your help. I am enjoying this KAL and learning lots.
Judy


----------



## jmai5421

Jessica-Jean said:


> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> 
> Experience is NOT proof against inattention. I have just ripped out a full 8 inches of 64 stitch-wide garter stitch fabric; it was _supposed_ to be *65* stitches!!! :-( That was half of what I'd managed to knit so far on my wrap-around sweater bottom.
> In a moment of distraction (read: knitting while looking at something other than my needles and yarn), I managed to completely drop a stitch, in the middle of a row, and continue knitting for another 8 inches without noticing!!
> 
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!


Good Mantra, I must remember to do that. I get distracted so easily and still keep knitting. Would a crochet hook bring up the lost stitch. There are videos on you tube, a good one by Liat on fixing dropped knitting and purling stitches. We must not be the only ones.


----------



## imnotinKSanymore

Hi,
I just joined today, and I would love to make your sweater... Where do I get started for the directions? I've gone to your web page and found the pictures, but no directions! I'm ready to start using up my stash1
thanks a bunch! Diana


----------



## Patchworkcat

imnotinKSanymore said:


> Hi,
> I just joined today, and I would love to make your sweater... Where do I get started for the directions? I've gone to your web page and found the pictures, but no directions! I'm ready to start using up my stash1
> thanks a bunch! Diana


Start with Page 1 of this topic. As you read through, you'll find directions, questions, and answers. By the time you get to the last page, you should be up to speed. But, ask any questions you have. Shirley will get back to you.


----------



## Designer1234

Shirley here (designer1234_

The requirements are on page one and the actual first instalment of the method is on page 4. I would strongly recommend that you read all the pages and if possible either save or print out the pertinent information as there are lots of tips and hints and 
if you read all the posts it will be worth your while. You can skip any 'conversation' apart from the instructions and suggestions , by everyone. 

Make sure you start a notebook so that you will mark down everything suggested - especially your needle and stitch number from your gauge and all your information. It will really help as a guideline when you want to start a new sweater - even if it isn't the same size - you can tell from your first sweater whether it ended up the size you wanted or whether you might want to adjust - for other sizes or even for your own size. 

I hope you have fun and don't hesitate to post your questions. I drop by 4 or 5 times a day and also you can email me privately if you are having problems. Have fun! Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

jmai5421 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Mantra, I must remember to do that. I get distracted so easily and still keep knitting. Would a crochet hook bring up the lost stitch. There are videos on you tube, a good one by Liat on fixing dropped knitting and purling stitches. We must not be the only ones.
Click to expand...

When it's only a few rows back, using a crochet hook to catch up a dropped stitch usually works. But 8 inches back? That's many more than 'a few' rows! Even in very forgiving garter stitch, it would have shown as a pucker in the finished fabric. Being a stickler for details like that, _I_ had no choice but to rip.


----------



## imnotinKSanymore

Hello all,
I have been reading all afternoon, and finally came to the last page! I began by copying the directions into a word document (I've typically do this for recipes). I started knitting as a kid in 4-H. I started again about 2 years ago, and have made 1 sweater, and several hats, and scarves and wrist-lets. I have been knitting afghans & experimenting with several different types of stitches since last fall. (I've made 6 so far). I've been receiving the email notices about KP, but today, since canning is pretty much over for the season, decided to investigate. I'm so excited to begin. I'm one of those people that has a large stash of yarn (ADD) anyway, this will be fun!


----------



## jmai5421

imnotinKSanymore said:


> Hello all,
> I have been reading all afternoon, and finally came to the last page! I began by copying the directions into a word document (I've typically do this for recipes). I started knitting as a kid in 4-H. I started again about 2 years ago, and have made 1 sweater, and several hats, and scarves and wrist-lets. I have been knitting afghans & experimenting with several different types of stitches since last fall. (I've made 6 so far). I've been receiving the email notices about KP, but today, since canning is pretty much over for the season, decided to investigate. I'm so excited to begin. I'm one of those people that has a large stash of yarn (ADD) anyway, this will be fun!


I am glad you are here and I think you will enjoy KP. Everyone is so friendly and helpful. No question is dumb. On this particular thread Shirley along with everyone else are so helpful. It is so much fun and you end up with a unique sweater. There is also a sock KAL that is a lot of fun. Anyway Welcome and Happy Knitting.
Judy


----------



## jmai5421

Jessica-Jean said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must learn to count my stitches every so often, not every 8 inches!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Mantra, I must remember to do that. I get distracted so easily and still keep knitting. Would a crochet hook bring up the lost stitch. There are videos on you tube, a good one by Liat on fixing dropped knitting and purling stitches. We must not be the only ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it's only a few rows back, using a crochet hook to catch up a dropped stitch usually works. But 8 inches back? That's many more than 'a few' rows! Even in very forgiving garter stitch, it would have shown as a pucker in the finished fabric. Being a stickler for details like that, _I_ had no choice but to rip.
Click to expand...

Sorry I misread that. I thought it was 8 rows. Eight inches, that is a lot. I feel bad for you. I loved your color combination with the two varigated every other row.
Judy


----------



## AuntKnitty

Woo! Almost done with the back!! I'll finish it for sure tonight and cast on one of the fronts. Go me!


----------



## DanaKay

Aunt Knitty,
Way to go! Are you making the pullover or the cardigan? Mine is a cardigan.
I have one side done, and am 1 1/2 inches from the point where I will put a pocket in, then an additional 6 1/2 inches before it comes off the needles. Haven't started the back.
I have 4 different items I am working on, and try to do some on each most days. Makes it a slower go I guess.
I did rip out one front piece I had finished and when I fitted it to myself, it was way, way big. Miss measured! Part of the learning process, I figured.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## RGlad

I am finishing my second sleeve this morning. After it's done what do I do? Do I stitch front to back and then put the ribbing on the bottom, or is the order reversed?


----------



## AuntKnitty

Well, I'm kinda sad...I'm going to have to put this sweater up for a bit. I know now why I had the Red Heart bagged up. There's something about it that really triggers my tendinitis. I was fine with it till last night...then out of the blue, severe pain from my thumb to my shoulder. I'm only about 12 rows from having the back done too!

i'll be following along with everyone else's progress and c/p-ing into my Word .doc so that I can finish on a couple weeks.


----------



## Designer1234

*********answer*********finishing off your pullover

You said you finished your sleeves - is that including the cuffs? 
if not -- do your bottom border - try on your sweater and then do your cuffs so they are nice and fitted and plenty long. If you have small hands you can use 32 to 34 stitches. 
-------------

You are ready to put everything together for your pullover. 
As you have done your neck border (usually I do that now to make sure it is small enough to just fit over my head -

Count your stitches around your bottom -- and make sure you have an even number - you can do it one of two ways. Add your ribbing to each piece (front and back before you sew them together. I have done them this way. 

k1 p1 rib across each bottom or knit 2 purl 2 -- (if you do that you must have a multiple of four stitches across each piece so that you will start with knit 2 and end with purl 2 --- either one of these give you a nice rib.---------------------------------

OR sew the fronts and backs together and pick up an even number of stitches around the circumference of the bottom of the sweater- place a marker at the beginning and using a circular needle do a knit l purl one rib for 2 - 3 inches -- your choice as to length - 

In both cases,once you are ready to bind off, change to needles 2 sizes larger and bind off as knitted (in other words -- bind off 2 stitches with a knit pattern and 2 purl stitches in the purl pattern. Just make sure there is lots of 'give to your bind off as you don't want it tight. 


You are now finished your sweater- Please post a picture as you are the first person who has finished their sweater! congratulations!

Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

i have tenddontis too, but have never noticed that yarn made a differance, tho some days have to stop and do something else,i have finished sweater back and almost finished 1 side, i'm making the cardi. have a good week end knitting or what ever ((((()))))


----------



## DanaKay

AuntKnitty said:


> Well, I'm kinda sad...I'm going to have to put this sweater up for a bit. I know now why I had the Red Heart bagged up. There's something about it that really triggers my tendinitis. I was fine with it till last night...then out of the blue, severe pain from my thumb to my shoulder. I'm only about 12 rows from having the back done too!
> 
> i'll be following along with everyone else's progress and c/p-ing into my Word .doc so that I can finish on a couple weeks.


Sorry to hear about your tendonitis flare up. I have that same problem with acrylic yarns. Just recently made a baby sweater set using the Red Heart Baby Sport yarn and had a problem with using it! 
It is yarn I received when my Aunt passed as I am the only one who knits or crochets. Her whole stash is acrylic and mostly baby yarn. 
I am making my sweater from Paton's Classic Wool yarn for that very reason.
Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## RGlad

I did it! I am so happy! Thank you so much Shirley for teaching me how to make this sweater, I can't wait to wear it to work on Monday! Now my sweetie is already telling me how he wants his to be done (he assumes he would be next in line to get one, I guess he's right though). Now that it's done I guess I should do some things I've put off like vacuum and wash a dish, huh? 
Rose Glad


----------



## DanaKay

Rose,
Really very pretty! You did a fantastic job! Careful wearing it to work, you could end up with a lot of orders! 
I am doing a cardigan, after seeing yours, I think a pullover goes on my to do list.
My Grandson saw your sweater and said awesome sweater. He wants one. He is 13 this coming January.


----------



## Designer1234

It is WONDERFUL! I think it looks great - you did a fantastic job. If you ever want to do another one with a slightl y different look you can do all sorts of things. You are FIRST!!! I am very proud of you! What do you think, girls. pretty nice for a first sweater with no pattern, eh??? Shirley

How about putting a picture in the pictures forum. It is great -- It looks cosy and warm. Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Wow! I guess you really R Glad!! (Sorry, I couldn't help myself  ) That's a gorgeous sweater, and - thanks to our personal knitting coach, Shirley the Designer - totally unique!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RGlad

Thanks, I will put the picture in the picture forum too as you suggest. By the way, my dishes are washed now (finally).


----------



## Patchworkcat

RGlad, your sweater turned out beautifully! Nice job!


----------



## Designer1234

Would you mind me putting the picture on my blog? I would love to let my readers know what a great job you did. No problem if you would prefer that I keep it here in the forum.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com


----------



## RGlad

I don't mind at all, I'm flattered even!


----------



## Designer1234

It is on my blog - my quilting friends will be interested and it does look good! Shirley

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Crafty Mary

Shirley, You are so kind to take the time to do this for us. With the holidays approaching, your time is even more precious and I wish you the best. You are special.


----------



## Designer1234

Thank you Mary -- my passion is teaching new techniques and it is so satisfying when someone makes something lovely like the finished sweater. Shirley


----------



## evilknit

can someone tell me how to bookmark?


----------



## evilknit

since i cant figure out how to book mark, lordy i hope making the sweater will be easier than working my computer, will there be something in the main forum that i will be able to come back to for the sweater?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

evilknit said:


> can someone tell me how to bookmark?


At the top of every topic page, there is a box on the upper left hand side that says 'Bookmark'. Click on it and follow directions. It will not be saved on your computer but on the Knitting Paradise website.

On your computer there's a 'button' for adding a 'favorite' to your list; or maybe some systems call it 'bookmark'.

The 'main forum' is very flexible and topics wander in and out of it - possibly in response to the number of new posts? - with no surety that any given topic will appear 'on command'. That's why using the bookmark feature is best. You will _always_ be able to find it again, just by clicking on the 'My Bookmarks' link at the top of every KP page.

Hope this helps.


----------



## freckles

RGlad said:


> I did it! I am so happy! Thank you so much Shirley for teaching me how to make this sweater, I can't wait to wear it to work on Monday! Now my sweetie is already telling me how he wants his to be done (he assumes he would be next in line to get one, I guess he's right though). Now that it's done I guess I should do some things I've put off like vacuum and wash a dish, huh?
> Rose Glad


Nice job, Rose Glad!!!!! Congratulations and keep up the great work. It looks great!


----------



## evilknit

thank you jessica jean. got it done.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

evilknit said:


> thank you jessica jean. got it done.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pattys76

Rose your sweater is absolutely beautiful!! I can't wait to get started on mine!


----------



## Teeple

Rose your sweater is gorgeous -love it

Mary


----------



## RGlad

Thanks everyone, I can't wait to see how yours turn out too!


----------



## Ozark_becky

i too am interested. I am a relatively new knitter but would like to attempt this and follow along. thanks.


----------



## Designer1234

TIP : Rglad --- Before you take it to work -- it might be an idea to 
place some towels on your kitchen counter tonight (after you finish with your dinner) and lay the sweater carefully on top of the towels. pat it all down and then spray it with a fine water spray -- patting it down and smoothing it out . 

Don't change the shape by pulling the sleeves or pulling anywhere for that matter - it obviously fits you well - just let it lie so that it is nice and flat. Then leave it overnight after you have sprayed it and in the morning fold it carefully and put it in a plastic large zip loc bag to take to work and to store it in the future. (I always leave the bag partly opened so that the air can circulate.

I never hang up my knitted sweaters - I always store them lying flat.

Others might keep their knitted work in other ways. I am so proud of you! and am honored that your first sweater is my design. I do this two or three times over the winter to keep it from changing shape. You will get lots of wear out of it as I see you live in the North West -- 
Shirley


----------



## AuntKnitty

Good job and lovely sweater RGlad!


----------



## AuntKnitty

DanaKay said:


> Sorry to hear about your tendonitis flare up. I have that same problem with acrylic yarns. Just recently made a baby sweater set using the Red Heart Baby Sport yarn and had a problem with using it!
> It is yarn I received when my Aunt passed as I am the only one who knits or crochets. Her whole stash is acrylic and mostly baby yarn.
> I am making my sweater from Paton's Classic Wool yarn for that very reason.
> Wishing you a speedy recovery!


Thanks DanaKay...I think part of the problem too, is the needle size. I'm not used to using larger needles (size 9) since I've been making lots of socks. The Red Heart seems so stiff to knit...softens up nicely when washed, but in any case, it was just too much. Looking forward to seeing yours done!


----------



## Patchworkcat

Using needles larger than a size 7 make my tendonitis flare up. They feel so awkward in my hands that I must be holding them differently than I do my sock needles.


----------



## archer

DanaKay, So sorry to hear about your flare up. Having pain in your hands is especially unpleasant be cause one can't do what is relaxing and creative. Hope it settles down so you can get back to what you love doing. Best wishes. archer


----------



## archer

RGlad, You did a beautiful job. I know that those you work with will be impressed. Thank you for sharing with us. I had to take a break from my sweater but hope to be back at it soon. You have inspired me to get back to work. I also need to do dishes LOL. archer


----------



## Designer1234

I am sorry you are running into pain problems. I hope you feel better soon. Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

phylical therpist told me to take alive jel caps 4 my tendonitis, 1st day 3am, 3 about 6hours later,3 before bedtime,day2,2 ,3 times aday ,day3 2 twice a day, this gets the medicine bulit up in your system, i was so bad i could not walk much less kint. it really worked, now i can knit my sweater with little to no pain.... i'v got back and 1 side of the lower part done working on other front,i'm a plus size so takes longer


----------



## DanaKay

Thank You everyone for your well wishes. My sore spot disappeared after a day and a half. Flares up mostly from too much typing I've noticed than from anything else.
Aunt Kitty seems to be really having a time of it. I hope she is able to mend quickly.
I don't take any medication for my tendonitis or my OA, but my chiropractor and I are great friends. It has helped me greatly as I was ready for a walker the first time I walked in their door, and now get up and go on my own steam! Not even a cane.
Plus size here too nan-ma, yes it does take longer for each piece.


----------



## imnotinKSanymore

hi,
at the top of your screen on the left had side, click bookmark. That should do it!
Diana


----------



## Designer1234

Hi ladies! how are the rest of you doing on your sweaters? 


If any of you are ready to do your cardigans, please post and I will post the instructions for finishing your sweaters. 

It sounds as if Rose (?) found that her friends liked her sweater. I think you did a fantastic job Rose (I think that is what one of the girls called you. 

If you need any help doing another sweater just let me know. 

Shirley. (designer1234


----------



## DanaKay

Hi Shirley, 
Just checking in. I am still working on the vertical verigated pieces. Plus size! 
Wow! Rose sure can knock out a nice sweater pretty darn quick! It fits her so well.
I certainly hope I can do your teaching as much justice as her sweater does.
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

My wrap-around fronts-and-back at once piece is about two-thirds knit. I suppose it would take less time and yarn if I stuck to the stockinette stitch plan, but that's not happening. I'll get to the yoke, etc. ... eventually.


----------



## pstabach

Hi Shirley - 

I'm going to try to attach a picture of my sweater, taken yesterday, but don't have high speed internet at the moment, so I'm not sure it will upload. 

I did the fronts & back in one piece. I've completed the right front yoke and have joined the shoulder seams with a three needle bind off. I should finish the left yoke tonight, join the shoulder seams and then start on the sleeves.

Thanks so much for doing this KAL.

Rose - good job on your sweater! We will all be happy if ours turn out as well.

Pamela


----------



## Designer1234

Pamela! your sweater is so interesting and I think it will be gorgeous when it is finished. I like the way you have used the variegated yarn on the bottom and it looks like knitting the whole bottom will work well. 


Obviously you are designing your own sweater already and that is what this KAL is all about! I will post the finishing instructions today or tomorrow. It is the most 'picky' part and is what brings the whole thing together -- I love it. Shirley


----------



## CottonJenn

I'm moving along on the bottom pieces slowly. I had to set it aside to make 2 birthday presents last minute for my dd's friends. She wanted them to have scarfs and hats, she wouldn't let me buy anything! Then my ds's teacher had her baby more than a month early, so i am rushing to finish a baby blanket for her. (Mom & baby are fine, doc was wrong on due date Surprise) 
I hope to be working on my sweater again in a week or so. Thanks so much for the kal. Hugs, Jenn


----------



## jknappva

I haven't started my sweater yet. I wanted to finish the one I'm currently working on. I try not to have more than one thing going at a time or something stays undone forever!
I do have a baby afghan partly finished but have until the first of the year on that.
Can hardly wait your design! I'm sure it will take me much longer than Rose!
Thank you for the sweater KAL!
JuneK


----------



## RGlad

I ordered the yarn for my next sweater last night. I am now inspired to knit sweaters for two daughters as well for Christmas. Thanks for teaching me, Shirley!!!


----------



## dawnprentiss

wow pam that is going to gorgeous love those colors and i am still plugging along had acouple of family issues sidetrack me darn kids even when grown they still need mom at least mine do also havre an aunt having back surgey so she'll need me a bit like i said maybe christmas lol


----------



## pstabach

Thanks, Shirley. I don't think you an see in the picture, since I didn't do a close-up, but the variegated yarn actually has a lighter shade of lime in it, and that's why I chose the lime green for the solid color - plus it was in my stash!  Pam


----------



## pstabach

Thanks Dawn! I hear you about getting side-tracked. Where are you in CT? We moved here to AZ about 6 years ago from the Groton-Mystic area. Pam


----------



## dawnprentiss

well i used to live in groton myself moved up here to southington/plainville near new britian about 10 yrs ago...


----------



## jmai5421

Rose, Your sweater is georgeous. I can hardly wait to finish mine. I am also doing a pullover.
And Shirley, my back and front are done, I think. I have been kinking and knitting all the way home from the cabin. it is a 6 hour drive. I hope I have them right now and can start on the shoulders. I thought I would be through with them.
If I remember right you wrote that you picked up every third stitch for the shoulder. That is where I am confused. I have 102 rows for the front and 102 for the back. My stitch gauge is 4.5 sts = 1 inch and 6 rows = 1 inch with size 9 needles. I need 85 stitches for the shoulder. That is almost 1:1 with 17 stitches left over. I must be figuring wrong. That is where my hang up is. I decided to work on my socks and begin again tomorrow to see if I can figure out where I am figuring wrong.


----------



## Designer1234

You pick up 3 stitches (at the end of the rows, and miss a row - then pick up 3 more stitches at the end of 3 more rows, miss a row . so for every 4 rows you cast on 3 stitches - as the rows are narrower than the stitches.. 
-----------------------------------------------



Once you have done that - count your stitches picked up for the yoke on the back - and mark them down in your note book. Make sure when you do the front, that you pick up exactly the same number of stitches. knit whatever width you want the yoke and cast off for your first shoulder - pick up your neck stitches and cast off for the other shoulder - then put the neck stitches on a holder. 

Each of us will have our own number of stitches depending on how wide our back is. If you read my post about the back finishing I think that will be clearer - I just start picking up stitches for my yoke. once my back stitches are on the needle I count them. then I knit up the yoke the width of the yoke I want - this will be decided by my size - a smaller person will want a slightly narrower yoke than a larger or bustier person. this is where you take your measurement from your back neck to your bottom top.- I usually have a 8 9 inch yoke. check out the sweat that Rose did you will see that the shoulder is wider than the neck- you will see what I mean. the important number is your neck number of stitches and it is also important that when you knit the front that you end up with exactly the same number of shoulder stitches on each side of the front and the back. 

I would suggest you read it again and look at my diagrams. It should tell you how to figure out your neck stitches - don't make your neck too wide. 
-------------------------------------------
You have measured your neck - but remember you have to put the sweater over your head so take that into consideration. Make sure you mark down the number of stitches you want for your neck. You can calculate them by measuring how wide you want your neck back then figure out the stitches you will need to put on your needles. You will then subtract this amount of stitches from your total back stitckes (yoke) when you reach the top, subtract the number of neck stitches from your total stitches - and divide the leftover stitches in half. Cast off the first half, place the middle stitches for the neck which you calculated on a needle and cast off the other half of the left over stitches these will be your shoulders. -When you get to the front you will start shaping your neck about 4 inches below your back neck . The lower you have your bottom neck on the front, the more room you will have to put over your head. I have written this all out in a previous post so maybe this will make it clearer. I would definitely read all the information and tips etc. that were written about the yoke, neck and sleeves. 



I think you are over working your math. the only place you need to use your gauge now - is deciding on the width of your neck - the back will be so many inches x the #of St /inch using your needles (same as the rest of your knitting)and the width of the front will be the same number of stitches across only the decreases will be done in the front to cover the front neck which is deeper than the back.see the shapes in my diagrams. You will end up with the SAME number of stitches on both back and front for the shoulder portion which might be quite wide if you are a bigger person or not quite as wide if you are a narrower person. Check rglad's picture and you will see how the shoulder droops down over the top of the arm. 

This is a drop sleeve sweater. 

I hope this helps. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

All the instructions are there for the pullover - 

I am just preparing the instructions for finishing off the cardigan. You will do the sleeves the same way as the pullover -- 

As we are going to put a collar on our cardigan. Please wait until tomorrow's instructions are posted - as the collar is put on last. I expect to have the cardigan finishing posted tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## Deeknits

Rose...I saw your sweater earlier in the Pictures forum....it's beautiful! That shade of green is one of my favorites. 

Congratulations...you did a great job!


----------



## Deeknits

Checking in.....

Life got in the way so I had to catch up from page 14...ya'll have been busy! I bound off the back today and cast on for one of the fronts. I wish I'd read KP first before I bound off the back, I would have tried the new technique Shirley proposed. I'm eager to see how the lime green one finishes, seeing it laid out really helped. But I think sticking to Shirley's original instructions will be best for me right now. I have enough life interruptions going on, I don't need any more demands on my concentration!

I pinned the back flat and took some pics. Although it's not quite as scrappy as Shirley's, I'm pleased with the way the colors worked out and like the blue for the yoke. I've been thinking about doing the sleeves in the varigated yarn with cuffs from the solid blue. That would place the solid blue on the yoke, the cuffs, the button placket down the front and the band at the bottom. 

What do ya'll think that would look like?


----------



## pattys76

DeeKnits, I think it's going to look NICE!!


----------



## pattys76

I've started my gauge swatch!! I looked at my very small stash, and decided to make the yoke white and use solid black, light blue, and purple with varigated black & white, blues, and purples. My daughter looked at the color combinations and said that she was "Skepital". I think it'll look pretty, and if I don't like it, I can always frog it, but I will have done the important part!! I will have learned HOW to do it! 

I'm going to make the cardigan as originally put forth for the first one, then maybe make changes on future sweaters.


----------



## Designer1234

I think it is going to be gorgeous! I like your idea. The picture gives a slight color change as it looks like dark grey rather than blue on my computer but it does look like it is going to be an outstanding sweater. good for you! 

WOW! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> You pick up 3 stitches (at the end of the rows, and miss a row - then pick up 3 more stitches at the end of 3 more rows, miss a row . so for every 4 rows you cast on 3 stitches - as the rows are narrower than the stitches..
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> Once you have done that - count your stitches picked up for the yoke on the back - and mark them down in your note book. Make sure when you do the front, that you pick up exactly the same number of stitches. knit whatever width you want the yoke and cast off for your first shoulder - pick up your neck stitches and cast off for the other shoulder - then put the neck stitches on a holder.
> 
> Each of us will have our own number of stitches depending on how wide our back is. If you read my post about the back finishing I think that will be clearer - I just start picking up stitches for my yoke. once my back stitches are on the needle I count them. then I knit up the yoke the width of the yoke I want - this will be decided by my size - a smaller person will want a slightly narrower yoke than a larger or bustier person. this is where you take your measurement from your back neck to your bottom top.- I usually have a 8 9 inch yoke. check out the sweat that Rose did you will see that the shoulder is wider than the neck- you will see what I mean. the important number is your neck number of stitches and it is also important that when you knit the front that you end up with exactly the same number of shoulder stitches on each side of the front and the back.
> 
> I would suggest you read it again and look at my diagrams. It should tell you how to figure out your neck stitches - don't make your neck too wide.
> -------------------------------------------
> You have measured your neck - but remember you have to put the sweater over your head so take that into consideration. Make sure you mark down the number of stitches you want for your neck. You can calculate them by measuring how wide you want your neck back then figure out the stitches you will need to put on your needles. You will then subtract this amount of stitches from your total back stitckes (yoke) when you reach the top, subtract the number of neck stitches from your total stitches - and divide the leftover stitches in half. Cast off the first half, place the middle stitches for the neck which you calculated on a needle and cast off the other half of the left over stitches these will be your shoulders. -When you get to the front you will start shaping your neck about 4 inches below your back neck . The lower you have your bottom neck on the front, the more room you will have to put over your head. I have written this all out in a previous post so maybe this will make it clearer. I would definitely read all the information and tips etc. that were written about the yoke, neck and sleeves.
> 
> I think you are over working your math. the only place you need to use your gauge now - is deciding on the width of your neck - the back will be so many inches x the #of St /inch using your needles (same as the rest of your knitting)and the width of the front will be the same number of stitches across only the decreases will be done in the front to cover the front neck which is deeper than the back.see the shapes in my diagrams. You will end up with the SAME number of stitches on both back and front for the shoulder portion which might be quite wide if you are a bigger person or not quite as wide if you are a narrower person. Check rglad's picture and you will see how the shoulder droops down over the top of the arm.
> 
> This is a drop sleeve sweater.
> 
> I hope this helps. Shirley


Thanks Shirley
This helps. I will get started today since I have to take my daughter to the clinic and may have a long sit. Perfect time for knitting.


----------



## Designer1234

FINISHING INSTRUCTIONS FOR YOUR CARDIGAN

All the instructions are now posted for the pullover - 
You will add the sleeves as in the pullover after you have joined the shoulder seams on both sides when you do the cardigan

Once your sleeves are attached, and your sides are joined under arm and along the sides - then you will do the front bands (you can decide what sized buttons you want )- and if possible pick them up so you can decide on your buttonhole sizes - HOWEVER I don't believe this is written in stone as I decide on the number of buttons needed depending on where you will be wearing your cardigan.I make fairly small buttonholes - and you can find instructions on line.
If you are in a warm place you might want to just put one nice button at the neck, or if you live in the cold weather you might want 4 or 5 buttons -- also it would depend on your size.

I use 3/4"across at the very largest buttons - I usually put on l/2" buttons. I have done one with a fairly large fancy button just at the neck -- this will be your decision.

You will decide on the number of buttons you want, buy them and then figure out the distance between each one. I don't worry about putting a button at the very bottom but that is just my thoughts. This is part of your design decisions.

Once we have done the two bands - the button hole band on the right side and the button band on the left side we will then do a collar.

I pick up the stitches required, using smaller needles to place a band on your sweater which lies flat and is not too loose or too tight. I often crochet my bands and sometimes my collar - using a fancy stitch but that is also up to you. 
Each band must have exactly the same number of stitches from the neck to the bottom - and it will start right at the neck. I make my front bands about l.25 inches wide  usually in garter stitch lengthwise but you can do the seed stitch too which is quite attractive -- but this is something else you decide -- I have put a scalloped crochet border on the button hole side and carried it on across the bottom of the sweater for a tunic style -- all of these decisions will be made by you. Once you have put your buttons on you will then do the collar.

Collar  (this is hard for me to tell you as I do every collar differently, whatever way appeals to me for that particular sweater.

Pick up the stitches on the Inside of the sweater (wrong side of the yoke (which becomes the right side of the collar) - with a smaller needle. Knit 6 rows or more garter stitch, increasing the center two stitches every other row for 3 rows. (you can increase more than that  depending whether you want to put a pattern in your collar - and if you need more space for it to sit nicely. you can just do the whole collar in garter stitch as well and it is quite effective.

If I have put a pattern on my yoke which I usually do  I put the same pattern on the collar  it is quite pretty that way. You can also do a 5 or 6 stitch garter stitch border around your collar and use stockingette stitch with a pattern across the center portion of the collar. I have also done a crochet border for my collars if I have a border on my sweater. The ideas are limitless. I make my collar at least 3 inches wide. Remember the 6 rows at the beginning are where it fits the neck so the width that shows starts after the 6 garter stitch rows. 
I have used different colors (picked up from other colors used on the cardi) but I am not that impressed as the inside shows the join  so I usually do the basic collar the color of the yoke and if I want another color I incorporate it into the pattern. 
You are now ready to FINISH your sweater  by deciding what kind of a border or ribbing you want at the bottom. I make tunic jackets with out the ribbing quite often, and this is another place you can decide for yourself. It also works well to have a ribbed bottom using one or two sized smaller needles  but make sure you cast off LOOSELY.

Now your ends will be worked in, and you will lightly block your sweater. I lay it flat on a towel on my kitchen counter in the evening  and lightly spray it with water  leaving it overnight.

I also NEVER hang up my sweaters  I put them in large plastic bags and leave the zip open a bit and place them in a drawer. I also wash them by hand, even though they are machine washable  but I just feel a bit of extra work is okay after all the work of knitting them. Then I lay them on a towel flat and let them dry over night.

I hope you have enjoyed doing this knit along with me  I have enjoyed opening a new door for you and If you have kept your information and if you obtain measurements from the people you like to knit for  you should be able to design some wonderful garments.

It is not difficult to adjust a lot of the printed patterns, using your gauge method to adjust the different portions of your pattern. Good luck- dont hesitate to ask questions. Shirley Paterson designer1234

-----------
I also designed 3 short sleeved cotton sweaters last spring - they are shown on my blog and you might want to take a peek.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Designer1234

I just found this information in my file -- I didn't mark down where it came from but it gives good instructions as to how to judge your neck size for a sweater.

":INFORMATION
make a swatch using two sizes smaller needles. I try to bring it down to 3.75 (5) or 4 mm 6) (needles - you want the neck to fit very well.

How do I decide on my cast on stitches for my neck opening? -

measure your head circumference -- eg. 21 inches 
multiply this by .9 ( 21 x .9 = l8.9 inches.)

Always use .9 x your head circumference - it should give you lots of room.

multiply the head opening size by your stitch gauge (eg) 3.25 stitches p / inch =61.425 -
round off to 60 stitches -- 

cast on 60 stitches evenly around the neck - knit k1 p1 for l.5 inches or whatever width you want your neck band. (this was posted on a forum
by lucia which I found awhile ago \ not sure where or when - but it works)._


----------



## Designer1234

How to figure out your neck size for a pullover - you can adjust for a cardigan.


I just found this information in my file -- I didn't mark down where it came from but it gives good instructions as to how to judge your neck size for a sweater.

":INFORMATION
make a swatch using two sizes smaller needles. I try to bring it down to 3.75 (5) or 4 mm 6) (needles - you want the neck to fit very well.

How do I decide on my cast on stitches for my neck opening? -

measure your head circumference -- eg. 21 inches 
multiply this by .9 ( 21 x .9 = l8.9 inches.)

Always use .9 x your head circumference - it should give you lots of room.

multiply the head opening size by your stitch gauge (eg) 3.25 stitches p / inch =61.425 -
round off to 60 stitches -- 

cast on 60 stitches evenly around the neck - knit k1 p1 for l.5 inches or whatever width you want your neck band. (this was posted on a forum
which I found awhile ago \ not sure where or when - but it works)._


----------



## Jessica-Jean

My bottom if finished! I've begun picking up stitches for the top parts.


----------



## Designer1234

That is wonderful jessica jean! I am really looking forward to seeing it. There are two or three really colorful sweaters in the works. I hope there are more coming! 

I just bought some purple, lilac and grey worsted for another pullover (I think) as our winters are very cold here and I am always cold to start with so I dress very warmly when I am going out. Making myself some worsted knitted socks to match my sweaters too. (very colorful) and have already knit mittens for the family with matchng scarves. On and on and on and on! 

Shirley


----------



## ijfranklin

I have finished my fronts and back and sewed shoulder seams. I will start the sleeves this weekend. I'm not crazy about cuffs so I think I'm going to knit my sleeves straight down and put a garter edging on them although my plans may change when I get there. So far I haven't had to do much frogging so we will see how it turns out.


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks for letting us know. I am glad you haven't run into any problems. If you need any help please post as I check it every hour or two. Would love to see some pictures?? Shirley


----------



## pstabach

Hi Everyone - Progress was slow on my sweater this week, but here is a picture of one finished sleeve. Will start the other one today and hope to finish up by the end of the week. Great pictures that everyone has been posting - I love all the different variations! Pam


----------



## Designer1234

This one is lovely! The color combination is unusual and works very well.

I know you will have lots of comments on it when you wear it! good job. I am so happy with the way they are turning out. 

Anyone else nearly finished??? once again - it is beautiful. Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Still working on the yokes. Progress is slow when things like unavoidable chores (eating, sleeping, dishwashing, laundry, etc.) interfer. It's cool enough today to have worn it, but there'll be plenty more 'cool' weather before it's too hot to wear it again!

Soon, I'll need to figure out what I'm doing with the front neckline - full cardigan or 'V'-neck? I suppose I could put the fronts on stitch holders and just work on the back yoke. I'm aiming for a three-needle bind-off on the shoulders. I might be able to swing this as totally *no* sewing! OK, any zipper or buttons will include sewing, but the actual sweater shouldn't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Designer1234 said:


> Y o k e i n s t r u c t i o n s -- back Sept. 18/11
> +++++Back neck stitches (place on stitch holder)++++++++
> 
> Small  p/u 24 stitches
> Medium  p/u 27 stitches
> Large -p/u 30
> 
> Bindoff balance of shoulder stitches on each side of your neck.
> 
> method - count your number of stitches across the back  subtract the desired number of neck stitches see above chart divide the remaining stitches in half to obtain your shoulder stitches.. Knit this number  pick up the required Back stitches put on a holder - - knit the other shoulder stitches.


I'm not there yet, but I want to check and see if I have the right idea of how this is supposed to be done.
When I think my back yoke is long enough, I park the middle (30 or so) stitches on a stitch holder. Then I continue knitting on the two shoulders until they come to where I want the shoulder 'seam' to be? Or I quit knitting them at that point, too?

Sorry to be questionful.


----------



## DanaKay

Jessica-Jean said:


> Still working on the yokes. Progress is slow when things like unavoidable chores (eating, sleeping, dishwashing, laundry, etc.) interfer. It's cool enough today to have worn it, but there'll be plenty more 'cool' weather before it's too hot to wear it again!
> 
> Soon, I'll need to figure out what I'm doing with the front neckline - full cardigan or 'V'-neck? I suppose I could put the fronts on stitch holders and just work on the back yoke. I'm aiming for a three-needle bind-off on the shoulders. I might be able to swing this as totally *no* sewing! OK, any zipper or buttons will include sewing, but the actual sweater shouldn't.


There is a video on you tube on 'inserting zippers into knitted garments' It is by Interveave videos and Eunny Jang. I tried to put the url up, but messed it up :-(
She uses a small latch hook, but you could use a small steel crochet hook.
This puts a zipper in without the need to sew it in. You may be interested in the procedure, or not as suits.


----------



## DanaKay

Where am I with my sweater? 
I am just a few rows from having the yoke on the right side of my sweater and will be putting the yoke on the left side hopefully later tonight and tomorrow. My plan are to put together the back this coming week, life permitting.


----------



## Designer1234

You can carry the shoulders straight across from the neck stitches, or you can add a row on each shoulder and short row one or two rows if you want your shoulders to slant - depending on your own shoulder slant. I usually do it straight as I am not slope shouldered - but my sister has sloped shoulders so I short rowed one row, knit across next row and short rowed the 3rd row. 

then I knit across the whole shoulder. This is another place you will decide how you want to do it. Shilrey


----------



## jmai5421

I finished my back yoke yesterday and started on the front yoke. This time I am making a pullover. Next sweater will be a cartigan. I am saving all the notes for cartigans.


----------



## dawnprentiss

shirl, don't worry i haven't given up still working on what is going to be my pride and joy sweater, or should it be blood sweat and tears...lol i am making progress slowly i will post what i have done by end of the week and i am truely enjoying the process and learning alot


----------



## nanma esther

i'm still working on mine


----------



## jmai5421

I am still working on mine too. The back is done and I am to the neck on the front. I will be leaving on a short holiday on Mon and won't be back until the following Tue. I don't think that I will take my sweater with to finish. I don't think it will fit in the suitcase will all the things I am taking to the grandchildren. I am over half way through so I will be done and I also have yarn for a cartigan. I am also eyeing my stash for what this KAL was intended. They are so much fun to make, I might have to make more and actually use my stash.
Thank you Shirley
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

thanks to everyone for letting me know how you are doing with your sweaters.

I am looking forward to seeing the finished sweaters. I guess Rose is working on her second one? Shirley


----------



## jknappva

I've finally!!! started on mine. Should have used up some of my stash for the multicolored bottom but decided to use variegated for the first one! Glad I did. But I'm afraid it's going to take a while!!! At least I'm on the way!!
If mine turn out half as lovely as yours and Rose's, I'll be very happy.
JuneK


----------



## jmai5421

jknappva said:


> I've finally!!! started on mine. Should have used up some of my stash for the multicolored bottom but decided to use variegated for the first one! Glad I did. But I'm afraid it's going to take a while!!! At least I'm on the way!!
> If mine turn out half as lovely as yours and Rose's, I'll be very happy.
> JuneK


That is exactly what I did for my first one, used varigated. I think that I am happy with the results, color wise matching the shoulder yarn. Otherwise I love the pattern.


----------



## jknappva

jmai5421 said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally!!! started on mine. Should have used up some of my stash for the multicolored bottom but decided to use variegated for the first one! Glad I did. But I'm afraid it's going to take a while!!! At least I'm on the way!!
> If mine turn out half as lovely as yours and Rose's, I'll be very happy.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> That is exactly what I did for my first one, used varigated. I think that I am happy with the results, color wise matching the shoulder yarn. Otherwise I love the pattern.
Click to expand...

I decided to use white for my yoke and sleeves because the variegated is so bright. I thought about black but at my age, I really don't want to wear black! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

you can do them whichever way you wish. I usually don't add for my own sweaters as I am not slope shouldered at all, but my friend needs a sloped shoulder so I do a couple of ''short' rows on the shoulder to give it a slope. you do it whichever way works best for you. you will work the front so that the same number of shoulder stitches is on the front and the back so make sure you mark down your number of stitches for each shoulder - as well as the number of stitches you put on the stitch shoulder for the neck so that you will know next time and adjust if you want for your next sweater. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I just finished a top down cardigan for my granddaughter.

I have a basic pattern and then add whatever design I wishfor it.

I hope you like it. Shirley designer1234


----------



## Designer1234

The color is closer to the bottom picture -- it is definitely blue, not teal. Shirley


----------



## jknappva

Beautiful sweater...lucky grand daughter to have such a talented grandmother!!
JuneK


----------



## pattys76

Beautiful sweater for your Grand Daughter is going to love it! I'm still working on the back of mine. Have to stop for a short time. Making a wide headband for my Sister in Law's mother. Trying a couple of new techniques. Double knit and the Owl Cable.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful sweater Shirley. I love the colors and design. You are so talented.
I have finished both yokes and am on the sleeves. Coming to the end. I would like to get it finished before I leave on Mon but so many other pressing matters before I go.
While I am in AZ I will have my daughter show me how to post pictures so I can post my sweater.


----------



## nanma esther

are you going to share this pattern? its quite lovly


----------



## Designer1234

I have a basic pattern for a top down cardigan -

Knitting pure and simple #201 I think -- I use it as a basic design and then change it for each sweater I do. I vary the neck size and as I go along I incorporate different stitches, sometimes do crochet borders etc. I purchased the pattern at my lys as well as a v neck pullover which I haven't used yet.

I would be happy to work along with anyone who is interested in doing a sweater like this -- I would just make suggestions as to how to make it interesting??? grin. check out my blog as there are 3 or 4 which I have made into short 'bomber' jackets for family and friends. it can also be made into a tunic type sweater. I really like the simplicity of their patterns for someone like me who likes to 'take off ' in different directions in the middle of a pattern.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

www.knittingpureandsimple.com


----------



## dawnprentiss

you are so very talented and i am so greatful that you are sharing with us ...the sweater is gorgeous ...now to get back to work on mine lol..working on the fronts now if i wasn't so big i'd probably be done oh well such is life


----------



## DanaKay

Beautiful sweater Shirley, Love the color scheme. Thanks for the link. I will give it a go see in a bit.
I have my sweater sitting aside for a little, until I finish with baby gifts. 
Two of them are to be born in a few short weeks. I have the little pants to make and then get the sets in the mail. 
I made each a sweater, cap, mittens, bootie socks, and the pants will complete the outfits. They should't take too long I don't imagine. 
Planning to give a day or two this week to my sweater knitting, if at all possible.


----------



## pstabach

Hi Shirley - 

Your grand-daughter's sweater is just beautiful! I am just finishing the button-hole band on my sweater and then the collar. Hope to post a picture of the final product later today or tomorrow. Thanks for your inspiration and helping us all to design our own sweaters!

Pam


----------



## pstabach

Here's my finished project! It was so much fun! Now I guess I'd better get back to finishing Christmas projects. BTW, I used SWTC Tranquility (lime) about 725 yards & TSC Caprice N.Y. Yarns about 644 yds, for the variegated. I probably would not normally have considered using these two yarns together (wool & bamboo/cotton & nylon), but I think they complement each other and will be a nice winter sweater for our milder winters here in SE AZ. I will also be posting my project on my Ravelry page (pstabach). 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/pstabach/coat-of-many-colors 
Thanks again, Shirley, for taking the time and effort to post all the instructions here.


----------



## Designer1234

Great job - I just posted a reply but it hasn't shown up so this might be a duplicate. I like the way you finished this lovely cardigan and I am so pleased it turned out so well. You will get lots of remarks about it I am sure. 

I can see that you have a good eye for putting combinations together so you will be able to come up with lots of great designs. 

I wish I was in Arizona - we spent 11 winters in Mesa - and I miss it - our winters are bitterly cold and so I get a lot of use out of mine.

Good job and thanks for joining me. would you mind if I put this picture in my blog? Thanks, Shirley


----------



## pstabach

Thanks for your kind words, Shirley. I'd be flattered to have you post my project on your blog.

I can relate to cold - we moved here from CT - I still love my sweaters, though, and it does get cold here, just not for long periods of time.


----------



## shayfaye

I will join, too!


----------



## Designer1234

Welcome -- all the information is on this forum. The requirements are on page one and the beginning instructions are on page four. I would strongly suggest that you read the posts as there are lots of tips and questions and answers -- Please keep in touch and don't hesitate to ask any questions. Shirley Designer1234


----------



## DebNannyMom

I am brand new today to this group and I would love to sign on for this sweater.
Your quilting is exquisite. I love to quilt as well.

Hope I am not too late to sign on for this.
Regards...
Deb


----------



## Designer1234

no you aren't too late. The forum will remain permanent so just go to the first page and read through the messages and go for it. I am so pleased with the wonderful sweaters that are being completed by the knitters in this group.

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

ps. thanks for your kind words about my landscape quilting -- I never seem to find enough time in a day to do all I want to do.

S


----------



## DebNannyMom

Have written the instructions and this looks great.
You are quite welcome about your beautiful quilting.
Have been in the hospital for a rather lengthy stay for smoke inhalation and am having a slow healing time. Knitting while in the hospital and now back home is excellent therapy as well.
Looking forward to getting started very soon. Thanks for your generosity of teaching and sharing.
Deb


----------



## dawnprentiss

PAT...omg i knew it'd be pretty but that is even more than i imagined absolutely love it girl ......so many talented women ...love gleaning all the wisdom


----------



## jknappva

pstabach said:


> Here's my finished project! It was so much fun!
> 
> Your sweater is absolutely beautiful. I just hope my pullover is half as lovely....you did a wonderful job.
> Seems like mine is coming along ever so slowly...life, sleeping, etc, seem to be getting in the way of my knitting!
> LOVE IT!!!
> JuneK


----------



## pstabach

Thanks, Dawn & June! I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's sweaters - I really enjoy doing KALs because even though we basically use the same pattern, every sweater turns out differently. Pam


----------



## fibrefay

Love your green and multi-colour cardigan. Lovely trim on the bottom and sleeves. Very unique.

I have been interested in making one, but have many other projects on the go at present. So, I've bookmarked this for future reference. Love the blue one, too. Great work ladies. Thanks for the KAL Shirley.


----------



## mohoppy52

I have just joined and found this thread and would like to have the pattern directions for making this as I have some yarn I would really like to use and this would be a good way to use it. 
Mohoppy


----------



## Designer1234

Mohoppy: Everything you need to know about how to design your own coat of many colors is on this forum. Start at Page l and read all the posts as there are lots of tips and questions and answers. 
The actual instructions are on page 4 and then the yoke and finishing instructions are nearer the end of the forum. Just make sure you use a notebook to write down all that you do for future use. Ask questions if you run into trouble. but the girls are able to understand the technique. There is no actual pattern - just measurements and decisions as to number of inches for each portion. 

Shirley - welcome!


----------



## mohoppy52

Got all of instructions saved. I have made many sweaters with almost this same pattern and really love them.
:thumbup: Mohoppy


----------



## archer

Hi Shirley, sorry I haven't been in touch. I have been slow. Decided to make the cardigan and do the bottom in garter stitch. Took me a while to uderstand that in garter st,you must do even number of rows when making stripes. I am using blues from my stash. Working with about a dozen different shades. It is fun to decide which one to do next. I came up with the name for my sweater " I'm Knittin' the Blues". The name really helped me get a focus on my sweater. I'm knitting the bottom in one piece, so I'm about 1/4 of the way done. I think it will go faster now that I can give it more time. I LOVE all the sweaters I've seen so far. Congratulations Shirley for all the inspiration you have given us. Will keep you posted on my progres. archer


----------



## Designer1234

no problem -- I am not the knitting 'police' here - grin 

I think the sweaters are wonderful and it is so nice that
the ladies are able to do them with not too many problems. 

It is a logical way to design but sometimes people are a bit leery 
of trying without a real pattern. I am so glad that the KAL is enjoyable for the girls. 

I am working on a sweater of lots of different colors of purple from very light to very dark and I think it is going to be pretty. I am not going to have a one color yoke on this one, for a change. I am doing the bottoms longer and will put a narrower shoulder yoke on the top - see how it ends up. Doing the bottom on circulars back and forth including fronts and back so it should be interesting to see how it works out. That is the fun for me. 

how are some of the new girls coming along? don't hesitate to ask any questions -- don't forget to mark EVERYTHING down in your workbook. You will regret it if you don't (ask me how I know).

Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

is ther some place that all the sweaters are posted so we can see them all? i got the bottoms done and i'm working the yokes at the same time to make sure its even


----------



## Designer1234

you can go to my blog -- there are two sweaters done by the KAL girls and also some of mine --- just scroll down below the wall hangings that are on the main page. You can also check out this forum. Start at page one here and keep on checking each page and you will see mine as well as the two that are currently finished. Shirley

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com


----------



## Designer1234

Hi Ladies -- Saturday afternoon, Calgary Time.

How are your sweaters coming along? I hope you will finish them. They are so warm and comfortable even for chilly southern evenings and I am sure, if I remember correctly it was nice to have a cardigan when we were in Oz and New Zealand. I do hope you will. The two that are done are beautiful.

How about dropping in here and letting us know how it is going. I have started another one since I finished my Grand daughters 'bomber ' jacket - I will post a picture of the wip once I get the back finished. It is in purples and
mauve (cdn. for pale purple, not pink (grin)

I just bought some sock wool to wear with it and will do a pair of socks with finer wool - I usually do house socks for myself in worsted as the floors get cold here in our winter and they are warm for wearing under boots in the snow.

Keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. Shirley designer1234

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Mine's in limbo, until I get my darling's gear all packed and him delivered to the airport on Thursday. Once he's away (until Feb.2!), I'll have all the time in the world to work out how I'm shaping the neckline and joining the shoulders. The straight knitting is about finished. I *will* get back to it.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Ladies -- Saturday afternoon, Calgary Time.
> 
> How are your sweaters coming along? I hope you will finish them. I just bought some sock wool to wear with it and will do a pair of socks with finer wool - I usually do house socks for myself in worsted as the floors get cold here in our winter and they are warm for wearing under boots in the snow.
> 
> Hi, Shirley. Mine's coming along slowly...finished the back and am about 1/2 through the front. Trying to finish the baby afghan I promised a friend for her first grandchild. She found out last week that it's a boy. She's so excited and was delighted when I told her I was crocheting an afghan (blanket) for him. That's about 3/4 done so then I'm finishing my sweater before anything else. The two sweaters that were finished as well as your website are my inspiration!!
> JuneK


----------



## DanaKay

Hi Shirley,
I am currently working on the yoke of the back of my sweater. The fronts are worked up to the neck/shoulder area. I will complete that once the back is finished. Then I plan to 3 needle join the shoulders. Next will cast on for sleeves. Plan to work the sleeves in the round.

I have been thinking of putting a hood on my sweater. Not sure how to go about it at this point, as I would use the varigated yarn and have it on the vertical as the body of the sweater. It's not a for sure, just in my thought process as I knit, but leaves the neck shaping and finishing up in the air for the moment.

Still trying to make up my mind as to whether I want to fuse in a zipper or do button/buttonhole for closure.

Thank you for this KAL! When you just follow a pattern, you don't really realize or appreciate all that goes into the designing process. It is quite interesting trying different techniques, keeping what works, changing what doesn't. 
Happy Knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I feel that I should know what is meant by "fuse in a zipper", but I'm not sure. It sounds like using iron-on stuff to make the zipper adhere to the sweater, but wouldn't that be awful?


----------



## DanaKay

Jessica-Jean said:


> I feel that I should know what is meant by "fuse in a zipper", but I'm not sure. It sounds like using iron-on stuff to make the zipper adhere to the sweater, but wouldn't that be awful?


Knitting it in the sweater instead of sewing it in. Using yarn make stitches on the zipper and knit those stitches along with the stitches on my sweater.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

DanaKay said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel that I should know what is meant by "fuse in a zipper", but I'm not sure. It sounds like using iron-on stuff to make the zipper adhere to the sweater, but wouldn't that be awful?
> 
> 
> 
> Knitting it in the sweater instead of sewing it in. Using yarn make stitches on the zipper and knit those stitches along with the stitches on my sweater.
Click to expand...

Haven't tried that yet. Haven't decided either on what - if any - fasterner will be on my sweater.
Thanks for the information.


----------



## pattys76

Hi Shirley, mine's kind of in limbo too. Trying to get a double knit headband done for my Sister in law's mother for her birthday. Have to get it done by Tuesday and get it in the mail. Once I get that done I'll get back to it. Will be knitting on it as a break from the Feather and Fan Afghan I'm knitting for my niece. I need to get that done ASAP, since it is supposed to be a wedding present, and she got married in June.


----------



## dawnprentiss

sheesh did everyone quit posting well shirl i am still going at it but very slow going on my last front haven't even started the yokes yet but i an coming lol


----------



## DanaKay

I am still working on yokes. If I were smaller, I'd have two sweaters made by now  Have about 2-3 inches to go on the back yet, then I will take back both fronts because I have decided to make some adjustments to them, which is another reason I am still at the yokes. I do something and see how I like it and change it if it turns out not to be what I had in mind.
Part of the process I guess, at least for me it seems to be. I keep saying to myself....you couldn't just make a plain basic stockinette sweater could you. You had to fancy it up some. 
If I weren't as far as I am, I would have reversed the vertical varigation and have the stockinette on the inside, made the front panels not as wide, so I could use a wider band with a pattern, especially if I add a hood, as I would go up one side along the edge of the hood and down the other side. Would have been neat with a zipper closure.

Guess that will have to be for another sweater, other wise this sweater will be forever on the needles instead of me! Good thing I am not designing a house, it would never get off the drawing board! HA!


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks for letting us know how it is going. I am looking forward to seeing some sweaters in the next while ladies - grin. I have been working on a 
shades of purple pullover which is coming along nicely. have also finished some non felted slippers- so have been busy too. Also taught my 7 year old grand daughter to knit --she is making a dishcloth for her mom for Christmas. She is very proud of herself. Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

i agree with Danakay, if i were smaler i'd have finshed by now. i'm also teaching gs to knit he's working on his saecond scarf,the 1 st was rather like a collar,this time he has more yarn to work with and a 15 st pattern. i am also still trying to make socks


----------



## jmai5421

Hi
I just finished the sleeve to my pullover. While I was gone I started another sweater. I went to AZ to help with a disabled daughter, who wanted to see her sister, nieces, and a nephew, and me see some grandchildren. The pullover was to far along and would have been bulky and heavy to knit on the plane and at the airport, so I started another. Now that I am at home I am finishing the first sweater, a pullover and then on to the second which is a cartigan. I am ready to stitch the shoulders and do the sleeves of the cartigan. However I am concerned about the neck opening. It looks like it is too big and might end up a v-neck. I might try to post a picture of the pieces to get Shirley's input and everyone else. I just learned how to put pictures on the computer from my camera. My DD in AZ showed me how. Now if I can follow my notes and do it again.


----------



## DanaKay

Wow Judy! I didn't realize the plane trip was that long to get that far on a cardigan! HaHa!
That was some serious knitting you were doing!
I know you had a great time with the Gchildren and spending time with family.
I have 3 Gchildren here this weekend.
I am taking back my fronts for the same reason you are concerned about. I need to adjust the neck area. I started my deceases too soon as it turns out.


----------



## Designer1234

The neck area is the most difficult part of this sweater. There is a link that one of thegirls posted here with information as to how to calculate the neck measurements. I am trying to find it and if I do I will post it. I always measure my neck at the shoulder area = add an inch and multiply it by stitches per inch -- If your neck is too large it is amazing how much you can pull it in by using 2 sized smaller needles and decreasing 
every little while. I also find that putting a collar on helps. I also find that cowl necks work well. Shirley


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I hope you will have the KAL again as I missed out on the first one. I want to knit a sweater with a turtle neck as I have a very ugly neck and I like to keep it covered. I have had a couple of surgeries on my neck. I could have just cried when I saw I had missed this chance to make a sweater with someone to give me all the help I needed. You are a wonderful person to volunteer this amount of time. A very large committmet. 9a


----------



## Designer1234

you can start whenever you want to. Go to the first page for the information as to how you prepare for it. then read quickly through the posts, as there is some discussion. On page 4 you will see the instructions for the bottom portion of the sweater. you can make a cardigan or a pullover. Once you finish that , read along through the posts until it tells you how to make the yoke. 

If you want a turtle neck you likely will want to make a pullover. 

Once you get there - post here and I will help you with the turtle neck -- it is quite simple -- you pick up your neck stitches and knit straight up. I have done one with a wide rib and another with a garter stitch. you can also do it with stocking stitch. (i would recommend the stocking stitch for a COWL neck though. 

The pullover is not difficult - so just read all the posts quickly and pick out the instructions. if you have any problems let me know on the forum. This will remain permanently on Knitting Paradise so anyone else who is interested just look up

Lets designed our own cardigan or pullover, be designer 12343


----------



## Designer1234

Nov. 1/211 

Hi ladies -- some of you have decided you would like to start a sweater. I just went through the posts and the ones below are important - although I would suggest you read them all as there is lots of informaton. YOu do need to read the following though;. 

Page 1 - informaiton and requirements -- next three pages discussion. 
Page 4 - instructions for doing the back in variegated yarn

The next pages are discussions with some questions and answers ( I would recommend that if you have a few minutes you read all the posts. you can skim through some of them.


Page 10 - Yoke instructions -- 
Page 11 diagram and how to add the yokes to the bottom etc. 

Page 13 - information 

Page 14 finishing your sweater.

Page l7 discussion on knitting a sweater like this in the round 

Page 20 more information. 

I hope this makes it easier for the new ladies to find the important posts. 
REMEMBER - I am checking the forum every little while and if you are really stuck don't hesitate to private mail me. 
===============
How are the rest of you doing? I know it is hard to finish a sweater when we have our Christmas knitting to do but I do hope you will finish your sweaters as I know you will be proud of them when they are done. It will be an accomplishment and you might decide to do another one! I would love to know if any of you are getting close to finishing. Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

hi shirl just checking in i had i sholder put tog but have been so involved with socks and christmas that i forgot what i did, and of course i did't make a note so had to pull it out,will try agian as soon as my brain calms down,i'm loving the sweater, and am considering doing them for my 8&10 yr old grand sons just have to get their messurments or find a size 10 pattern, i know that they would love them in camo


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

I can hardly wait to start. I am going to pick up the yarn in the morning and will let you know just how I do. I will make a pull over and do the turtle neck as you suggested. I am so excited over this. I have only made baby sweaters and have a cardigan started, a kit from Mary Maxim that I bought over 20 years ago Thank you. I would love to finish the cardigan but it is seed stitch and decreasing has me stumped on how to keep it in the correct stitches. Nina or 9a


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Shirley
I just have the neck of my pullover. After reading the last few posts I might take out the bottom and do a 2x2 rib and then do the same for the neck and make it into a turtleneck. I am not sure yet. How many stitches did you have for your neck and how many for the bottom. I just want to compare. It makes figuring easier. I love the sweater, but not the figuring part.
I will take a picture and post it if I can remember how. My DD in AZ showed me and I took notes. I can only try.
I also did a cartigan. I finished the yokes and did 9 inches on the back but ended up with 12 on the front also the neck looks like it will be a v neck. I will be frogging that and figuring out what to do. Maybe I will look at a cartigan collar/neckline pattern. I don't really like collars and just want a rib neck 1x1 or 2x2.


----------



## RGlad

I am finishing sweater number 2, just have to sew up the seams tonight. It has a lot of seed stitch, and I figured out how to do the decreases on it. I can tell you what I did if you like, Nina. I keep coming back to this KAL to help me sort out my sweater as I have gone along. I'll post a picture once I get it sewn up.


----------



## Designer1234

each of us is different. I think there is information on this link as to how to figure out your neck. I do each one differently, depending on how many stitches I end up with on the front and back yoke for the neck. 

It is important that you use smaller needles for the neck ribbing if you are going to do a neck rib. For a turtle neck you can use a few more stitches than the regular neck rib. don't worry if your neck opening seems a bit large.if you use smaller needles and if it is way too large, you can decrease one stitch every 6 stitches around the neck once. (at least that worked for me). It depends on how much too large your sweater neck is. It is a matter of fudging it - I like a fairly tight neck, for my pullovers -- so I go quite deep into the yoke to make sure there is enough room for my head. 

This part requires the most sorting out. no two ever end up the same. post if you still need some answers and I will count my stitches on a couple of my sweaters and see if I can find the answers. Each of us is so different in size, shape etc. that is why, once you have confidence in this sweater you can design one to fit you. I always end up with a few too many stitches but the smaller needles and decreasing a few seems to solve it. 

It also is the same with a cardigan. Myneck on my green sweater is quite a bit larger than the neck on my red cardigan. You learn as you go along. Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Checking in Shirley,
I am busy working on Christmas gifts as is everyone else, but still try to put a little time on my sweater. I am on the sleeves. I have decided to put a hood on it, so it will be a little longer to get it finished.
I haven't decided on a closure as yet, but am considering just leaving it plain as I don't often close sweaters and there is always a shawl pin that can be used.


----------



## Designer1234

that works well. I rarely button a cardigan- so I am thinking that 
from now on I will just put a closure of some sort at the top.

Glad to hear you are coming along with your sweater. 

let me know when you start the hood. I think I have a 
generic pattern as to how to make a hood. will look it up.

Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> that works well. I rarely button a cardigan- so I am thinking that
> from now on I will just put a closure of some sort at the top.
> 
> Glad to hear you are coming along with your sweater.
> 
> let me know when you start the hood. I think I have a
> generic pattern as to how to make a hood. will look it up.
> 
> Shirley


A hood sounds great. I finished my pullover tonight. would it be possible to post the pattern for the hood. I might try it on my cardigan. I haven't decided what to do. I really like my pullover. The neck is a little large but will look nice with a turtleneck under.


----------



## Designer1234

R Glad -- good for you! I am so glad you are nearly finished your 2nd sweater. You did such a great job on the first on. Is this a
pullover or a cardigan. 

I am looking foreward to seeing a picture. You make my heart sing -- nothing is nicer for a teacher than for someone who has never done something to learn something new and do such a great job. I will always remember your picture as you are the first one to finish a sweater on this forum!


----------



## Designer1234

I am glad you finished your lst sweater. I hope you will put a picture in. I will check out information and instructions for a hood and post it tomorrow. I believe you go straight up from the neckand then sew the top together. will double check and let you ladies know. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

I will try a picture. My photography is not the greatest. I got some tips from my DD in AZ and she showed my how to post. I took notes and tried it on her computer. Now I will try it for the first time on my computer without her sitting next to me. I will wait until tomorrow. I am wearing the sweater now.


----------



## DanaKay

I plan to use the varigated yarn for the hood and thought I would either 3 needle cast off the top or kitchener stitch. That will depend on how fitted or not I make the hood. 
The 3 needle I think would be firmer for a more fitted hood. 
I am leaning more to the larger flouncier hood that will lay more like a big collar when not up on the head. In that event I will use the kitchener stitch

Then when I put on my front bands I will continue that pattern up around the hood and down the other side using the solid color yarn. I may or may not put a row or two of the varigated yarn in the band, as I am thinking I will have a 2 to 2.5 inch band.
I am so loving this!:-D


----------



## Designer1234

one thing that confused me when I first started posting a picture here -- it takes a few minutes for the picture to show up. so when you click on send - don't worry if it doesn't show immediately. 

if you have any problems email me privately and I can help you post a picture. I am so glad you finished one and are working on another! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

"I am so loving this!"

I love starting a sweater and having no idea of what I will end up with. I have saved all sorts of patterns but I always seem to end up doing my own thing. It is nice to have people ask you on the street -where did you get that pattern, or I LOVE your sweater and it is so different. it is very satisfying.

Once you do your own and have figured out your sizes - you will find the same thing happens to you! Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Guess that makes us process knitters Shirley. Though I also enjoy the finished product, as I know you do also. 
Its the starting and having it evolve. 
Trying this and that to see the effect, not thinking about the hours it took to get there only to take it out because it didn't work the way you thought and working it until it suits.
This sweater started out being one way, then another and another, so once it is finished we will see what type of sweater it ends up being.
Been thinking about what you said about putting a button at the top of a sweater. That would be a really good idea with having a hood. :-D


----------



## RGlad

I finished this, my second sweater tonight! It has seed stitch on the bottom, top, and sleeves. Rolled collar. The neck is big, but so is his head! The back (between seed stitch portions) is reverse stockinette so the smooth side is towards him. He and I are both quite pleased with the result! I hope the pictures aren't too dark.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Lovely!!


----------



## pattys76

Looks Great!! I love the detail!


----------



## jmai5421

I love the detail, neat sweater. I am anxious to finish my cardi as I didn't use any imagination. I have plenty of stash to start a third and more. I need to work on fit. I will take the picture today and post it. I like all of your ideas. Dana Kay. I am anxious to see your sweater.


----------



## fibrefay

Nice pattern. Congratulations, well done!


----------



## Designer1234

Great job! I hope it will keep him nice and warm as your weather is much like BC's and it can be damp and chilly. I like the fact that you put a design in it with seed stitch. 

I really am so pleased that you are doing so well. You mentioned awhile ago that you were going to do two or 3. I will look for my information as to how to get the right sized neck for sweaters -- I have it somewhere. 

When you get to the next one , don't cast off quite so many for your neck. I make my neck deeper (decrease down lower on my front yoke --so that the measurement of the shoulder is a bit wider, but the neck is shaped like an oval from the back down to the front , rather than a circlel across the width. 

It is hard to explain. Also use smaller needles . measure the head of the person you are making it for, and try to make your opening slightly larger than the head. Then when you put your neck on it- it should fit. I like the 
rolled collar - they are great when the neck is larger,

I like the look of this one. he will look good with a turtle neck t shirt or 
a regular t shirt under neath. Excellent job! You are my prize pupil!


----------



## RGlad

Thank you Shirley! The neck did turn out larger than I expected. I measured his head (big head, 23") and calculated but I must have gotten something wrong along the way. 

I told one of my daughters that I would do one for her and I am waiting for her to send her measurements and color choices. She lives in Wisconsin, also a rather cold winter area. I have more yarn to make another one for me as well (I am really liking to do pullovers) but that will have to stay on the back burner until next month at least. That is, unless I get very busy and knit up the hats I need very quickly. Then I can start sooner.


----------



## jmai5421

I like your neck Shirley. Mine doesn't quite lay flat. I am going to tink it back and maybe decrease in the front or use another size smaller needle. I knit the sweater on size 9 and the ribbing on size 7. You will see when I post the picture. My daughter said to take the picture with the sun coming in the bay windows to the back of me. She has lived in AZ too long. It is not very bright today. She suggested the living room but when we had somone out to give us an estimate to add more insulation, my DH told him there were a couple of boxes in the attic. They have been there 25years. Anyway a couple of boxes turned out to be 8 boxes, several dish box size from the moving company. They were all filled with my sons tonka trucks and mighty tonkas. My DH proceded to line them up in front of the couch. I was goiong to take a picture of him doing this-Grandpa playing trucks. Now I am waiting for him to re-pack them and put them over head in the garage. My kitchen floor will have to do for the picture with artificial light.


----------



## jmai5421

My pullover sweater. Any suggestions as to the neck Shirley. I guess I can't post it. I have followed her(my daughters) instructions but can't find the brouse button. I went to help on KP it says to click the brouse button below. I can't find anyword brouse anyplace on the screen. I must be blind. Anyway i do like my sweater and even took a picture of the back of the one I am making into a cartigan.


----------



## jmai5421

I pushed a few buttons and clicked a few things and it is on KP, how, I don't know. Disregard the part about not being able to post. I did it. I don't have a very good picture of the neck, but if you look closely you can see it is bunched up a little bit. that is where I have to tink and use a size smaller needle or decrease.


----------



## Designer1234

It is lovely -- I love your colors. YOu did a great job. I would think if you 
user smaller needles it would make a difference and make it a rib -- either 
k1 p1 oe k2 p2

I am so glad you are doing a Cardigan too. When you cast off for the neck on the fronts, don't cast off too many stitches as remember there will be the front borders as well - (ask me how I know -- I forgot it the first time I decreased for my front necks on both sides of the yoke. I decreased too many and didn't realize it until I went to do the neck. 

As I mentioned in a previous post today --make your neck deeper rather than wider for both the cardigan and the pullover.


----------



## DanaKay

Judy,
Beautiful sweater! Love the colors. Never thought to have the bottom band the same as the varigated. Really nice! What yarn did you use and what is the colorway?
I see what you are saying about your neck, but I think it will be a quick fix. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

How are you 'newbies' doing with the bottom of your sweaters? I have been watching for some questions? 

I am nearly finished my Christmas presents so hope to get working on my purple sweater in the next while. Love the latest finished sweater. they are so interesting and I like all the color choices. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

DanaKay said:


> Judy,
> Beautiful sweater! Love the colors. Never thought to have the bottom band the same as the varigated. Really nice! What yarn did you use and what is the colorway?
> I see what you are saying about your neck, but I think it will be a quick fix. :thumbup:


Hi Dana Kay
I did the bottom band in the same color so as not to draw attention to that part of my anatomy. It is large. Hopefully people will look up, not down.
The varigated is Caron simply soft paints-Harlequin. The purple is from the stash. It was already rolled into balls without the tag but by the feel it is probably Red Heart worsted.
I still haven't tweeked the neck and I plan on redoing the bottom band-same varigated but I don't like how it looks. I am putting everything down for a craft show I am doing next Sat. I am not doing not knitted items but embroidery. It is all Scandinavian. Then a few Christmas items before I finish the cartigan. I am waiting to see your hood and maybe get some pointers on doing a hood. I think that I would like that on my cartigan.


----------



## Designer1234

I am wondering whether we should remove all the pressure and leave our sweaters until after Christmas. 

We could meet again on January 6th or 7th and start the KAL up again? what do you ladies think? 

It isn't much fun for us if we are worrying about not getting at it and when we have other things that are important happening in our lives. I have decided to leave my next sweater until then-- I think I will then make myself a top down, knitted in the round sweater in the purple and finish the coat of many colors I started in shades of purple, some other time. I am making scarves, slippers, mittens and socks and so that is what I have decided to do. 

However, if you do decide to carry on, please post a picture on this forum when you have it finished as we will all want to see! Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering whether we should remove all the pressure and leave our sweaters until after Christmas.
> 
> We could meet again on January 6th or 7th and start the KAL up again? what do you ladies think?
> 
> It isn't much fun for us if we are worrying about not getting at it and when we have other things that are important happening in our lives. I have decided to leave my next sweater until then-- I think I will then make myself a top down, knitted in the round sweater in the purple and finish the coat of many colors I started in shades of purple, some other time. I am making scarves, slippers, mittens and socks and so that is what I have decided to do.
> 
> However, if you do decide to carry on, please post a picture on this forum when you have it finished as we will all want to see! Shirley


I agree and would love to wait until then. There is a lot going on in December besides the last minute things to knit for family and friends. Thank you for waiting until January. I already have wool yarn for another coat of many colors cartigan, but would also be interested in your top down sweater. I also plan on making some of your non-felted slippers as last minute Christmas items.
Judy


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am wondering whether we should remove all the pressure and leave our sweaters until after Christmas.
> 
> We could meet again on January 6th or 7th and start the KAL up again? what do you ladies think?
> 
> It isn't much fun for us if we are worrying about not getting at it and when we have other things that are important happening in our lives. I have decided to leave my next sweater until then-- I think I will then make myself a top down, knitted in the round sweater in the purple and finish the coat of many colors I started in shades of purple, some other time. I am making scarves, slippers, mittens and socks and so that is what I have decided to do.
> 
> However, if you do decide to carry on, please post a picture on this forum when you have it finished as we will all want to see! Shirley


Thanks for the suggestion, Shirley. I have a lot going on right now so my sweater is at a standstill. But I do want to finish it after the first of the year.
JuneK


----------



## dawnprentiss

i may actually get it finished by then and am very excited i know it won't be perfect {already see a boo-boo here and there but as long as i get the technique down i will be thrilled and thanks again shirl for doing this and your patience ... i will definately be doing any other kal 's only way to learn. ;-)


----------



## dawnprentiss

i may actually get it finished by then and am very excited i know it won't be perfect {already see a boo-boo here and there} but as long as i get the technique down i will be thrilled and thanks again shirl for doing this and your patience ... i will definately be doing any other kal 's only way to learn. ;-)


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
I have now finished my sleeves and picked up 94 stitches on my neck for my hood. I have about 2 inches on it right now and am thinking I will have to go up at least 9 inches and then do some short row shaping thus avoiding the need to seam anywhere on the hood.

The total height for the hood should be about 12 inches. 
Wondering if going up 9 inches will be enough to get the 12 inches with short row turning.

I am thinking I should do some increase rows, like we do for sock gussets on toe-up socks. Increasing my stitches by about a third to half perhaps, before I start the short rows.

I am thinking this short row shaping will be a bit of a turning like when we do sock heels only of course on a much larger number of stitches and be a gentler turn.

I recently saw a site with instructions on making dorset buttons. Should I put any buttons on this sweater I think I will make them using this method. http://www.craftstylish.com/item/42688/how-to-make-dorset-buttons

Have any ideas on this plan Shirley?

I would normally give it a go on scrap yarn, but being this time of year, I don't wish to take time to do that, so it will be a try it and rip it if it don't work type of thing.

When I try on this sweater it is so warm and feels so good, I really want to get it done.

I am working on Christmas gifts and have new baby gifts made. Figured I owe this sweater to myself, so it is my gift to myself.
Also it is a gift from you Shirley, because without you this sweater would have never been made. The gift of knowledge is a gift that keeps on giving and is forever. Thank You!


----------



## DanaKay

jmai5421 said:


> DanaKay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judy,
> Beautiful sweater! Love the colors. Never thought to have the bottom band the same as the varigated. Really nice! What yarn did you use and what is the colorway?
> I see what you are saying about your neck, but I think it will be a quick fix. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dana Kay
> I did the bottom band in the same color so as not to draw attention to that part of my anatomy. It is large. Hopefully people will look up, not down.
> The varigated is Caron simply soft paints-Harlequin. The purple is from the stash. It was already rolled into balls without the tag but by the feel it is probably Red Heart worsted.
> I still haven't tweeked the neck and I plan on redoing the bottom band-same varigated but I don't like how it looks. I am putting everything down for a craft show I am doing next Sat. I am not doing not knitted items but embroidery. It is all Scandinavian. Then a few Christmas items before I finish the cartigan. I am waiting to see your hood and maybe get some pointers on doing a hood. I think that I would like that on my cartigan.
Click to expand...

Judy,
I used the little cable twist on the knit stitches every 5th row on my sleeve cuffs and on the bottom band. It is basically a 2x2. On the 5th round slip first knit stitch to cable needle to the back, knit the next stitch and then knit the stitch on the cable. The sixth row completes the pattern, though it is just 2x2 as are the first 4 rounds.

I really like the way it turned out. I went down 2 needle sizes for the sleeve cuffs, but used the same size needle as rest of sweater for the bottom band, so it wouldn't snug in too much. Think I actuallly could have gone up a needle size on the bottom band, but this will do for this sweater.
Next one will have short row treatment on the varigated to shape for the wider girth in the hip area.

On your picture, how many feet away did you stand to get such a nice picture? Wondering if I will need to stand on a chair!


----------



## Designer1234

actually, I did stand on a chair. I wanted a close up of the neck as it is easier to show you than try to explain.

Your sweater sounds great --- I am going to try that rib stitch on my next sweater for the cuffs. I think you are a natural designer as I have re read all your posts and you are thinking all the time like I do. 

The hood sounds good. I made a hood by knitting straight up (I followed the pattern in a book I got from the library- they didn't do any short rows but I think the hood would be better with the short rows. Maybe you could keep track of your stitch number for us and post a picture when it is does.

-----------------
I tried to post some pictures of another sweater I am going to start in January. It is something we could do with another KAL-- the pattern is "neck down jacket" from Knitting pure and simple. I got the pattern at my local yarn store. I have used it as a basic pattern - usually making 'bomber' jackets. \\

I hope to make a straight jacket for the next one one without a bottom band -- and hope to shape it a bit more. I will either use one color or two colors.

If any of you are interested in joining me in making this sweater, let me know and we will do another KAL on a different heading and page. I will also 
do a knit along for the slippers if anyone is interested. It is 
the non felted slippers pattern buy Yuko Nakamura


----------



## DanaKay

Beautiful sweaters/jackets Shirley.
I am with you on whatever Kal when ever you would like to have one. You have freed my mind from thinking I really needed a pattern to make a wearable garment. Sure keeps the mind active!

The cuff's on this sweater are 4 3/4 inches using the cable twist pattern. My upper arms are heavy. I picked up and increased a total of 92 stitches. Then decreased a stitch at beginning and end of row for a 2 stitch decrease every 4th round 18 times. knit 1, k2tog, knit to last 3 stitches, ssk, knit 1.
This gave me an arm length of 13 inches then I continued without decreases until the total length was 16 inches and 56 stitches remaining I started the cuff. 

Hood: I have 94 stitches picked up. To increase by 1/3 I will need to increase 30 stitches rounding off the numbers. this would mean 15 increase rows and I would be increasing on the knit rows only. purling without increasing on the WS row. 
How much length this adds of course depends on your gauge. How many rows per inch. My gauge is: 5st per inch/6 rows per inch using US6/4mm needles. No.4 medium worsted wool yarn. This gauge and 30 rows should increase length 5 inches. 
Once I get to this point I will decide if I need to continue to increasing to obtain intended results. 
Trying on garment will of course be a factor in this decision. 
I don't think I would increase by more than 50% of the total picked up stitches, at this point it will be trial and error.
I am thinking that for a more fitted hood perhaps no increases would be needed and just do some short rows to shape the hood. Maybe someone will play around with that theory on their sweater. Perhaps I will have the opportunity to play with that on one of the grandchildren's sweaters.
For this sweater I am making now I am interested in ending up with a more flouncier hood. Something like you see on an victorian cape.
I plan on using life-lines in the event I need to make corrections in the design.
I'll check in with how and what I end up with this and hopefully will be able to post a picture when all is complete.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Shirley, I have just a small question. This pattern from Berroco http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/freddo/freddo.html has the knitting going from each side to the center. I don't see why it can't be done from cuff to cuff, thus avoiding the center back seam. I'm thinking they only have it done in two pieces for ease of working; managing the whole mass _is_ a tad harder than just dealing with up to half. I don't see any technical reason for it. Do you?


----------



## nanma esther

Shirly my sweater is on hold do to christmas projects, but i would love another sweater kal and both of those above are quite lover..ly


----------



## Designer1234

Jessica Jean -- I really like that pattern. I am going to try it. 

Maybe the girls would like to do it in the KAL -- but until I have done one I wouldn't be of much help. The sweater Pattern I have used is quite easy too (top down, one piece)so maybe the girls could pick one or the other for the new Kal. I intend to start it on another site as this one is getting so many pages it is starting to get difficult to follow when you are first starting. 

Thanks for that link -- I definitely want to try it. Maybe able to start it before Christmas so that at least we can see how it goes. 

I will set up a new Topic right after Christmas or early in the new year - so that the girls can get their patterns, etc. 

Either Pattern would make a nice cardigan. Shirley

There are lots of ways you could incorporate stitches or design elements into this pattern and it is marked 'easy' which is good as a basic sweater.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

That's great, but (whiningly) you didn't answer my question!! Is there any technical reason it can_not_ be worked continuously from cuff to cuff?

:-D


----------



## fibrefay

Lovely bomber jacket and pink jacket, Shirley. Thanks for the link Jessica-Jean. It sounds interesting and I agree it would be nice without the back seam. Still, it it a great pattern to try. Like the collar that can be buttoned up high to keep your neck warm.


----------



## Designer1234

To do it in one piece might be feasible as far as the knitting is concerned, but I am not sure at all whether you would have problems with the sweater losing its shape -- I think the neck portion might be difficult without the back seam .
. 

When you do top down knitting even without seams the rows are going in a direction which to me seems to control the shape.

There would be no seams at all on the whole sweater and I do think that as it would be knitted from sleeve to sleeve it would be a long stretch from cuff to cuff -- I am afraid you would have to try it yourself or get the answer from someone else. I doubt that I would try it. 

I always do things the way they make sense to me and therefore I would likely do it in two pieces. I do think that
the way the pattern is shown would be very successful and I think I will try it. 

Sorry -- I skimmed your question -- didn't really read what you were asking. What do you think about it? Do you feel it could work? or does anyone else out there think it would be workable in one large piece? Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I just downloaded the pattern. It might be easier to make it a pullover if you could figure out a method of doing the neck- but to knit around the neck and use the pattern as shown, only in one piece including the two fronts (cardigan)would not make much sense to me.


----------



## nanma esther

i have knitted a pullover lacy from elbow to elbow along ago but saw the pattern recently i'll see if i can find it


----------



## Designer1234

Thanks Nan-ma-- it would be interesting to see it. Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

I thought I saw somewhere recently where someone made a book about side to side knitting. I think it was on Knitting Daily, but don't quote me on that.

I didn't read the pattern, but thought that the reason for doing the sweater in two pieces was because it was a cardigan and that made it an easier make.
If I were to make this, I would not bind off the back stitches, but would put them on a stitch holder and when both sides were made, I would do a 3 stitch bind off, if I wished a firm seam to help perhaps hold shape, should I be concerned about that depending on the yarn used.
A second option would be to keep the stitches live on stitch holders and then kitchener stitch the two back pieces together, should my fabric seem to be firm enough to hold the shape, as say Red Heart Supersaver would be in my opinion. I am not familiar with the yarn used in the pattern.
That being said, you must keep in mind that the stitches are running on the horizontal and the that would be the direction of the most give, should the piece go out of shape. This may well be the reason for the two piece construction.
Still in all, it is an interesting concept.


----------



## pattys76

Jessica-Jean said:


> Shirley, I have just a small question. This pattern from Berroco http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/freddo/freddo.html has the knitting going from each side to the center. I don't see why it can't be done from cuff to cuff, thus avoiding the center back seam. I'm thinking they only have it done in two pieces for ease of working; managing the whole mass _is_ a tad harder than just dealing with up to half. I don't see any technical reason for it. Do you?


Jessica Jean, Did they have a specific join for that pattern, I just skimmed it. If not I think this new join (well, new to me) Would look really cute. Here's a link for it. http://knitfreedom.com/advanced/russian-grafting
I agree with Shirley, I think it would be really awkward to try to make it all in one piece, you would still have to make the front seperately to the shoulder, at least that's the way it looks to me anyway, from the sketch they showed.


----------



## pattys76

Shirley, I think that putting it off until after the first of the year would be a great idea! If I get the chance I'll keep working on it, but I'm really trying to get the afghan I'm working on done ASAP. The couple it's for don't know about it, but I still feel the pressure to get it done, it's a wedding present and they got married in June. I didn't start it until the middle of July, and I'm a little over half way done.


----------



## DanaKay

pattys76,
would you have the braid as an accent on the right side or have it on the inside. I believe if I remember correctly when used on socks the braid is turned to the inside and the join is pretty much invisible on the outside.
I had forgotten about that join as I haven't used it to date.


----------



## pattys76

I'd say you could do it either way, if you want the braid for decoration, do it from the outside. If you want it to be more invisible, do it from the inside. I might even do it from the outside using the contrasting color for the bands for the seam.


----------



## Designer1234

I think your thinking is correct. I would agree on everything you have said . I still think though, that the back seam would be helpful in keeping the sweater's shape - especially a worsted or sport weight cardigan. I might be incorrect but I still think it 
would stretch too much without the back stitches -- you could always put a cable or a design down the back as a design effect.


----------



## Designer1234

Great minds think alike!!! grin. I was just answering one post without reading the posts about a braid. I was thinking of a braid worked into the seam and possibly a braid or other pattern (coordinated with the back, down the fronts. 

I really think it is much like the neck down sweater pattern - once you have the basic pattern you can do all sorts of things.

I do think that IF you wanted to do it all in one piece, a braid, or patterned stitch placed in a couple of places would help keep the sweater's shape and keep it from stretching - this is an interesting concept. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

Great minds think alike!!! grin. I was just answering one post without reading the posts about a braid. I was thinking of a braid worked into the seam and possibly a braid or other pattern (coordinated with the back, down the fronts. 

I really think it is much like the neck down sweater pattern - once you have the basic pattern you can do all sorts of things.

I do think that IF you wanted to do it all in one piece, a braid, or patterned stitch placed in a couple of places would help keep the sweater's shape and keep it from stretching - this is an interesting concept. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

oops! sorry for the double post


----------



## pattys76




----------



## fibrefay

Thanks for the link for Russian grafting. Great idea, patty76. I was wondering if it rubs on the heel if it was grafted on the inside. Did you find that it did that, DanaKay?


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Having been forced to wear dresses with zippers up the spine and also forced to sit back against hardwood pews as a child .... I detest anything that might form an uncomfortable seam/lump on my back. IF I were to make it in two pieces, as written, I'd want to graft/Kitchner the back. That's one heck of a lot of stitches to graft - like several _dozen_ sock or mitten ends!


----------



## pattys76

I can understand your point!


----------



## fibrefay

I have only done Kitchener drafting in a sample, but if it is flatter than the Russian one, then it would be better. I was thinking about the baby shoes on the Russian grafting webpage - I don't think the seam on the inside would be comfortable.


----------



## jmai5421

Hi I have read all the posts and I am with Shirley on starting new in Jan. I would also like the top down pullover. Thank you Shirley for doing this KAL and the new KAL. You are so patient. Thank you for all your time. I will be with you for the sweater KAL in 2012 also if you do the slipper KAL. You explain things so well and help so many of us.
JessicaJean I love your new pattern. I am not sure how I would do it. I will be interested to hear how you do it and what everyone else has to say. There are so many neat ideas out there. I love the brainstorming.
Thanks DanaKay for the hood pattern. I just might do that on my cartigan.
By the way Shirley I love your cartigans/bomber jackets. The colors are neat and love the collars. I am not much of a collar person, but I like yours. I might have to try them.
Judy


----------



## DanaKay

fibrefay said:


> Thanks for the link for Russian grafting. Great idea, patty76. I was wondering if it rubs on the heel if it was grafted on the inside. Did you find that it did that, DanaKay?


The graft would be on a sock at the toe, and I haven't tried it. You are on your own if you have a need on a heel, sorry.
I just thought as did Patty that it could be used as a design feature on the sweater pattern Jessica Jean brought to our attention, as it is sideways knit in two pieces.


----------



## DanaKay

Judy,
My fingers and brain get ahead of me, as they seem to know what to do better than I do!
I believe that normally a neck is somewhere between 60 to 70 stitches, and Shirley can correct that if I am wrong about that. I had already increased by approx 50%, since I increased as I picked up on the neck!
Anyway the 94 stitches I mentioned in the earlier post app I increased to 96 stitches as I basically marked off my hood in thirds, 32 stitches each section. 
This gives you 16 wrapped stitches on either side of the center stitches.
I tried to increase to 120 stitches and with the varigated yarn it gave an unpleasing pooling, so I ripped and went back to 96 stitches. I think depending on what look you desire in a hood, the larger amount of stitches would work okay on solid color yarn.
So far I am finding that if you have a nice draping yarn that the higher(inches) up you go before doing the short row shaping the more drape you would have in the back, at least that is what it was looking like until I saw I wouldn't have enough yarn to continue and ripped back still again.

Wish I would have waited to do that, as I stopped over to the JoAnn's just to see if they had more of the varigated and in a dye lot that was close to what I was using and well somedays even a blind squirrel finds an acorn!
They had two skeins the same dye lot! Keep in mind that I bought what they had when I purchased the yarn for this sweater and was told that was all they had at the time.(me thinks perhaps we were dealing with a somewhat lazy store employee).
No matter now, I have plenty of yarn to pursue the ins and outs of this hood.
I will keep you posted to any changes if what I am saying don't work.
I think you will be happy with the 96 stitches. I actually have 98 counting first and last stitches for ease of picking up for the band stitches.


----------



## DanaKay

Okay, I have frogged and frogged, tried this and tried that, but I think I found what I was doing was making the short row shaping too sharp and need it to be more gradual. So I will do this one last time for this sweater. 
I am going to have 5 stitches between each wrapped stitch. If that gives the results I see in my mind, I am going to pick up for the front band and this sweater will be completed!
If it does not give me the desired results I will take back the short row shaping and kitchener the top of the hood, and play around with the short row shaping when I have time to fiddle with it more than here during the holidays.


----------



## pattys76

Sounds like a plan to me! Good luck, I hope it works.


----------



## jmai5421

Wow Dana Kay You are up early or still knitting. That sounds like a plan. Good luck, I hope it works. I am anxious to see a picture.
Judy


----------



## DanaKay

Judy,
Still up. I think comes from working the graveyard shift for 20 some years.
I hope it works too!
I have 2 pairs of socks to the heel flap stage, one pair at the gusset stage, because I just haven't gotten back to them, and another pair 2 inches yet to the toes. I will be working on them for about an hour, then I will get a few hours sleep.
I also completed a pair that went out the door as soon as done as part of a baby shower gift. She ask for a pair to wear in the hospital.
Other than that I have been knitting and ripping on the hood. I have to get back to the Grand daughter's sweater, so I can get started on one for a Grandson. He's the one who is slowly learning to knit. 
Two weeks ago he learned to make a slip knot and cast on his own stitches. He was so excited about being able to do that! He just turned 8. He was telling everyone, I know how to make a slip knot!
He told me I needed to make a sweater for him to wear when it gets cool in the evenings.That was in September. 
Told me that when he gets to be expert at knitting he could help me make the sweater!
Got to love a child like that!
Do you get up this early everyday?


----------



## jmai5421

Usually and we go to bed early. My DH gets up early to read before he goes to work. I try to sleep in but he comes in the bedroom to ask where this is and where that is and if it is ok to do this. You get the picture, why stay in bed. He can't find it even if you tell him exactly where it is. He is a klutz in the kitchen. It is easier for me to get up and do it rather than clean up the mess. Then it is my time on the computer before I start my day-knit and sew, sew and knit. Maybe work on cleaning the house, but it just gets dirty.
Neat that you are teaching your grandson to knit. I want to try with my granddaughters this summer when they come. I tried with the oldest with ADHD but she wasn't ready. I will try with her again this summer. The next one has no interest. I am sure number 3 will enjoy it. This will be her first year coming from AZ to MN. She is 5 but I am sure she will want to learn.
Off to my machine to sew for the craft show. It is machine embroidery so while I am watching the machine so it doesn't catch or jump stitches etc I knit or sew. While I am watching the machine I knit or sometimes sew garments on my really old machine. I am making the grands pj's for Christmas plus two favorite great nieces. Then I will make and embroider Christmas skirts and shirts for all of them. The boy, well he is two and not interested in wearables. I do embroider shirts with firetrucks or other earth moving vehicles. When we go to AZ to visit, I bring him a new car or truck. I get a hug and thanks and he hops into grandpa's lap and I am history. He sticks to grandpa like fly paper.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh my Judy, I can so relate! I was just thinking the other day, how much more time I would have to knit/crochet if I didn't have to stop to get this or that because it can't seen to be located right in front of his face! I say he can't turn on water without making a mess!
I think it is just a man thing and how they are geared or something!
Gave me a chuckle to know I am not alone in all that! Probably our fault for spoiling them.
Domonick is the only grandchild that is interested in knitting. He says he wants to learn to crochet too. He loves the feel of yarn and is totally taken with what some sticks and string can make. I think he will be a process knitter. I don't push him at all, except I do tell him that he should practice if he want to get good at knitting. He'll knit a row or two, then put it down for weeks at a time. He did make a dishcloth of sorts and gave it to his mother. He's so thrilled she uses it to wash dishes. 
At first he would tell me, my mom isn't using my dishcloth, and seemed so disappointed. 
I told her. She said she hated to use it because it was the first thing he made and she wanted to keep it. 
I told her to use it and let him know that she likes it enough to use. Its a form of encouragement.

Damian is like your grandson with his pappy. Now that he is older, they go shopping for this toy or whatever and pappy don't know how to say No! They are always together.
The grands say its like Christmas every weekend when they come to Gram's and Pap's. Guess they are spoiled some.


----------



## Designer1234

I am teaching my 8 year old GD to knit - and I started her with size 8 needles and cotton for a dish cloth. I taught her the knit stitch first and she knitted 
about 6 rows the first lesson. I explained garter stitch and showed her that both sides of the dish cloth were the same and that the stitches all looked like half donuts. 

She did one dishcloth in knit stitch both sides. 

Then I showed her how I cast on -with adults I would teach it first but I figure 
if she can actually knit at her age she will keep interested. I plan on teaching her 'cast on' when we start the next dish cloth! I then taught her the purl stitch and she is knitting a stocking stitch dish cloth. She knows that if all the little circles (half donuts are in front - she should purl and if it is smooth and all the stitches are V's she should knit. She has no trouble 
knowing whether she is knitting the front or the back. The main problem she is having is the first stitch on the row. so I told her she could slip it and since then there have been no mistakes. 

She finished her stocking stitch dish cloth and is making more for Christmas presents. 

We are now doing l0 stitches knit and l0 stitches purl and l0 stitch knit for the pattern and she understood the difference as soon as she started. I am amazed at how quickly she has picked it up.

She comes up once a week and knits 3 rows at least every night at home - she decided she wanted to do 'homework"

She said "Nana, can you believe I can REALLY KNIT? what a joy. Shirley


----------



## fibrefay

Just love the picture of Hayley. What a lovely girl and such dedication, thanks to her Nanna. She'll be a super knitter one day and probably be designing her own things very soon. Nice yarn, Hayley! Keep up the good work. Would love to see some more of her work, too.


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
That is what I started Domonick on also, # 8 needles and dishcloth cotton. He don't take it home. He says things get lost there, since there are 6 children. 
He has problems with the first stitch too. I'll have to remember to tell him about slipping the first stitch when next he picks up the needles. His tension is getting better so I will soon have him do the purl stitch.

I am now picking up the stitches on the front bands and hood of my sweater! I am so excited to be about finished with it. It wlll take a lttle blocking once finished.
The hood was easy once I figured it out, sure played around with it enough and know the results of doing different types of short row shaping, so it was time well spent.

I have a top down sweater to get made for my sister, so the one for the January Kal won't be for me. I will finally get her sweater made!


----------



## Lrushefsky

would like to sign on also. I do a lot of knitting but always want to try new things. I think a pullover would be good since I have serveral cardigans and I need a new sweater. Thanks for your ideas. Linda


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
My sweater is made! I will try and get some pictures as it is now, however I will be taking the fronts and hood band back out. 
It needs a bit of a re-do because I picked up too many stitches along the hood, like maybe 50 too many! 
Since I need to do this to be happy, I will also make the band a little wider.
Other then that, I am really liking this sweater! It will be what I reach for this winter.
I put a single crochet row around the whole of the sweater. There are two places I will make and put a button. The buttonhole is simply a chain 3 over two stitches on the band edge. When not being used the buttonholes blend in with the trim and aren't easily noticed.
I thought about doing a backward single crochet as a second trim row and may give that a go and see if I like it or not, since that crochet stitch gives a firm edge, so may not work well.
Hmmmm! doesn't sound like this sweater is finished, does it?
The basic construction is. Its just these little touches left to complete.
You know what is so neat about this? It's that I know each and every stitch and exactly how it is constructed and if I would ever decide to make any changes, I can easily do that!
I don't have to hunt up the pattern or be afraid that I'll mess it up. Such a sense of accomplishment! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

I am so proud of you. You REALLY designed your own sweater. I hope you will take some pictures as I am really looking forward to seeing it. I have followed your sweater along with you from the beginning and it will be a piece of art. 

I would suggest you go back through the topic file and transfer all your knitting discussions and ideas into (my pages) by copying and pasting (click on my pages at the top) then you won't have to read the whole topic to find your information for your sweater. I am going to do it too if you don't mind. You came up with some great ideas. I have started doing the instructions from page one so that I can teach my sweater again. Good job. PLEASE put in some pictures now and then when you have finished doing the final touches. good for you.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> I am so proud of you. You REALLY designed your own sweater. I hope you will take some pictures as I am really looking forward to seeing it. I have followed your sweater along with you from the beginning and it will be a piece of art.
> 
> I would suggest you go back through the topic file and transfer all your knitting discussions and ideas into (my pages) by copying and pasting (click on my pages at the top of each page next to private messages) then you won't have to read the whole topic to find your information for your sweater. I am going to do your too if you don't mind. You came up with some great ideas. I have started doing the instructions from page one so that I can teach my sweater again. Good job. PLEASE put in some pictures now and then when you have finished doing the final touches. good for you.


----------



## Designer1234

when you do your backward crochet use a larger hook- I use that stitch all the time as it gives such a lovely finished look. I sometimes go up 2 - 3 sizes in the hook. It will give it a nice finished look. I did it on one or two of my sweaters and I often finish off my newsboy caps with that stitch. In fact I did it on the avatar picture of my sweater with the crochet yoke and sleeves if you look closely you can see it. S

Shirley (designer1234)


----------



## fibrefay

That's a lovely cardigan, Shirley. I like the yarn or did you work the patchwork pattern yourself? Lovely top done in crochet and nice finish with contrast edging. Glad you posted the picture as we can see the different stitches clearly. I really love this one. Beautiful work. 
One could also add sections in a different type of yarn or embroider some areas for an interesting 3D touch to it. So many ways to create new designs and that's what makes it so inspiring!!


----------



## DanaKay

I hope to have someone take a picture with it on me tomorrow. Keep in mind when you see it, that it also will not yet be blocked.


----------



## DanaKay

Here I hope is pictures of my sweater. Overcast today so tried to get pictures as good as I could with the lighting I have available at the moment.
Pockets are on front in with the varigation.
It is not blocked.
Once I get my buttons made and placed and the re-do I will hopefully be able to post a better picture in better lighting.


----------



## Designer1234

DANA KAY--W O W!!! I love what you did on the yoke! I never thought of doing that! It is wonderful. You are a designer, I can tell by your posts and I think this sweater is absolutely gorgeous! Is that your own Pattern for the flower? I would love to learn it! what a great job you did.

It is so great for me to know that I helped you design something so wonderful. You will really 'go for it now! 

Ladies, isn't this something? May I put it on my blog?


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
The pattern on the yoke is not mine, (I should be so talented, alas I am not.)
The pattern is from 50 Fabulous Knit Stitches by Rita Weiss.
I talked about knitting a zipper right in the sweater, then decided not to do that. If I were to do so though, I would have put the right side in along with the first row of right side knitting, after the stitch pick-up I think, and the left side zipper piece I would put the last row of the band, right before the trim. Least ways I think that would work, without trying it, anything could change when actually working the idea. I am thinking this would be an invisible zipper closing and the right band would still have the buttonhole in the trim and a button placed where the stitches were picked up for the left side band. Feel free to try that out if you are so inclined.
You put the pictures where ever you wish Shirley. If not for you, I would have never attempted this sweater. Thank You!


----------



## Lrushefsky

omg it is great , I never would have thought to add the design in the yoke. I have to get knitting now


----------



## sandymac

Hope it's not to late to join in.I'm new here as of about 10 min. ago.Sandy


----------



## dqquilter

Shirley, I would love to have a pattern for both cardigan and the pullover. I will start with whatever the group decides on...Thanks for the opportunity to knit with new friends...


----------



## Designer1234

After Christmas (sometime the first week in January) I am going to open a new topic and teach the coat of many colors basic coat and pullover again. I am also going to suggest that those who would like to do a 'top down sweater' in the round can join me as that is what I will be doing. 

I will gather all the information from this link together and set up another forum as there are over 30 pages here and it is hard to find all the information. I am not asking for a 'sign up' I will announce on here when I am starting the new forum with the new sweaters but those who started here can either join us or carry on here as this will remain an open discussion forum. I hope that is okay with all of you. 

There are a fair number of people who have mentioned they would like to do another one. 

Dana Kay shows you what you can do with a bit of imagination and the basic idea of how to go about doing a sweater without a pattern or with a basic pattern. 

I will be working on a straight pattern from the pattern I used which is shown below. The coat of many colors information is on page one, and starts on page four of this forum and if any of you want to get ready to start just go for it.

A few others asked if we could do a 'KAL"( knit along ) to do the non felted slippers -- they are quite easy but the pattern is a bit challenging for a new knitter. 

The top down sweater pattern I will be following is:

"Knitting pure and simple" neck down jacket pattern #201 which I purchased at my lys. It is also on line on the KPS site.

I am thinking of doing this one in or Mauve (CDN) or lilac US grin, and a touch of purple but haven't decided for sure. 

It is not a difficult pattern - I think I will be doing a staight jacket rather than the 'bomber' jacket - and will put in some different stitches.


----------



## DanaKay

Thank you all for your kind words!:-D I am so tickled and thrilled that I have been able to accomplish this work.

I started out following Shirley's instructions, then there was talk of doing the varigated part as one piece......I had my front pieces made, and put the pockets in as I made the fronts. I was making the back piece when it was thought that one piece would work, I took what I had made of the back and continued on from the right front panel I unbound off my stitches from the front pieces and put them on stitch holders and kitchener stitched the front panels to the back panel on the left side. To put a pocket in the left side had I made the varigated piece all in one big piece I would have had to bind off where I wanted the pocket to be and then cast on stitches on the next row. 

I like to keep my stitches alive until I make a final decision on what I want to do or how I want something to look. I kept my shoulder stitches live also and did a 3 needle bind off which really gives a super nice seam.


----------



## Designer1234

Dana Kay -- would you be willing to show us the 3 needle bindoff as well as the kitchener stitch when we do our new sweaters? I hope you will help with the KAL as I value your ideas. I will do a workshop on the slippers in the new forum once I set it up. I am looking forward to this. I am also wondering whether you would mind showing us how to put in a pocket while we are working on our sweaters - what do you think - would you help me with this KAL? 

Shirley


----------



## DanaKay

Designer1234 said:


> Dana Kay -- would you be willing to show us the 3 needle bindoff as well as the kitchener stitch when we do our new sweaters? I hope you will help with the KAL as I value your ideas. I will do a workshop on the slippers in the new forum once I set it up. I am looking forward to this. I am also wondering whether you would mind showing us how to put in a pocket while we are working on our sweaters - what do you think - would you help me with this KAL?
> 
> Shirley


I can certainly try and tell you how I make the pockets. It all starts with knowing how large you want your pocket, and where you want the pocket on your sweater. Knowing your gauge....stitches per inch really helps. I had 5 stitches to the inch on my sweater. 
I place the bottom of my pocket approx 2 inches from the bottom edge of the varigated. This measurement does not include the bottom band.
I allow 4 inches for the opening to put my hand in my pocket. You would need to allow more room for say a mans hand or larger size hands. I add (1) inch on each size of the 4 inches for a total of 6 inches. I then knit a 6 x 6 inch square. DONOT bind off, put the stitches on a stitch holder. 
I bind off on the purl row where I want the opening to my pocket to be, then on the next knit row (1) inch above/below (depending on the direction of your right side row), of opening I start knitting in my pocket back. Basically I knit the first 5 stitches of my pocket back stitches together with the stitches on my sweater front.
I then slip the rest of the stitches onto my left hand needle from the stitch holder and knit the stitches allowed for pocket opening and knit the last (1) inch of the pocket back stitches together with the stitches on my sweater front. Now my pocket is in and have three sides to sew on the wrong side of my sweater. I only go through the back bumps on the sweater so the seam don't show on the front of my sweater. 
The dress on the pockets is made by picking up stitches directly under the bound off stitches of the pocket opening and knitting a couple of rows (garter stitch) everything else I tried wanted to curl, and I didn't want to seam the whole edge of the dressing down.

The kitchener stitch is just like you do at the toes of top-down socks.

The three needle bind off : Right sides of work facing each other, equal number of stitches on both pieces.
Live stitches on each piece, needles facing to the right.
insert third needle as if to knit into first stitch on the front needle, then insert needle into the first stitch on the back needle, knit the two stitches together. One stitch is now on the third needle. repeat with the next stitch on front and back needle. When you have 2 stitches on the third needle you slip the first stitch you put on over the stitch you just put on like we do when binding off.

You Tube.com also has many videos on the kitchener stitch and the Three needle bind off. If you find visual helpful.

Shirley, I will help you any way I can. I am looking forward to the slippers, they will make nice gifts for the grandchildren. 
Sort of already know what I want a top down sweater to look like. 
I am thinking of making it 2x2 ribbing with the little cable twist I used in my cardigan. I want to play around with that anyhow. 
I am thinking in sport weight wool. Haven't decided if just the sleeves will be in the 2x2 ribbing cable twist or the whole sweater.
Are you planning both pullover and cardigan for the top-down as with the coat of many colors?

Let me know if you know what I am talking about with the directions I gave. I figure if you don't understand what I am saying, then the other ladies who may be interested won't understand either.


----------



## RGlad

Wow, that is a BEAUTIFUL sweater! I am so impressed! All I can think is, wow wow wow!


----------



## DanaKay

RGlad said:


> Wow, that is a BEAUTIFUL sweater! I am so impressed! All I can think is, wow wow wow!


Thank You, Rose.
What are you working on now?


----------



## RGlad

I am working on hawk hats for the Christmas bazaar at my school in a couple weeks, but I get tired of them so I have done some other hats, mittens, gloves and socks here and there as well. Did a hat for my grandson tonight at his request.


----------



## DanaKay

RGlad said:


> I am working on hawk hats for the Christmas bazaar at my school in a couple weeks, but I get tired of them so I have done some other hats, mittens, gloves and socks here and there as well. Did a hat for my grandson tonight at his request.


Sounds like you are pretty busy. You knit so fast! Do you Pick or Throw?
I have been making socks also, and sweaters for the grandchildren. One sweater is up to the armholes, a pullover(crocheted) is completed, and I have the yarn for another sweater I want to do a bit of color work on.
I also, for a change of pace, have knit about a dozen dishclothes. 
I wore my sweater so my DIL could see it this evening when I took the grandchildren back, now they all want my sweater! Started to tell me what colors they want! Guess they never heard of one-of-a-kind! Ha!


----------



## RGlad

I throw. Had to chuckle at the grandkid requests you're getting. I get that from the kids at school. I have a group of girls that want me to knit them socks, they promise to wear them every time we have a math test, sisterhood of socks, they say. I say, I will not knit you all socks but I will teach you to knit your own if you like.


----------



## DanaKay

Shirley,
I can't figure out how to cut and paste on this blasted internet exployer I think it is the latest addition. I am running windows 7.
When I right click the cut and paste isn't available.


----------



## DanaKay

RGlad said:


> I throw. Had to chuckle at the grandkid requests you're getting. I get that from the kids at school. I have a group of girls that want me to knit them socks, they promise to wear them every time we have a math test, sisterhood of socks, they say. I say, I will not knit you all socks but I will teach you to knit your own if you like.


That is so cute, the sisterhood of socks!
Give them a pair of socks, they have a pair of socks. Teach them to knit and make socks and they will have cosy warm feet for a life time! :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421

Just back and rested from the craft sale. I did o.k. not great, a sign of the times. Actually the sale was Sat. but Sun after church I had to go to my daughters to help them can chickens. They got some from the Farmers Market. I have the pressure canner. That was an all day and tiring affair.
Shirley, I love your sweaters. They are all so unique. You and Dana kay are so talented. I am so blessed to be learning from both of you.
Dana kay I love your cartigan. It is absolutely georgeous. I can hardly wait to start the new KAL's coat of many colors and the top down. I have yarn for both. I also have the book you used, but never thought of using it. First I have to finish my cartigan from the first KAL and tweak the neck and the bottom band of the pullover. I need to wear them as it is getting colder here in MN.
I am just finishing my second pair of socks. I am beginning the toe shaping. I want to make slippers to go over them. I should also make them for my sisters.
I agree about teaching to knit. I gave one sister some needles and sock yarn from my stash. She said she knew how to knit but wanted to know how to make socks. I suggested practicing on dishclothes or scarves since it had been so long. She wanted handknit socks so I gave her the yarn and told her about you tube since she then asked how to cast on. She lives in the next town and since they only have one car, really doesn't drive.
My niece also asked how to make the dishclothes, she really wanted to learn to knit. I called her after the grands left to go home this summer (3 of them spent 3 1/2 weeks with us) and I recooperated. Saw her Sat and she said she got my message three months ago but hadn't returned my call. I should tell her about you tube but she doesn't have a computer.
Anyway I am looking forward to the new KAL's and lessons from Shirley with Dana Kay's help.
I too cannot figure out the cut and paste on this windows 7 so I highlighted and printed all the information I needed for the sweaters and any other tidbits that would help and put them into a binder with my notes. Maybe that would help. I will do that for the slippers and the new sweaters. It sounds I will have more than one on the needles. Thank you both for all your time and talent.
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

It is nice to hear from you Rose. I hope you will join our 
KAL which we are starting after Christmas. Top down cardigan and 
some slippers. 

I hope your sweater is nice and warm -- Our weather here in Calgary is getting colder and colder and winter has arrived although it is supposed to be nice this weekend. I wish I was on the west coast in the winter.

Glad to hear you are keeping busy. Isn't Dana Kay's cardigan lovely? So much we can do with these sweaters. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

I rarely use cut and paste -- I usually just 'copy' and paste on a word document even though I have a MAC then I copy to 'my pages' works for me. I am trying to get as many of the posts as possible that have been posted with tips here and put them together for the next KAL - then I can post them in order when we start the KAL. 

Immediately after Christmas I will post the requirements and information about the coat of many colors and the top down cardigan which we are going to work on. I will start a new 'topic' as this one is getting rather full and we could still come to this one to talk -- and use the other one for the actual knitting 
posts. what do you ladies who are reading this and will be joining us think about that idea? S

Life is so much fun! Dana Kay is a more experienced knitter than I am as I haven't done much knitting for years until my husband got sick this past winter I spent my time doing quilted landscapes and teaching watercolors - I taught sweaters in Arizona a few years ago when we were 'snowbirds' though. I teach the 'concept' rather than the details and that is why I enjoyed Dana Kay's posts as she is so good at deciding the 'details' like her beautiful yoke!

I love designing
but don't enjoy patterns that much. I am learning so much from her, and the other girls on Knitting Paradise. I always
have figured things out for myself but it is great to learn 
the new ways to do things. I even bought myself some inter
changeable needles and a whole new world opened up! 

Enough from me. I am enjoying meeting you all so much. 
designer1234 Shirley

Dana Kay - your cardigan is on my blog and there is already a comment!


----------



## DanaKay

Confessions of an Obsessed Knitter!
Thank you all for your kind words and for liking what I do. Truth be known, though I've knitted for simply years (in my teens)and self taught, most of what I do is something that is new to me as well as you.

My confession: This is my first real sweater! 
I've made two baby surprise jackets, and three other baby sweaters. I have crocheted a couple of pullovers from a pattern. All plain and simple. That is it!

Like Shirley, I never knew what my sweater was going to turn out to be, it just sort of came together as I worked it. 
As it developed I would think maybe this or that would look nice, and I would try it to see if it actually worked. I am not a person that is afraid to rip hours and hours of work, and I have done that a variety of times.

I think a KAL is an excellent opportunity to try out new to you techniques, so that is what I do. It's a wonderful learning experience. 
When we get together in a KAL we vastly enlarge our information pool. A Kal is a great place to brain storm.

Everyone has something to offer whether or not we realize it. I basically think 'out loud' in my posting.
I think it was Jessica Jean that mentioned the three needle bind off. I had heard of it, but never had the opportunity to use it, so I looked into it and watched some you tube videos and then gave it a try on my sweater shoulders.

Never made a hood before, Judy sent me a pattern she has used various times, as I have a grand daughter wanting a sweater with a hood. So I got the hood idea, but decided I didn't want to have a seam, so I tried this and ripped, tried that and ripped, over and over. Picked up the stitches for it and worked a good many inches, ripped it back out and picked up again until I liked the results. I could see it in my mind and so there had to be a way to make it look like my minds eye.
Someone once told me, What you can see, you can do. I think that is true.
I would try a few things different, but this hood on this sweater is adequate, so it will stay as is, except for a redo on the band and trim. (too many stitches picked up).

The whole concept of Shirley's coat of many colors was new to me. Then she said make it your own, and said how she added a little this or that on the yoke. 
Didn't think much about that at the time, I wasn't anywhere near the yoke stage at the time! 
When I did pick up and start the yoke, it looked so darn plain and drab, the sweater wanted and needed something more, but what? Then I remembered Shirley putting a little design on her yoke. Rose finished her pullover and used the design on her sweater and it really dressed up their sweaters.
I went through every stitch book I have to find what I thought would work. I did a lot of reading of patterns and stitch counting. I only had so many stitches picked up, not enough. I needed to increase to the number of stitches for the design. 
Oh wow! can I really do that and have it work? Turns out yes and after the pattern I decreased to get back to the original number of picked up stitched, so my shoulders and neck would work out.
It was all new to me, never put a design in before. I learn as I go. The thing is, we are working with sticks and strings, it won't bite us if we do something that doesn't work, we can take it back out and try something else. 
Don't be afraid to try something. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. If we never tried to stand up and walk and kept at it until we could without falling, we'd still be crawling. That is how I view my knitting.

I have EZ's books, and have often thought, I'll have to give that a try sometime.
Sometime.....well that has a way of not happening at times as we busy ourselves with things in our comfort zone.
Then came Shirley, and she was going to be there if we got in a jam or didn't understand just a post away, and she was going to teach a KAL. It was time.....my sometime had come.
It freed me so to speak and my knitting has expanded to new heights.
You never know what you can do until you try. 
I confess, I am at times amazed at what I accomplish, and I once again am reminded that my hands are just the instrument, and I am humbled.
That's my confession and my story, and I am sticking to it!
Now if I haven't put you all to sleep, pick up the sticks and string and Knit On!


----------



## RGlad

I am looking forward to joining the KAL after Christmas too. Yes, I am wearing my sweater and enjoying it very much!


----------



## pattys76

DanaKay!!! ABSOLUTELY GEORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the flowers too!! that is one of the prettiest sweaters I've ever seen! Love your colors, I hope mine will lookeven 1/4 as good.


----------



## DanaKay

Pattys76,
I am betting your sweater will be very lovely. I am certain it will be wonderful!:thumbup:
Thank you for your kind words about my sweater. I play around alot and that is just what fell out of the mix.


----------



## Designer1234

Dana Kay -- you have expressed exactly how I feel about my work. 

It is a work in progress. I NEVER know what I am going to end up with, whether I am doing a landscape wall hanging, a stained glass fused piece, a piece of jewellry, or making dinner. For me the PROCESS gives me joy, and when I finish a project and it turns out well, I feel such a wonderful sense of accomplishment. I am so glad you joined this Kal -- you have made a wonderful piece of art all by yourself - and way down deep you feel joy about it. Rose, you accomplished something you didn't know you could, Isn't it wonderful?

That is why I love to teach -- and have been doing so for 40 years. I am untrained but my passion is to teach people to 'try' to do things that scare them - to show them that they CAN. Once in awhile things don't work out easily, but if you push ahead it is amazing what you can accomplish. You might have to change direction in the process but the trying is the secret -- I am still amazed at what I have accomplished in creative ways.

I am posting a picture here of a class I taught last year. It is thread painting which is hand manipulated machine thread stitches. You go back and forth stitching with a plain straight stitch with your feed dogs dropped.

I taught these four ladies, who didn't think they could do it and none of them had ever thread painted before. I gave them a pencil drawing of a chickadee - 4 hours later look at what they accomplished, but more importantly, look at the expression on their faces! . This is what happens


----------



## Designer1234

# ^ Nov 21, 11 17:53:20
Designer1234
a regular here

Joined: Aug 9, 11
Messages: 357
Feedback: 0/0.0%
Location: Calgary, Alberta
Online
Dana Kay -- you have expressed exactly how I feel about my work. 

It is a work in progress. I NEVER know what I am going to end up with, whether I am doing a landscape wall hanging, a stained glass fused piece, a piece of jewellry, or making dinner. For me the PROCESS gives me joy, and when I finish a project and it turns out well, I feel such a wonderful sense of accomplishment. I am so glad you joined this Kal -- you have made a wonderful piece of art all by yourself - and way down deep you feel joy about it. Rose, you accomplished something you didn't know you could, Isn't it wonderful?

That is why I love to teach -- and have been doing so for 40 years. I am untrained but my passion is to teach people to 'try' to do things that scare them - to show them that they CAN. Once in awhile things don't work out easily, but if you push ahead it is amazing what you can accomplish. You might have to change direction in the process but the trying is the secret -- I am still amazed at what I have accomplished in creative ways.

I am posting a picture here of a class I taught last year. It is thread painting which is hand manipulated machine thread stitches. You go back and forth stitching with a plain straight stitch with your feed dogs dropped.

I taught these four ladies, who didn't think they could do it and none of them had ever thread painted before. I gave them a pencil drawing of a chickadee - 4 hours later look at what they accomplished, but more importantly, look at the expression on their faces! . This is what happens


----------



## Designer1234

The picture didn't upload the first time. sorry for the double posting.


----------



## DanaKay

Judy,
I am curious about how to can the chickens. I haven't canned meat, but have read a lot of Amish books and it says about canning meat, making sausage when butchering hogs in Feburary and such.
Do you just cut-up like legs, thighs, etc. pieces and put them in the jars raw, as it will cook while in the pressure cooker or do you cook de-bone/skin and then put in the jars and pressure cooker? You also would fill with water and seasonings you like......Right?

Sorry to hear that your craft show didn't go as well as hoped, but you are right it is a sign of the times. Everyone has to keep cutting back even though we are told the economy is improving! Ha!

I have the hood worked out and ended up having 102 stitches so that it worked out right. I mentioned 5 stitches between w&t's you actually have 4 stitches between wraps.

I would, I believe, do one of the following if to do again. I think I would pick up like 60 stitches or so and knit a row or then on next row increase to say 69 stitches and on the following row increase up to the 102 stitches. Knit up as high as you want the hood. I went 12 inches and think on a nice draping yarn I would like a few inches more. Then start your w&t rows. RS row sl1,Knit across 96 stitches w&t. WS row purl across 92 w&t. RS- knit across 87 w&t.
WS- purl across 82 w&t. RS- knit across 77 w&t. etc. your last row will be purl across 22 stitches w&t. then on the next row, it is a knit row pick up and knit your wrapped stitched and on the purl row coming back across purl your wrapped stitches.
Don't forget to slip the first stitch when you are coming up the back, so it is easier to pick up the stitches when you put a band on.
If I didn't put a row or two on the neck before beginning the hood, I would think about trying a few short rows on the center back at the neck of the sweater to raise it up a bit.


----------



## DanaKay

Oh My Gosh, Shirley,
What a fantastic work they did! You can tell they have a sense of accomplishment and joy in what they made.
Well done indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay

I wonder how Jessica Jean is coming with her sweater. We haven't heard from her in awhile. 
I am waiting to see her orange sweater. I think it will be fantastic!


----------



## Designer1234

She mentioned that she would be glad to wait until After Christmas to finish hers. I think it is really going to be something - The colors are going to be beautiful. J-J are you there? Shirley


----------



## Jessica-Jean

I'm still here, but my sweater is 'in waiting'. 
This week, I'm preparing to dash off to my sisters' for Thanksgiving, and taking my son and his girlfriend along! 
Yikes! At 38, he finally has a girlfriend!! Will wonders _never_ cease!??!! But she has no more desire to have children than he does, so I'm still stuck knitting except for tinies. For now.

I haven't forgotten my sweater; I will get back to it. I want to wear it!


----------



## Dowager

I guess I missed this thread when you first posted it in September. Would love to do a knit-a-long after Christmas. Am I too late to sign up for that? What do I need for it? Is it posted here or is it a video? (If it's a video, I may have a problem as my kids snatched my speakers from my computer, since I rarely if ever used them. *LOL*)


----------



## Designer1234

I will be opening a new thread here shortly after Christmas. However, if anyone wants to do the coat of many colors which is the one we did on this Knit along, go to the first page of this thread and you will see what you need for the KAL. 

It is important that you definitely use a notebook as we are NOT going to use a pattern. We are going to build this sweater as we go along using gauge, stitches per inch, and our measurements. It would be great if you have everything ready. You can work either in worsted or sport weight yarn, for the first attempt. I am also going to run another sweater - a top down cardigan at the same time. We will be using a specific pattern for a basic cardigan and we will build our own sweater, using different stitches, ideas we haven't tried before etc. to see what we can make. 

I posted the pattern yesterday so if you want to knit your sweater in the round check out the name of the pattern and 
the required yarn (I use worsted usually for this but I am 
'building ' it myself using the pattern as a general guideline. 

I expect to start the new thread the first week of January, and I 
hope to put a time limit on it so that we have a finishing date to aim for. 

I have used this pattern 4 times to make cardigans for my family members - each have been in the form of a 'bomber' jacket (check back a few posts 

for pictures) for mine I am hoping to end up with a tunic cardigan - longer and possibly with a turned up bottom -- some pattern on at least part of it. I haven't decided whether to do it in one color or whether I will combine two colors. 

I want to do any ribbing in a stitch something like the one in Dana Kay's sweater (sleeves etc). 

She is going to give me a hand as she is more familiar with knitting in the round top down and is much more experienced with using patterns than I am. I am hoping knowledgeable knitters like Jessica Jean, Dana Kay and others will help us with suggestions as to patterns that will work on our sweaters.

So, if any of you want to get a jump on it, you might want to 
get your yarn or pick it out from your stash, and do all your measurements and preparation. MEASUREMENTS and GAUGE are the most important thing about desigining for yourself - especially with the coat of many colors. 

Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Shirley
The painted pictures with machine thread are beautiful. I have never seen anything lke that. I do a lot of sewing and have an embroidery machine. It doesn't even compare with yours.
Also where did you post the pattern. Was it on this thread? I love your jacket sweaters and have some worsted to begin in January. If the pattern is posted I would like to read it. I can read a knitting pattern and visualize it. I am not as talented as you and DanaKay. I mostly knit from a pttern but want to try your way. I have my pullover just to tweak and my cartigan to finish. Hopefully between Christmas and New Years.
thanks
Judy


----------



## jmai5421

Hi Danakay
You can, can chickens raw. My sister does. I prefer the hot pack, that is to cook them 2/3 done and then take off the meat. Mine sometimes get more than 2/3 done but that is o.k. They are supposed to be dryer but we haven't noticed. You can use the chicken for anything barbeque, chicken hot dishes or soup. We like the soup. I like the get the chickens from farmers market. They are usually tastier. I get 14 quarts from 5 5-6+ pound chickens. I boil them with carrots, celery lots of onion and garlic, discard the vegetables and use the broth to can the chickens. I also can the broth seperate if there is any left. Our favorite is potatoes, carrots,celery, and noodles and the chicken and broth. My daughter and her husband also add mushrooms. I love them and canned them but DH does not. He even picks out the celery. You can add canned broth or boullion if you need more liquid. For spices I add Italian seasoning, pinch of nutmeg, dill weed and a splash of garlic powder. My DH doesn't like garlic and onions. That is why I add plenty to the broth while cooking for flavor. You then discard the veggies to have pure broth. He loves it and doesn't know that there is garlic and onion in the soup. It makes quite a batch, enough for leftovers, giving me more time to knit and sew. Actually I can a lot in the summer from some farmer friends and from the local apple orchard.
I copied and printed out your directions for the hood and think that I will put it on the cartigan that I am working on or will finish between Christmas and New Years.
I am working on dead fish hats for the grands and a couple of great nieces. I am also doing the sock KAL and just finished my second pair and started the third when I remembered the hats.
I can't believe that is your first adult sweater. It is stunning and so creative.
Happy Knitting. I am going to check on the sock KAL before I turn in.
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

Judy -go to the first and 4th page of this link and copy the information and requirements and then, if you wish, start the bottom portion of the sweater onpage 4. 

There is no pattern -- you will design your sweater by deciding how many stitches (using the gauge and your measurements) and will just work one step at a time. The first lady who finished hers had never knit a sweater before and did a wonderful job. I will be there to help and I know you will have fun and open new doors - who knows you might never follow a sweater pattern exactly again!! grin. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

Designer1234 said:


> Judy -go to the first and 4th page of this link and copy the information and requirements and then, if you wish, start the bottom portion of the sweater onpage 4.
> 
> There is no pattern -- you will design your sweater by deciding how many stitches (using the gauge and your measurements) and will just work one step at a time. The first lady who finished hers had never knit a sweater before and did a wonderful job. I will be there to help and I know you will have fun and open new doors - who knows you might never follow a sweater pattern exactly again!! grin. Shirley


Sorry, I have that. I thought you posted the pattern for the new top down cartigan that you will be doing in January. My mistake, I misread..
Judy


----------



## Designer1234

Judy - go to my blog

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/

and go to last year's work and all the work before the knitting - there are some thread painting workshops in the archives and lots of pictures of my work. I don't have an embroidery machine - I do it by putting on my embroidery foot and setting it to free motion and then move the work back and forth using different colored threads. Shirley


----------



## jmai5421

The pictures are beautiful Shirley. I checked out your blog. It looks like you have most or all of your Christmas presents. I am still working on mine. I plan to make the slippers. I printed the pattern and your comments. I will follow your KAL when you have it, but might do some for Christmas. Right now it is hats and then some sewn outfits and embroidered shirts and sweatshirt sweaters/jackets socks and slippers. I still like to do Christmas baking. That is the Norwegian in me.
Happy Knitting
Judy


----------



## DanaKay

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Danakay
> You can, can chickens raw. My sister does. I prefer the hot pack, that is to cook them 2/3 done and then take off the meat. Mine sometimes get more than 2/3 done but that is o.k. They are supposed to be dryer but we haven't noticed. You can use the chicken for anything barbeque, chicken hot dishes or soup. We like the soup. I like the get the chickens from farmers market. They are usually tastier. I get 14 quarts from 5 5-6+ pound chickens. I boil them with carrots, celery lots of onion and garlic, discard the vegetables and use the broth to can the chickens. I also can the broth seperate if there is any left. Our favorite is potatoes, carrots,celery, and noodles and the chicken and broth. My daughter and her husband also add mushrooms. I love them and canned them but DH does not. He even picks out the celery. You can add canned broth or boullion if you need more liquid. For spices I add Italian seasoning, pinch of nutmeg, dill weed and a splash of garlic powder. My DH doesn't like garlic and onions. That is why I add plenty to the broth while cooking for flavor. You then discard the veggies to have pure broth. He loves it and doesn't know that there is garlic and onion in the soup. It makes quite a batch, enough for leftovers, giving me more time to knit and sew. Actually I can a lot in the summer from some farmer friends and from the local apple orchard.
> I copied and printed out your directions for the hood and think that I will put it on the cartigan that I am working on or will finish between Christmas and New Years.
> I am working on dead fish hats for the grands and a couple of great nieces. I am also doing the sock KAL and just finished my second pair and started the third when I remembered the hats.
> I can't believe that is your first adult sweater. It is stunning and so creative.
> Happy Knitting. I am going to check on the sock KAL before I turn in.
> Judy


Thank You Judy.
I have wanted to try canning meat, but just wasn't sure how to go about it. I've had eggs today and coffee, think that is it. I forget about eating when I am busy with the knitting!
Reading your post sounds sooooo good. I didn't do much canning this past year. Only a little applebutter, blueberry jam, strawberry perserves, strawberry/rhubarb jam, rhubarb sauce, carrots, and vegetable soup.
I had too many grandchildren wanting to go here and there to get more put up. Seemed like just keeping them in my bread, and baked goods was all I could handle along with meals. I would love to put in a garden, but I was told I couldn't, so I too shop farmers market and we have stands along country roads.
I wanted to put up bean soup, and chili, but read somewhere that they can explode when you do them, or some such thing. Have you ever canned any beans? I keep organic beans, rice, barley and the like in the largest ball jars. Half gallon jars, I think.

Let me know how that hood works for you, I like mine except for picking up too many stitches for the band on it. I'll am going to take that out and redo.


----------



## fibrefay

My goodness, ladies, where do you get time to knit when you are canning? I think we call that bottling in Australia. Some people still have the old Fowler's kits and get replacements for the jars and rubber ring seals when required.
Christmas is sneaking up on us fast with so many things to do, so I'm leaving my cardigan project for the new year. My new year's resolution is to organize my stash and I will probably find just the right yarn for the cardigan.


----------



## DanaKay

Good Luck with the stash organization fibrefay! I started, at least I have it all, well most all, in closed containers. Large ones! 
I still have to rummage through to find things. 
I think I need to make a card listing what is in each so I know right off if I am in the right container! 
That would take more time then canning, as with the canning once you have your product in the pressure cooker, you can sit there and knit as you watch it.
I remember those jars and the rubber ring seals. I don't think they are available anymore, but then I haven't looked for any. 
Yes Christmas is getting quite close, so I had better get back to the knitting!


----------



## Lrushefsky

Love that you are willing to teach the kids at school. I am a 1st grade teacher. A few years ago I had all of my 2nd graders learn to knit.. Each did a square. We put it together and gave it to a woman's shelter. The kids will love the knitting. It is a good tie for math class.


----------



## Lrushefsky

I am going to have to knit this.. Last night I actually dreamed of knitting this particular sweater. It is calling out to me. I have never dreamed of knitting before. Just wish there was more time for knitting instead of work. I will check my colors from my stash right after the thanksgiving shopping madness.


----------



## Ingried

Hello freckles. Ever thought of taking the seams of the "shrunken" sweaters apart and adding to it, making it an altogether new design? You might surprise yourself how creative you really are.
Try it just for the heck of it.


----------



## freckles

Ingried said:


> Hello freckles. Ever thought of taking the seams of the "shrunken" sweaters apart and adding to it, making it an altogether new design? You might surprise yourself how creative you really are.
> Try it just for the heck of it.


I'm not sure who this was meant for Ingried. I didn't write about any "shrunken" sweaters??? Wasn't me. I've made many sweaters in the past and have one on the needles right now. Most are still in use somewhere (4 here) and I've never had one shrink. Sorry.


----------



## phammitt

I am going to join and need to check store for the yarn color I want and don't have much of a stash so I will pick out a varigated. I have bookmarked and will be checking out yarn and will start as soon as holidays are over. Can we do this on circular needles? Can't wait to learn this technique.
Merry Christmas,
Pam


----------



## Designer1234

If you read all the posts you will see our discussion on circular needles. I did mine and also the instructions on straight needles but a couple of the girls did the bottoms on circs. 

I am also going to do a KAL on a top down cardigan on circulars so you might be able to incorporate both together. I will be announcing both KALs the week after Christmas. Watch the new subjects and also check out this link as we will be starting another link and I will announce it on this one. Shirley


----------



## maryclayton

I think this is a great sweater. I am going to try to make the cardigan. Do you send information when we get started?
Thanks Mary


----------



## maryclayton

I think this is a great sweater. I am going to try to make the cardigan. Do you send information when we get started?
Thanks Mary


----------



## phammitt

I am excited and am going to make the pullover, can't decide on my yoke color it is hard to make a decision spent time after I got off work with solids and varigated yarn all over the floor of my department which I had just zoned before I got off...had to do over....LOL


----------



## jditlin

I've never done a sweater so I'm in. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Windbeam

I'd like to join in! January is a lot less busy! DanaKay your sweater is beautiful!

Thanks for your hard work Designer 1234.


----------



## Edith M

I would also like to sign on. I think I have enough in my stash and as for the note book, some one gave me a link for Knitting Notes and I can print them up as needed. See you next week. Edith


----------



## ryr

I'd love to sign on... I have SO much stash to use up before I'm allowed to bring another inch of yarn into the house! I looked at all your pictures, and they're wonderful, but the one I REALLY love is the Bomber Jacket. Will this KAL enable me to do that? I couldn't tell for sure. Thanks. RYR


----------



## swcrazzy

I am going to try this. I haven't made a lot of sweaters. HMMMM check stash first and then try Walmart. Beth in Co


----------



## Maria L

I'm in too! I've never done this before so I may need lots of help.


----------



## Naneast

I will sign on too and get all materials and the measurement ready. Is the class going to start next week on this site?


----------



## Designer1234

I am going to start a new KAL as we have 35 pages here - however, I would suggest you read the posts on this one -- I will be transferring the information to the new KAL. And we will start it next week. 

Go to Page 1 here = until the new KAL is starting to get your information and what you need. 

As far as the bomber jackets are concerned they are top down and I will post the information as to the pattern here right away. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-1.html

More information is at the above Link I posted it yesterday. I will do all the announcing about the new KAL's there. the pattern information for the Bomber jacket is there too as well as pictures of both types of sweaters- top down and coat of many colors. Shirley


----------



## aerdna53

Count me in - a girl can never have too many sweaters.


----------



## Beverley48

I very interest in this KAL


----------



## Designer1234

KAL - STARTING ON TUES. Dec. 27 -- The KAL will be held in the following forum -- please go there. 

www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-1.html

We will be doing 2 KAL's one the sweater that we did in October which is shown on this forum and 

the other will be a top down cardigan or pullover - information will be posted on the link enclosed here. See you there! (I will be preparing the forum over the weekend and we will meet on Tuesdayl!


----------



## justfara

I would like to join in too!


----------



## punchbuggysmom

I am interested, too!


----------



## Designer1234

punchbuggysmom said:


> I am interested, too!


just go to the link two posts up from this one and it will take you to another link where we will be doing the KAL (knit alongs)

welcome to the group. Shirley


----------



## nanma esther

i'm in too still have to finsh my other sweaterbutneed pattern for carigan


----------



## justfara

DanaKay said:


> Here I hope is pictures of my sweater. Overcast today so tried to get pictures as good as I could with the lighting I have available at the moment.
> Pockets are on front in with the varigation.
> It is not blocked.
> Once I get my buttons made and placed and the re-do I will hopefully be able to post a better picture in better lighting.


Dear DanaKay,

I would do anything for your pattern!! I was in love with this sweater the minute I first saw it. I love the styling, the cable pattern, the hood, everything!!

Please share. I would be ever so grateful.


----------



## Designer1234

ryr said:


> I'd love to sign on... I have SO much stash to use up before I'm allowed to bring another inch of yarn into the house! I looked at all your pictures, and they're wonderful, but the one I REALLY love is the Bomber Jacket. Will this KAL enable me to do that? I couldn't tell for sure. Thanks. RYR


The bomber jacket is very doable - quite a few of the girls are doing it. Join us at the other forum (see above) we are starting today. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

The beauty of Dana Kay's sweater is that she didn't have a pattern. She used gauge and her imagination. If she joins in on the other forum I am sure she will help you with ideas. Shirley


----------



## aerdna53

Can anyone out there advise me what kind of wool to buy, I need to know the UK equivalent of worsted or sport yarn - is it the UK equivalent of aran or even chunky?


----------



## Designer1234

We have started the KAL on the other forum. Scroll back to see where the link is. I think you can find that information on googling UK equivalent of aran< I know it isn't chunky. see you on the other forum. I won't be answsering questions here as we have started the 2nd KAL over there. thanks, Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

ALL information will now be held at the following KP forum. I won't be answering any more here. although you are welcome to check out the pages here as there is lots of informaiton. some of it will be repeated on the new link - go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-50237-1.html


----------



## marimom

Why can't you put the first shoulder stitches on a holder and then kirtchener stitch them togethe with the front ones??


Designer1234 said:


> you bind off the first shoulder stitches, knit across the neck stitches (put them on a stitch holder and then bind off the other stitches. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234

you are confusing me -- sorry -- are you talking about the join between the yoke and the bottom - or shoulder stitches. no problem doing it that way with the shoulder stitches. I thought you are asking about doing a vertical yoke with a top down sweater. S


----------



## Designer1234

sorry - I didn't realize you were asking on the previous 
forum. We are working on the new forum now. This one covers the previous sweater -- thought I was answering about the 
top down. sorry about that. Please ask the questions in the new forum or we will all be confused. thanks very much grin. Shirleyt


----------



## marimom

I really like the way your sweater turned out using just one yarn for the bottom. What, pray tell, is the yarn that you used?



jmai5421 said:


> My pullover sweater. Any suggestions as to the neck Shirley. I guess I can't post it. I have followed her(my daughters) instructions but can't find the brouse button. I went to help on KP it says to click the brouse button below. I can't find anyword brouse anyplace on the screen. I must be blind. Anyway i do like my sweater and even took a picture of the back of the one I am making into a cartigan.


----------



## marimom

Talking about the shoulder seams. Should I be using the newer KAL? I am confused about this.



Designer1234 said:


> you are confusing me -- sorry -- are you talking about the join between the yoke and the bottom - or shoulder stitches. no problem doing it that way with the shoulder stitches. I thought you are asking about doing a vertical yoke with a top down sweater. S


----------



## DanaKay

marimom said:


> Why can't you put the first shoulder stitches on a holder and then kirtchener stitch them togethe with the front ones??
> 
> 
> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you bind off the first shoulder stitches, knit across the neck stitches (put them on a stitch holder and then bind off the other stitches. Shirley
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason you can't put your shoulder stitches on stitch holders and keep them live.
> That is what I did with my sweater. Only I used a 3 needle bind off. There are plenty of you tube video's on doing that if you don't know what it is.
> There isn't anything wrong with using a kitchener stitch except that depending on the yarn you are using and pattern, etc. the shoulder stitches could droop or stretch out of shape.
> The 3 needle bind off gives a nice firm shoulder seam.
Click to expand...


----------



## Diane D

Can i join in?


----------



## grammamary

How did I miss this????? Perfect fo using up yarn bits and the sweater example looks so nice! Sign me up now. Thanks, grammamary


AuntKnitty said:


> Gosh...I hadn't seen this thread and thank you Jessica-Jean for mentioning it elsewhere! I'm in too!! I love variegated yarn but hate that it always makes horizontal stripes, which make me look like a couch!
> 
> Bookmarked and will be hitting the stash later today!! Woo!


----------



## Kellanrevere

This sweater is so gorgeous... Wish I hadn't missed it ,either


----------



## Designer1234

Diane D, grammamary and Kellanrevere 

I just opened a new section - go to the home page (click on home, above-- see the last subject --click on sign up and put your name down -- there is room for a few more. We will be starting in early September2012 --

It will tell you where to go -- I have marked your names down as possibles but you won't be on the list until you sign in on the sign in page. We will then do the KALs on the sweater page under the main heading. I hope to see your names in the signups. designer.


----------



## Designer1234

THIS SITE IS NOW CLOSED-August 23/12- Iyou are interested in knitting a sweater with us -- please check out the home page - at the bottom of the list of activities you will see my KAL section -- please sign up and join us -- Designer


----------



## Kellanrevere

Designer1234 said:


> Diane D, grammamary and Kellanrevere
> 
> I just opened a new section - go to the home page (click on home, above-- see the last subject --click on sign up and put your name down -- there is room for a few more. We will be starting in early September2012 --
> 
> It will tell you where to go -- I have marked your names down as possibles but you won't be on the list until you sign in on the sign in page. We will then do the KALs on the sweater page under the main heading. I hope to see your names in the signups. designer.


All signed up. Thanks so much. My heart always stops each time I see your gorgeous avatar. Such a beautiful sweater.
Kelly


----------



## Designer1234

you are in, Kelly - and you can make a sweater like it. designer


----------



## unie

I'm in for this.. I have been wanting to try a sweater. Thank you for your kindness! I will have my things together by Wednesday. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Designer1234

you are in Unie -- go to the link below my signature on this post -- it will give you some information and make sure you click on 'watch' when you get there. That way you will receive copies of the posts for this project.


----------



## Johanna1

Iwould like to audit your KAL.I cannot knit the sweater at this time but like to make copies of the notes. I would like to knit this sweater later this year.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Johanna1 said:


> Iwould like to audit your KAL.I cannot knit the sweater at this time but like to make copies of the notes. I would like to knit this sweater later this year.


Maybe you could be the 'secretary'? Sort of the way Esther Bozak did for Janet Szabo's Son Of A.R.A.N. Project over a decade ago?


----------



## Johanna1

Jessica Jean. I am sorry, but I cannot be a secretary. I am disabled and spend most of my days in bed.I can only use the computer when someone is here to help me


----------



## Designer1234

Johanna1 said:


> Iwould like to audit your KAL.I cannot knit the sweater at this time but like to make copies of the notes. I would like to knit this sweater later this year.


Johanna - you are welcome to come into the KALwhenever you wish --If you have any questions just ask me. Shirley (designer)


----------



## Jessica-Jean

Johanna1 said:


> Jessica Jean. I am sorry, but I cannot be a secretary. I am disabled and spend most of my days in bed.I can only use the computer when someone is here to help me


Sorry.


----------



## Knitlady999

Wow, this is the first time I've done a KAL. So excited but nervous at the same time. 
OK heading to Kmart for yarn this weekend. Buy please give me an idea as to how much yarn to pickup.
Knitlady999



Designer1234 said:


> Some of the ladies have asked me if I could help them design one of my designs and I would be quite willing to do so. I am quite happy to do this if there are at least five of you who want to try this. We will be making either a drop shoulder cardigan or pullover - your choice.
> 
> First of all  we will make one of my Coat of Many colors- only instead of using Intarsia as shown in the wine pullover, we will use variegated yarn for the bottom portion as shown in the picture of the cardigan.
> It will be easier if you have a bit of knitting experience and most importantly, if you know how to calculate the gauge for knitting. I will help you if you have difficulty with this  there are also places on the web which will show you if you google it.
> We wont be using any fancy stitching so this is not difficult.
> I will be starting the sweater next week and you can do either a cardigan or a pullover 
> 
> (1)-I use 5.5 (9 US) or 5 (8 US) needles
> 
> (2)One large ball of worsted or sport yarn in one color for the yoke and sleeves etc.
> 
> (3)One large ball of a variegated worsted or sport yarn for the bottom half of the sweater.
> 
> Do your sweater in either of these yarn thicknesses  just make sure you buy the same yarn for bottom and yoke.
> I buy the large balls at Walmart  DONT use your good yarn until you see if you enjoy doing this. The walmart yarn makes a good every day sweater and works well.
> This will leave you enough yarn over to knit a scarf or mittens etc. if you are a large size.
> 
> (4)Please buy a notebook .
> 
> Knit a swatch 4 x 4 and using a gauge ruler or a regular ruler (carefully)
> 
> Measure how many stitches you have in each inch  it could be something less than one stitch eg. 3.5 and write this down
> It is very important for this sweater for you to do the same measurement for the number of rows. Write down the number of rows per inch and the number of stitches per inch as well as the size of needles you are going to use. You dont need to follow the gauge mentioned on the label - you will be able to figure out your own number of stitches per inch .
> 
> To decide the number of stitches - add l.5 inches to the circumfrence of your hips -- say your hips are 40 inches -- and you have 3.5 stitches per inch or rows per inch you multipy 40 x 3.5 - to get the number of stitches - then divide that number in half to get the number of stitches for the back and front.
> you do the same with the rows.
> 
> Once you have done both of these  mark them down in your workbook.
> 
> (5)Now you will take measurements (it will help if you have someone else take your measurements.
> 
> Around the neck
> Around the bust,
> Around the waist (not necessary for these sweaters but good to have in your measurements.
> Around the hips
> From underarm to bottom of sweater
> From front neck (before border) to bottom of sweater (this will be 3 inches shorter than your back neck to bottom of sweater 
> Under arm to bottom of cuff (make your sleeves plenty long - ) I usually add an inch to this measurement for the finished sleeve.
> I usually have at least an 8 inch yoke from neck to bottom of yoke --
> It is helpful if your yoke starts just under the arm in the front and the back (as this is
> the shoulders are attached) A drop sleeve you can then make your sleeve top the same width as the total of front and back once you have sewn them together at the shoulders.
> 
> So ladies - get your yarn, do your guage - do your swatches and get your measurements. I will be here tomorrow and gone until Wednesday - please let me know if you are interested!
> 
> You can check out other sweaters of this type on my blog-they are completely my own design
> 
> http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## unie

Very lovely, RGlad .... Love the colors!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Aug. 25/2l012----  NEW FORUM----

Ladies -- is you are interested in learning about the sweater in my avatar -- please go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-104613-1.html

or click on the signature of my post under (Join My sweater Knit along) Designer


----------



## joanne12986

Where do you sign up?


----------



## Designer1234

joanne12986 said:


> Where do you sign up?


go to 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-1051.html

and click on the sweater workshop. Some of us have finished our sweaters but a few just started. Just read the information posted there and through out the pages. then start - let me know that you are there and don't hesitate to ask if you don't understand the information. Designer


----------



## cleantea

I would like to join in with you all. I can knit but have never tried anything like this. I usually knit for others, so am going to try and do a jacket for me.
we have no wall mart in Ireland but I will get wool ok. I just need to know approx. how much. I have visited your blog and just love all the lovely things you have made.
your blog is amazing, you are certainly a very talented lady.


----------



## nahid_m

Hi
I couldn't find WINTERS MIRAGE shawl pattern instruction here. Help me please.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

nahid_m said:


> Hi
> I couldn't find WINTERS MIRAGE shawl pattern instruction here. Help me please.


The workshop on it is at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111214-1.html and/or http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134040-1.html

THE PATTERN IS AT: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-134040-2.html#2615246


----------

